# Egg share online friends needed - part 7



## poppy05

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks poppy!

Beckha, I'm so glad your acupuncture went really well and you find it helps! Did you have a nice birthday I also said the same that I'd have a baby by my 30th birthday which is October but I'll be heavily pregnant so I'm happy with that! I'm so sorry to hear about your friend how awful for her!

Bethan, 4 sleeps until pupo will keep everything crossed for you!!

Pollita, how are you?

Curley and bevvy, how you both doing?

Hope, I'm so glad you're considering starting again yay! I'd personally would of done the same as its so tempting especially since they've dropped the age limit and you can always change the wedding date!

Kmurph, how are you Hun?

Kez, have you restarted yet can't remember when you said you was?

Larneigh, The waiting game is horrible hopefully results will be back soon! Omg that's going to cost you!

Loopy, not long Hun! You should get your meds at your appt!

Onmyown, omg you're probably pupo now how did it go? Did you have 2 put back?

Madameg, any updates? Hope you're well!

Sorry if I've missed anyone difficult to catch up now we've started a new thread hope you are well!

AFM, I have a telephone consultation with my gp next Thursday to discuss getting cyclogest and elleste on nhs so would save a lot of money appt just in time as going to clinic a week Friday so will need more meds then!
Also I've had my letter and have 12 week scan on 15th July!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - fab news on your scan date! Woop! Fingers crossed you can get your meds on NHS X


----------



## beckha

I didn't really do much for my birthday but I've a whole weekend off work for a change so we are probably going to do something then. 

Great news about your scan date. My GP prescribed me cyclogest no issue. Hope yours is the same!


----------



## djjim22

Just doing a little bookmarking as I like to keep up with what you girls are up to. Looks like lots happening at the moment. Good luck to everyone.xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah nice one Beckha! Enjoy your weekend!

Onmyown hope you're doing ok this evening  

Courtney - exciting news on your next scan! 

Ive decided to just let Crgw do the tests. I can't be dealing with the agrivation of getting the go to do it. Still waiting on the amh results (only 7 days today!)


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh how long dis they say your amh results would take? Xx

Cortney fab news on your scan hun exciting times. I spoke to one of my main managers the other day and explained I was going to have ivf and he said as soon as I know anything to go straight to him and he will sort everything out as my job is physical and he said I need to be put on something more suitable xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy they said 7-10 days so by maths it's already taking too long. Lol!!! Glad your work are being good to you


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun and I think mine took a week to come back maybe just over so hopefully beginning of next week you shall have them xx


----------



## kmurph83

Onmyown - hope you're ok and transfer went well yesterday.

Hope - good luck with whatever you decide.

Cortney - good news on 12 week scan, bet you're so excited!

Bethan - 3 sleeps to go!!

Loopy - hopefully you'll be starting really soon.

Beckha - Glad your Accupuncture went well, I had a course before egg collection and really enjoyed it.

Larneigh - hope AMH results come back soon.

Afm - had a text from clinic confirming appointment time for 11am tomorrow for transfer!!


----------



## Larniegh

Super excited kmurph!! Hope it goes really well xx


----------



## bethannora

Kmurph - wowsers, just over 1 day to go for you until your're pupo! Good luck lovely X 

Leni - that's definitely an amazing sign, how spooky! Hope the house is coming along ok. Not long for you ladies at all X 

Loopy - your manager sounds lovely! It definitely makes the world of difference having a supportive workplace X 

Beckha - how was your acupuncture - did you find it relaxing? Hope so X 

Larniegh - have you phoned crgw for your results? I would give it a go just in case they're already back. Good luck X

Djjjjm - hello lady! Hope you're doing ok X

Onmyown - pupo lady! Hope everything went well yesterday X 

Cortney - bet your counting down the days until 12 weeks! Are you having a 9 week scan at crgw too? X 

Pollita, Madame, flutter, kez, kd hope you're all doing ok X 

Bevvy - will you get the date of your scan today? Woop Woop! So excited for you X

Fay - how are those two chunky monkeys behaving today? X 

So sorry if I've forgotten anyone - it's hard without the old thread to look back on!

Afm - 3 sleeps until et! Eeekkkk. Started my prednisone, lubion & clexane injection last night, so it feels real now! Has been weird not to really do anything up until now. Have to work the morning of Et as I have a new starter starting that day. Luckily my colleagues will keep her busy with induction meetings in the afternoon so I can go to the clinic. Phew! Super nervous now! X


----------



## Larniegh

It's all very exciting Behan  really do hope it all goes to plan! And yes, I think I might call to check. I need to be over that way on the next few days so will kill two birds if I can get in to do the tests then


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick one from me as i am at work...had the final scan today and they said my follies are growing slowly so now have to go back for another scan on Monday and have EC on Wednesday! Argh...i had all the plans sorted and now everything is turned to poop. Because i am having EC the same day as my DH is having SSR we will both be sedated...which means neither of us can drive! My mum booked Monday off work to drive us, but now she doesn't know if she can swap it to Wednesday!!! Stressed.com   my mum can get the day off work! 

Hope everyone else is okay! xxx


----------



## beckha

Oh LD hope it all works out. I'm always slow to respond so it always happens to me. It's annoying! Very hard with work and stuff. Never mind 2 of you having to be sedated. 

Accupuncture was lovely thank you. So relaxing. I felt like I was going to drop off. I still feel a lot calmer now. It's like it's grounded me a bit?

Hope everyone is well? I'm at work today have a full weekend off work!! Yay. Not sure what we are going to do!


----------



## bethannora

LD - fingers crossed at your Monday scan you will have loads of fab follicles. Not long until EC for you - so exciting! I hope you can sort out someone to drive you - if not, could you just order a taxi? x


----------



## ld593

Hey Beckha and bethannora - My mum has managed to swap shifts so its all good!!! Phew! Couldn't have got a taxi as it is a 3 hour round trip! So glad you enjoyed your accupuncture! I've never had it, but heard it very good for stress! xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ld glad you got it sorted!!! 

I phoned crgw and my results aren't back yet. *sigh*  she said the next lot are back on Monday so fingers crossed.


----------



## bethannora

LD - fab you have got it all sorted. You can stop worrying now (hopefully) and look forward to it. Good luck x 

Larniegh - I have everything crossed that your results come back Monday, and you have a fab AMH too x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Bethan. I'm not a patient person.... Gonna have to learn to be I think!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'd glad you have got it sorted now hope Mondays scan goes well xx

Larniegh I am too not a patient person but I have found having my mind on other jobs around the house or making plans has really helped me to just get on with things I even took a step back from this forum just so that I wasn't constantly thinking about babies and ivf all the time. Then when I got the call to say I was matched I was so shocked. It is a very long waiting game xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan hope your well hunny and looking forward to Monday xx

Beckha have a lovely weekend I'm only working 5 hours this weekend as well which will be nice xx

Kmurph good luck for transfer xx


----------



## beckha

I'm the least patient person in the world, or I was! Then I had my transfer cancelled and had to wait for surgery, then wait to start my FET, then my FET got cancelled and I'm not waiting for a match. I've basically been waiting for over a year now with no transfers at all. But I've done 2 cycles. So I guess I've kind've learnt to be patient. 

I am finding it hard waiting but trying to look at the bright side, some time to get my body ready and not have to be injecting myself. I guess it's a good thing to have a bit of a break. But offer me to start tomorrow and I would. Haha!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh gosh Beckha you have had to be patient haven't you!! Bless you I hope you get a match really soon!! 

It's short waits that's do me! Tell me go wait up to 6 weeks and I'll be ok for most of it! But just a few days is a killer. I think it's the anticipation.  I just want the amh to be ok because the rest will be fine. Lol. I'm going to try and enjoy the weekend because I know that I won't hear anything till next week now.


----------



## loopy loo1017

I was really worried about my amh too as I'd never had any tests or anything before that had suggested whether I had got enough eggs and with egg sharing it's a worry.
Hope they come back Monday xx


----------



## Fay2410

Larneigh - have you called crgw to see if your amh results are back? I randomly called for mine when I first cycled with them and they were back after 7 days. They get the lab results emailed over every Monday and Wednesday (well they did last year).  When you have your other blood tests they say 6-7 weeks but again mine were back after 3 weeks. I was a little pest and I kept emailing them for regular updates. The waiting is a nightmare isn't it...fingers crossed you'll hear back Monday

Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hiya Faye, I called earlier and they're not back. She expects them on Monday but we will see. I can only hope that my tests are back in 3 weeks too! That way I won't stress too much. Lol. I might not go crazy that way!

How are you and the little ones holding up It's so exciting xx


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph - good luck for today hun xxx 

Anyone else getting anything done today?!? I can't remember now. I know some of you are next week. So if I missed you I'm sorry and good luck to you too!!! I feel like we need a spreadsheet to track it all


----------



## Fay2410

Larneigh - I was an absolute nightmare! I hounder them all the time as I was desperate to get started. I also pushed on getting matched as well 😂😂😂
I'm good thanks, things have settled down a little, 34 + 1 weeks now so only 19 sleeps to go (max) xx

Kmurphy - good luck today! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Kmurph - it's transfer day for you! Woohoo! good luck lady  X

Fay - you've done so well getting this far...not long to go now. Eeekkkk X 

Larniegh - I nagged them all the time too. Oops. I expect they're more than used to it X

Hope you all have a fab weekend, ladies. Anyone doing anything nice? My DP is working, so I'm spending time with my grandparents, mum, auntie & in-laws. Father's Day is tough because my dad passed away very unexpectedly from swine flu a few years ago, so I'm glad I'll be surrounded by family this weekend x


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies! (hello again Larniegh  )

How's everyone doing?

Bethan, have the best weekend you can lovely. I know it's tough, It's my 5th father's day without my dad and it never gets easier, does it? Going to take him some flowers this afternoon x

Fay, glad things have settled down and they're getting comfy  

Kmurph, good luck today!

Hope everyone else is well, I'm lost with this new thread  

I had my "consult" with LWC this morning. Not so much of a consult really, not too pleased. Was given a price list and told what they offer (IUI and IVF, surprise surprise) and off I went.  Think those meetings are better suited to those brand new to the journey, not those changing clinics. 

I've typed up an email to A at my old clinic and I'm wondering whether to hit 'send' or not. It pretty much says that I want to go ahead with my own IVF cycle (non egg-sharing) and that I'm keen to get started ASAP. I know it's going to cost about £5000 but I will pay half and put the other half on my credit card and hope and pray it works. If it doesnt, that's it - I'm out of funds and not willing to put more on loans/credit card. 

           <--- my current face


----------



## weffwild

Sorry everyone I've had some crazy shifts and then we're moving house too so hardly had chance to come on here! Will catch up properly tomorrow when I can sit down a read through. We decided to leave our appointment for Friday as what to wait until we've moved which is next week and rearrange so waiting to get another appointment, then go from there. 

Hope everyone is okay, will do personals tomorrow. 

Quick question, I've seen quite a few of you had two embryos transferred. What are they like for transferring more than one? Was it an option or did you have to persuade etc?


----------



## Larniegh

Hello again Pollita ;-)

It's a tough choice sometimes about what to do. I know how much you've been through and how hard you've tried. You deserve that happiness. Send the email and go see A. You aren't financially committed until you start the process. Xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks for all the good luck messages, one embryo is now safely back on board, now for the waiting game.

Pollita - good luck with whatever you decide, I think you should send the email and see what they sat, you aren't committed to anything at this point.

Bethan - sorry it's a hard weekend for you, only 2 sleeps too transfer day though xx

On my way home now to relax and try to take it easy xx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations kmurph! Fantastic news  when's otd for you? X

Pollita - I know we've messaged, but just to reiterate - I definitely think you've made the right decision. Keep us updated lady X 

Larniegh - hopefully only 2 more sleeps until good news for you! Have you booked in for your other blood tests yet? X


----------



## ld593

kmurph - Congratulations on your transfer!!!


----------



## kmurph83

Thank you, they've said otd for 29th which is sooner than I thought, I thought it would be 2 weeks which would be 2nd July. Don't know if I'll test early or not yet.


----------



## Larniegh

Ooooh exciting stuff!!! Try not to test too early you'll end up stressing yourself out xxx


----------



## ld593

kmurph - on the fertility friends pregnancy calculator it say 2nd July for first HPT if you had EC today, but you have day 5 blasts on board so your EC would have been monday! Giving you the 28th as you OTD!? I think...


----------



## beckha

Kmurph - congrats on transfer 

Pollita - seeing as we just bumped into each other on Instagram I won't repeat myself but lovely to put a face to a name! Haha. 

AFM - been into London for the day today, did the science museum and then went to borough market for some yummy food! Trying to concentrate on other things to pass time so just keep adding more and more gym classes. If i can't be pregnant I'll be fit. I added a lady I see at a lot of my classes to ******** last night and I'm very open on ******** about our struggles, turns out she suffered for 8 years and had several IVF cycles and now has a son. So nice to know in a way that so many of us are out there, not that I wish people to suffer. 

As for testing, I'm not sure what I'll do this next time. With my daughter I got BFP at 7dp5dt. Just hoping to get to transfer next time.


----------



## kez26

Hiii Ladies,

So I've been gone a couple of days and we have a new thread and its already 5 pages in   
Hope everyone is well xx

Beckha - sounds like you've had a lovely day.. It's good to be fit, wish I was that motivated x

Kmurph - massive congrats on your transfer x

Pollita - What ever you decide, sending you lots of luck x

Faye - hows you and bump doing? not much longer till you get to meet them x

Bethann - How are you getting on? Hope you're well x

Larniegh - Are you still waiting for your AMH? how long have you been waiting now? hope you get them monday x

ld - How are you? x

weffwild - I hope your move goes well. I think every clinics different and depends on the quality. I've not got to that point yet but I know they prefer to avoid putting 2 back. Although I think I might want to persuade them to put 2 back if I can x

Cortney - Love your pic <3 hope you're doing ok x

I know I've missed people but can't read back 5 pages while replying, sorry. Hope you're all good and getting on well xxxxx

AFM - I started nasal spray again this morning, still waiting for AF, hopefully it will come by the end of next week so I can book a scan and get a new treatment plan


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies! I hope I can still hover around this board even though I won't be egg-sharing  

I sent my email off, and then noticed on their website that their prices changed at the start of June - except IVF has gone down £300  Like a sign! Fingers crossed they reply on Monday and I can get treatment planning booked and get started.  


Kez, hope AF arrives soon for you to get started!

Beckha, still in shock that we bumped into each other there  Hello again! Hope you had a lovely day in London

Cortney, hope you're doing well. Any sickness of symptoms?

Weff, I had 2 transferred each time, the first time it was simply a case of signing a waiver that I had chosen to have 2 transferred against the clinic's advice. The second time the clinic recommended having 2 transferred because they were both such poor quality so I didn't have to do anything. They can't stop you having two, they just have to make sure you understand the possible problems it can cause (and that you can't blame them for any problems that arise)

Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm up late watching the last few episodes of OITNB. Gym in the morning somehow


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - fab news it's gone down in price for you! Woop! My FET actually went up in price. Boooo! Is the new series of OITNB good? I'm going to watch it on the 2ww! Yes - you have to stay with us on this board. In s fellow imposter too ;-) X 

Kez - fab you've started the nasal spray again. Hope af arrives soon for you lady X 

Beckha - hope you had a lovely time in London. Well done on all the gym classes too X 

Larniegh - hopefully you will get your results tomorrow  X 

Kmurph - how you feeling pupo lady? X

Hope everyone else is doing ok too X 

One more day to go until ET. Should get a phone call quite early (I hope!) letting me know if it's thawed & what time transfer will be. Have my bag packed already with my lucky rainbow socks. My DP has orange underwear, tshirt & socks too for good luck! Paranoid much?! X


----------



## kez26

Bethann - good luck for tomorrow lovely  I'm wearing orange nearly ever day at the moment as well lol.. I'm sure it will go well for you   xx

Pollita - Awesome, hope they contact you quickly so you can get started asap xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - good luck for tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, good luck for tomorrow Hun!

Pollita, I'm so glad you've sent the email hopefully you can start straight away! I love OITNB it's so very hardly anyone I know watches it lol! The sickness is getting more now but actually haven't puked yet and also have a strange taste in my mouth and some certain smells make me feel sick! Also so hungry!!

Fay, wow not long for you now Hun!

Kez, so pleased you've started again hope AF starts soon!

Beckha, your going to be such a fit lady! So glad you have another lady to talk to!

Kmurph, yay on being pupo! That's a short 2ww!

Weffwild, when I went for et they talked me out of having 2 transferred as my embies were high quality I was high risk of twins so decided on the one!

Larneigh, hope your results are in tomorrow!

Loopy and ld, hope you're ok- sorry can't read that far back!!


----------



## mle83

Hey ladies,

Haven't ben on for ages and there is so much to catch up on.

Kmurph congratulations on being pupo, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy.

Polita I hope that you can get started again asap. I also love OITNB, will be watching it later tonight 

Weffwild I have had 2 cycles previously and on both was advised to have 2 transferred on day 3 as they weren't great quality. Each cycle resulted in twins, I lost my first twins but my 2nd cycle gave me my beautiful boy and girl. I have no problem with having 2 transferred again on this cycle.

Becka I wish I was as dedicated to exercise as you! Hope you aren't waiting long to get started.

Larneigh I hope that your AMH results are back tomorrow.

Kez hope af arrives soon so you can get a scan booked.

Bethan wishing you all the best for tomorrow. Embryo transfer is such an exciting time 

Fay it wont be long until your babies are in your arms. Mine had no intention of arriving early and had an elective C-section at 37w+1.

Hope everyone I have missed is doing well.

AFM I started stimms last Monday and so far have around 14 follicles. Go back on Wednesday and if things are going as they should ec is provisionally booked for the 27th xx


----------



## beckha

Bethan good luck for tomorrow. 

Pollita great news about the cost of IVF at your current clinic! 

Weffwild we usually only transfer 1 but we've had day 5 blasts each time. We nearly had a day 3 transfer and transferred 2 (long story). 

We've been to Brighton for the day today. Just on our way home. Had a picnic on the beach and a walk round. Eaten so much bad food. Back on it tomorrow!


----------



## bethannora

Thanks so much ladies! Can't tell you how nervous I am. Promise I'll update you all tomorrow afternoon as soon as I'm home. Keep your fingers crossed for me  sorry for lack of personals - off to bed for an early night. Zzz! Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan I really hope tomorrow goes well hun xx

Kmurph congrats on being pupo xx

Pollita I hope you hear back on Monday good luck xx

Kez hope af arrives soon so you  can start again xx

Cortney hope your well hunny and looking after yourself and baby bean xx

Fay hope your ok lovely and babies are doing well xx

Larniegh hope you get your amh results tomorrow xx

Beckha hope your well xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx

Afm just plodding on lol took my dad and my oh step dad  out for dinner today as we never do things like that. I hope you have all have a lovely relaxing weekend back to it tomorrow ladies xx


----------



## Larniegh

Best of luck tomorrow Bethan! I'll be sending warm thoughts for you while I go into work


----------



## kmurph83

Good luck Bethan!! I'll be back later for personals xx


----------



## weffwild

Beckha - that's my plan too. It's unlikely we'll start things for a little while maybe September. So my plan is move into our new house next week, change to a new gym and get rid of some of this extra fat, I've always been a fairly slim person but piled on about a stone and a half in about 18months so need to be careful as baby weight will be hard enough to shift as it is!

Kez - roll on AF! Do you get a choice if you have nasal spray or not? Not sure if I fancy it. 

Kmurph - congratulations on your transfer

Pollitta- horrible that we have to think of money when it comes to us having babies. Life is horrible. I'm constantly surrounded my many women and families who have babies they don't want or aren't allowed to keep and it makes it more agonising. I hope it all works out. 

Fay  - hope you're holding them tight on in there. Keep your legs double crossed for a couple more weeks! So excited for you!

Bethan- no I'd go for every good luck item that you can! Best of luck!

Cortney- hope you're well. Having many symptoms?

Mle- thanks for the insight! Good luck, let us know how you get on. 

Hope everyone else is good!

AFM - we are waiting to get an appointment again for counselling, donor bloods etc then get the ball rolling. Me and DH had a bit of a discussion this week about transferring 2 embryos rather than 1 so had asked you all. I think we're getting that desperate now that we'd rather just have two! Twins won't really make much difference to us in terms of house/ finances (except nursery costs) but think we'd be thankful and just work it out! I'm a midwife so know all complications etc related and think I can make a evidence based decision at least. Also twins run in my family. Anyway we're a bit off that just yet so just waiting again now. Better that we have these discussions prior to starting treatment though I suppose.


----------



## Larniegh

Bethan- everything crossed that today goes ok for you xxxx

Weffwild - I think if you're healthy enough for twins then you should go for it if it's what you want. You know the risks and what to look out for at the end of the day. The people I know with twins think it's the best thing ever! I personally couldn't do it as I lost my son at 23 weeks pregnant due to my waters breaking early so the extra pressure on my uterus just isnt worth the risk


----------



## beckha

Weffwild we feel a bit like that although twins would take us from 1 to 3 which means changing cars ect but I'm starting to feel like I'm so fed up of treatment I'd rather twins than BFN!


----------



## weffwild

Larneigh - completely understandable. I'm so sorry. I do a lot of bereavement care, I hope you were well looked after. 

Beckha- my partner has a child already who we have half the week so we would need a new car too, although I have already planned my upgrade and I've just got him to get rid of his two seater sports car for a more practical car.


----------



## Larniegh

Weffwild I was very well taken care of and get the impression that I was very lucky in that respect. My hospital team were amazing, I was very poorly and there for almost a week battling Sepsis. I honestly think that the job you do must be one of the hardest in the world and I am so thankful for you all. 

Beckha you'll probably want the bigger car anyway even if you go from 1-2. They can be awfully cramped! I'm looking at a new car myself as mine only has 4 seats and doesnt like turning on anymore ;-)  I've got my eye on a Renault Scenic as I can easily get the two boosters for my niece and newphew in alongside a baby seat when the time comes. They're a genuine 5 seater rather than making someone sit in the middle on top of the steat belts!


----------



## weffwild

We have an Audi Q3 which you'd think would be a great family car but even with one car seat in the back it's difficult to just have two people alongside it!


----------



## Larniegh

It's amazing the cars that just aren practical isnt it!? I've sat inbetween two car seats on many an occasion and honestly had more space in the back of a KA than I did in the back of a Peugeot 307 estate. It's crazy! That's why I've opted for a car that has 3 seats in the back - by which I mean 3 seperate seat panels. Frankly though anything would be better than current car which is a teeny tiny 4x4.


----------



## kez26

Morning ladiesssss xx

Weffwild - I didn't get the choice butttt to be honest I would prefer it to jabbing myself even more lol... I eat a mint a few minutes after doing it so the taste isn't as bad  Hope you get an apt soon xx

Beckha - hows all your classes going? xx

Bethan - good luck for today xx

Larniegh - fingers crossed for those results today xx

Loopy - thanks .. How are you getting on? xx

Mle - Awesome numbers.. hope scan goes well  xx

Cortney, Faye, Pollita, Madameg and anyone else I've missed, I hope you are all good and getting on well xxx

AFM - nothing to report here... Few af pain this morning but don't know if its because I want it to come or not, still don't think it will be here before the weekend but I can hope  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies just a quickie!

Bethan, good luck today and hope all goes well,  hope they phone you soon!

Larneigh, hope they'll have your results in!

Kez, hope it's af signs!

Hope you all have a good day...it's raining here so miserable!


----------



## Larniegh

Courtney it's the first day of summer! Get your bikini on!


----------



## Curley

Hi everyone sorry if I miss anyone thread moving quick, but that's good.

Bethan good luck today xx

Congrats on pabo kmurph X

Kezs hope your AF comes soon so you can get going X

Cortney hope your well x

Fay well done keeping those babies in how exciting xx

Loopy glad u had a good day with u r dads X

Larniegh sorry to hear of your loss. My little brother is called Tathan which we have never heard another before X

Weffwild I would just go with the best chance if there is no reason personally for you not to, it gets so hurtful waiting for your turn like you said even more in your job when you know they won't be cared for properly xx

Beckha that's how I felt about twins but we put 2 back as wanted the best chances (this was as I didn't get top grade embryo got next down) we did start with twins but one stopped at 6 weeks which we were sad about but whatever happens is meant to happen we just have to try and tell ourselves. We are so greatful for the one we have at the moment. I keep trying to borrow the Doppler while am at work I got it the other day I think was going at 200 which is a little high but it say it can increase in 9th week for a bit and I had just had my 1 can of Coke I allow myself on my night shift X

Problem is with a bigger wider car is you have to park it not my strong point lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi Curley - It is really uncommon. My mum said that she met someone the other day with a little boy called Tathan and they had said the same thing!! Isn't it strange that there are barely any out there but I now know of 2 others!   

And yes, bigger cars are a pest to park sometimes, especially at Asda which I'm sure has designed it's car park for people with Smart Cars! Strangely though when I've been driving the 7 seater about I then struggle to park my tiny Rav4 after!


----------



## beckha

We have a Passat estate currently which is huge but you wouldn't fit 3 car seats across the back. I'm quite well versed with car seats and cars as its my job. I worked in motor trade for 10 years and now I'm a specialist car seat fitter at a company that only sells car seats, specifically extended rear facing ones as its so much safer. You want to watch out for scenics as they have underfloor storage so you can't use a seat or base with a support leg in the outer positions. If any of you have any car seat issues feel free to ask I'm a font of knowledge. I can also provide a list of cars that fit 3 across the back. It's what I spend half my life doing when peoples 2nd child ends up being 2nd & 3rd, we see alot of twins at work. Had a few triplets too.


----------



## Curley

Hi I wonder if it was the same one lol he's got bright red hair they live near Brecon and spend time around Bridgend as my Gran lives there. He's only 11 we got a huge age gap lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

I think he was a younger kid of about 4(ish) I'll have to check with my mum. We're down by the old Severn Bridge, would he ever be down this way?

Beckha - I'm a smidge lost.... I dont understand these new Isofix seats with stands and all that jazz!!! Can I not use a baby car seat in them at all?!


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick update - transfer booked in at 3pm. They will only ring if my embryo doesn't make it, so fingers crossed my phone stays silent. Feel sick with nerves! X


----------



## Larniegh

Bethan - everything crossed for you!!!! Have you got stuff to keep your mind occupied until 3??


----------



## beckha

Good luck Bethan. 

Larneigh you can use the infant carrier just on the seatbelt yes, but no base. And you'll struggle when you move up to the next seat stage as most seats have legs, even seatbelt fitted ones.


----------



## weffwild

Beckha - you're useful to know haha. We have a Maxicosi now with a family fix base as we planned that so we could reuse the base with a baby carrier as we were planning to get the rodifix by Maxicosi which has isofix in it, think we're just gonna get a Q7 next then we will have loads of room as I want a dog next too haha


----------



## kez26

Bethann - Thats awesome news   Good luck xx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Beckha  I'll have to have a think and maybe just trade in when it comes to the point of needing toddler seats and up. What a faff!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan good luck hunny I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## KDJay

good luck Bethan xxx


----------



## ld593

Hi, just back from my scan and it's showing 9 good follies and 3 that should catch up! EC booked for 10:30 on Wednesday as DH has to have SSR at the end of all the EC's! So one more lot of menopur and burselin at 7pm then trigger at 10:30! Can't wait to be told they have found sperm in DH I will be so relieved when they say those words!!!  

Bethan -good luck for today! 

Courtney - How are feeling? 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Larniegh

ld - I thought someone else had something booked for today! That's good news in the follies, I hope everything goes to plan on Wednesday morning now. Fingers crossed that your DH will be ok, did he have SSE for your daughter? Everything crossed for you 

I called the clinic and they said that didnt have the results in yet and she sounded a bit miffed that I'd called at all! Whoops! I should get a call by the end of the day with the results hopefully!


----------



## Onmyown

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a few days, had a bit of a strange couple of days with family stuff. Well, I had my ET on Thursday which went well. I had 2 put back in, one at 10 cells, one at 8. Both grade 2 which I'm told are good. Just the waiting game now. It's only been 4 days and I'm impatient already! I just really hope it works this time! I hope everyone is well and good luck to everybody with appointments and important dates coming up! I haven't had chance to read back from when I was last on as yet but I hope you are all well and keeping positive x


----------



## beckha

That's great news LD. 

Everything crossed for you onmyown. 

Larneigh bad that she sounded a bit off with you! Not like your asking for miracles, just a test result!


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, eekk you're probably pupo now fingers crossed!

Onmyown, yay! Congrats on pupo!

Ld, that's brilliant news!

Larneigh, hope you get a call back today strange how they got funny with you over a phone call!

Ladies, I've been thinking how am I going to tell my sister I'm pregnant I live with her and she hasn't a clue, shall I do a moonpig card with a scan pic saying you're going to be an auntie...or is that a cowards way out?


----------



## weffwild

I think that's a good idea cortney!


----------



## kez26

Onmyown - awesome news on being pupo xx

Cortney - thats not a cowards way out lovely, I think thats a nice idea xx

Ld - brilliant news, good luck for EC  xx

Laneigh - not very nice of them, hope they call you by the end of the day xx


----------



## pollita

Aw cortney, I think that sounds like a nice idea. Do you think she'll take it badly or something? I have left all my LWC papers in the kitchen in plain view of my sister, trying to ease her into the idea haha

Bethan, I know we have text but keep sending you good thoughts for today!! Are you pupo?!

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Afm, treatment planning and bloods next week. IVF 3 is happening, eek!!


----------



## Larniegh

Exciting stuff Pollita  

Bethan hope you're Pupo by now! 

Still nothing from crgw for me though. Hmph


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies!

Pollita, I just finding it hard to bring the subject up! That's a good idea do you think your sis will say anything? She's back then? Yay on IVF 3 and you get to keep all your eggs!


----------



## beckha

How exciting pollita!!


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

It's tricky to keep up on here ! lol 

Good luck Bethan x

Congrats onmyown x

Polita I'm soooo pleased for you xxx
3rd time lucky xxx

Cortney I told my parents with scan photo in card 😃

Larneigh hope they hurry up with your results xx 

Id great scan results x 

Kez hope AF turns up soon 

Weffwild I had 2 blasts put back last 3 cycles and am pregnant with 1. Other cycles chemical or bfn. I would have loved twins but pleased risk wise that I've been blessed with one or one at all ! Xx 

Beckha hope you are well 

Curley glad your pregnancy is going well xx 

Sorry if I've missed anyone 
Had a lovely holiday last week in Majorca, now I'm back sad it's all over. Lol 😀


----------



## bethannora

Onmyown - woohoo! Congrats on being pupo with two little embies X 

Ld - fab news! Eeeekkkk, trigger tonight! Good luck x

Cortney - Aaawww a card sounds like a super lovely way to do it X 

Caz - glad you had a fab holiday. How's your baby bump? X 

Pollita - woohoooooooo!!! Amazing news. Third time lucky doll X 

Larniegh - good you hear soon lady - they were super busy there today X 

Ladies - thank you all for wishing me good luck. It's honestly meant the world. I am pupo! Embryo thawed 100% cells, and they also did assisted hatching on it - so it went from a 4BB to a 5BB! We are over the moon. Absolutely shattered now though after my lack of sleep last night. Going to settle down and watch OITNB


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, glad you had a lovely holiday, I so need one...how's you and bump?

Bethan, woop woop...it's definitely going to be a sticky bfp! Enjoy OITNB...I love it!


----------



## beckha

Congrats Bethan everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Ladies I'm wondering whether I should just hand her the scan but I'm worried about all the questions


----------



## Larniegh

Bethan - whoop whoop!! I'm so pleased for you!! 

Courteney - She is your sister and I'm sure she loves you. Just give her a glass of wine, tell her, laugh and say hey-ho Once it's out its out.  My family suggested it to me (I think maybe they think I'm totally undateable!!!) so it's hard to say. But with Tathan who was also a result if a donor when anyone asked I just shrugged and said that I'd asked an ex to do the necessary.  I wanted Tathan that much that I was proud to say I was doing it alone. I understand that it's not exactly an easy conversation though!!!


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I'm so pleased for you! Cycle number 3 seemed to the trick for me and Bevvy! 

Cortney - I think the moon pig card is a lovely idea

Larneigh - sorry you still haven't heard back, who is the egg share coordinator there now is it Debbie it is Emma back from maternity leave? Don't feel bad for ringing, after all you he paid to get these test results

Bethan - feet up now and enjoy being pupo

Ld - good luck for trigger tonight! Exciting week for you! 

On my own - congratulations Hun!

Afm - 17 sleeps (max) for me. I have another growth scan tomorrow with my consultant, not sure there'll be much change from last week though. 

Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you Cortney, bump is getting big now 😃
Had my midwife 25 week today ( according to 12 week scan I just can't change the ticker 😂) 
Glad your feeling well, be honest with your sister, she may be shocked but I'm sure she will support you. 

Fay good luck for your scan tomorrow xx
So so excited for you.

Bethan congratulations that's a fantastic blast xxx


----------



## weffwild

Cortney- the fact you live with her makes me think you must be fairly close to each other, just show her the scan or get a card but give it to her directly and answer what she asks. You should be bloody proud and you're amazing for going it alone. You ladies have more guts than me! You're wonder women! I'm sure you'll figure out a way (let us know!)

Caz - lovely to hear you've got a lovely growing bump, where are you based?

Fay - what's your plan for delivery? IE section or normal delivery? I'm interested!

Bethan - keeping everything crossed for you and sending sticking thoughts your way!

On my own - congrats!

AFM - sorry for TMI, I have long cycles around 38/39 days and I'm thankful as I have very painful periods. This is my first post last cycle (after the AF that showed I had BFN) and there's lots of clots and my uterus is having crazy spasms. Had to leave the in laws despite drugging myself up and come home and cuddle a water bottle and sit in the bath. Roll on getting pregnant! Sorry to share but feel like you'd all understand!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh weffwild I totally understand.  There's nothing worse. Mine used to be so bad that I would literally drop to the floor when the cramps hit. I can honestly say that the early labour contractions were less painful. I hope it eases up soon for you hun. Xxx

Afm crgw have been in touch and my results are perfect. Will check the exact level tomorrow when I go for the blood tests. Someone said there is about 7 bottles taken - were they joking?!?! Lol. So excited. I can kick back and forget about it for a few weeks now.


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Caz - how you feeling? Xx

Larneigh - that's great news! The next wait is the hardest xx

Weffwild - your periods sound very painful, have you had any investigations done? I'm hoping for a normal delivery. Twin #1 is fully engaged (she has been for almost 2 weeks) twin #2 is also head down but I'm told he could turn and there's a 1 in 5 chance I may end up having a C section to deliver twin 2. What's your professional advice on this? Have you delivered many twins vaginally? Xx


----------



## weffwild

Larneigh - great news on the bloods!

Fay - well I've always had them fairly bad and had prescription medication but it didn't do anything so mostly just had to put up with it and when I was on the pill they weren't as bad but now been off it for 18months and they're agony but better in a way because I don't have a 28 day cycle now like I did with the pill. All my hormones are fine but they did say I was multi cystic borderline polycystic so that may be a contributing factor. Feel like I shouldn't take anything though whilst trying fertility stuff! Crazy, just put up with it I suppose, just glad it didn't start in work tomorrow. 
Yes we have quite a few normal deliveries with twins, it's quite common for the second twin to misbehave and usually if head down they tend to stay there but can go into the pelvis a bit to one side so sometimes need help to just get in the right direction. This is usually done by having the delivery by a midwife with a doctor (or two) in the room who normally scan after delivery of twin 1 to see what twin 2 is doing and guide them with a bit of pressure on your stomach then hopefully baby behaves, if not it can be a case of rotating baby's head slightly with an examination down below but if totally back to back (OP) then sometimes it's advisable to use forceps purely for rotation. It's not very common to go to section if one is already out. Hope that helps!


----------



## Fay2410

Weffwild - sounds very painful, I suppose the longer cycles make it a little easier. Oh gosh I didn't realise twin 2 could cause that much trouble! I really don't like the sound of forceps and intervention from the doctors. Im wondering if a c section wil be the safest option? Xx


----------



## weffwild

Fay - feel free to PM me and we can always have a chat or a call if it'd help, I honestly don't mind. It sounds worse than it is, I think because you have to consider every scenario really but with our job you plan for the normal but are always prepared for every scenario, that's the key. So there's every chance they'll both behave and have a natural delivery but obviously there's a chance of needing other help. It's the same with a section, the aim is to deliver baby or babies safely but there are chances that things can happen, you could bleed or get septic etc, these chances are all there so it's just about deciding what's best for you. If you're bothered about intervention then I'd go for a normal delivery as forceps can still be used in a section! Like I said, feel free to message me, anyone can if they want, happy to prove who I am too so I don't seem like a random woman who think she knows what she's on about haha.


----------



## Fay2410

Weffwild - thanks so much for your advice. I will definitely pm you if that's ok xx


----------



## weffwild

Fay - no problem!


----------



## beckha

Fay - I have a friend who had twins with no intervention at all at home. I think if it were me I'd probably try vaginal and see what happens. Especially if you're giving birth in hospital. I really want a home birth next time. 

As for you all being 3rd time lucky. Hope mine is 3rd time lucky too. 

I ovulated over the weekend and had no agonising pain so looks like what ever my acupuncture lady did to help it did the trick. 

Just back from back to back Aqua classes at the gym! Time to watch GOT!


----------



## Caz2424

Becka glad you had a great time at the gym, because I had bleeding early on during this pregancy ( from 6 weeks ) I had to really rest, it meant I was scared to do anything too much, now I'm feeling really really unfit 😳

Weffwild, thank you, I'm based in Surrey. 😀

Fay I had an elective c section last time due to previous back operations and will again, to be honest I found it very relaxed and easy, if you end up having to have one, don't worry x
I hope they both behave enough to have natural xx

Larneigh great news ! 
I hate needles and remember a lot of blood being taken, it's all worth it though 😀


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - fab news! Woohoo. I think it was around 7 or so vials! You'll be fine doll X m

Fay - so excited for you! Not long at all X

Caz - can't believe you're that far gone! Well done you. Is your bump lovely & big? X 

Beckha - fab you had no ovulation pain, the accupuncture must really work. That's amazing! X

Weffwild - bless you, you're like a font of knowledge! You poor thing with your heavy bleeding too - hope the pain has worn off & you slept ok X 

Cortney - hope you made a decision on how you are going to tell your sister. How do you think she will react? Whatever happens, it's a wonderful thing x

Loopy - how are you getting on lovely lady? X 

Leni - eeeekkkk, not long for you to get your embies back inside X

Kez - how are you doing lady? X

Kd - how's DP getting on? You ladies ready now? Eeekkkk X 

Ld - how was trigger? One day until ec! Enjoy your jab free day X

Curley - glad everything is going well with you & your pregnancy X 

Bevvy - not long until your scan! Woohoo! Still reckon it's 2! X

Pollita - super excited that you get to start again soon lovely. Third time lucky X 

Onmyown - how are you doing fellow pupo lady? Are you going to hold out until otd? Good luck X 

I am so sorry if I've forgotten anyone. It's so hard to scroll back! 

1dp5dt and already want to test! Oops. Think we will hold out until Saturday when I'll be 5dp5dt - still too early, but my patience will have worn out by then! Had a lovely relaxing evening last night with DP. Back to work today! Luckily it's an office job and everyone there knows & is very supportive. Phew! X


----------



## kmurph83

Bethan - congratulations on being pupo! I know what you mean, I'm 3dp5dt and really want to test already but I'm holding out. I have bought 2 digital tests though so I'm thinking Thursday when I'm 5dp.

Beckha - glad the Accupuncture is working for you.

Cortney - I think a card with a scan inside is a lovely idea, definitely not the cowards way.

Onmyown - how are you feeling? Are you tempted to test now you're 5dp5dt or do you have more patience than me and Bethan?!

Fay - so exciting that you're so close now, I keep coming on here thinking I'll be reading the happy news but great that you are keeping them in. Good luck for when they're ready.

Latneigh - Great news on getting your results, I think they took about 5 vials with me, although the nurse missed a couple out then remembered so I had to get jabbed twice!

Caz - gosh, that has flown by, how are you feeling?

Pollita - good luck with this cycle, I've got everything crossed that this one is the one for you.

Ld - good luck for egg collection tomorrow.

Weffwild - hope you're feeling better, with any luck pregnant will soon put a stop to the dreaded AF symptoms.

Bevvy, Curley, KD - hope everything is still going well for you all and you're able to relax and enjoy it.

Sorry for anyone I've missed, this thread really does move quickly!

Afm - found myself googling last night what's the earliest people have had positive result after 5dt! Apparently it's 3 days but very unusual so talked myself out of that one! Think I'll end up testing Thursday morning which is day 5. What did others do? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Kmuprh - I'm so sorry - I knew I would forget someone off my list. So exciting that you're already 3dp, but I bet it feels like a lifetime! I know a lot of ladies, if incined to test early, who started testing at 5dp5dt. I suppose it's a personal decision though. Good luck if you do decide to test Thursday - not long at all (I will be 2 days behind you testing on saturday!!)! Eeeekkk x


----------



## Fay2410

Kmurphy - on my second cycle I got my BFP at 6dp, with my twins I got my BFP at 4dp, trigger was always out by 2dp on all 3 cycles 

Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay love your profile pic you look amazing hun and carrying twins not long left to meet them xx

Kmurph and Bethan I hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph and Bethan - Fingers crossed that you get BFPs on your 5dp tests!!! Then you can start to enjoy being officially preggo! 

Loopy - How excited are you for tomorrow??!?! Fingers crossed you have a quick few weeks now!


----------



## kmurph83

Bethan - don't worry about it, it's impossible to remember everyone the speed this thread moves!

Fay - thanks, I'm going to do it Thursday!

Thanks Loopy and Larneigh!! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I am excited but stressed atm my car is playing up and I have to get from brum to coventry and back tomorrow so I'm now worried I may breakdown  I have no luck with cars whatsoever xx
I'm really happy that I should have alot more info tomorrow and finally start to get some idea about dates or what my next step is xx

Hope everyone is well just a quick one as I'm trying to figure out what is going on with my car. I have the garage looking at it tomorrow xx


----------



## beckha

I tested at 7dp5dt with my daughter and got a definite positive.


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy I feel your pain! Mine is very definitely in the throws of death unfortunately so I'm hopefully going to look at a new one tonight if I get th bloods done quick enough  Hope yours is ok and it's something really basic.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Typical that it happens just when I need it most sods law ay 
I can't afford a new one at the moment so am hoping it is something basic too thank you 
Hope you get to go and see your one tonight hope it's ok too I hate buying new cars I have been scammed so many times I'm a wreck when I buy cars lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh it's no fun is it? I'm only get an old run around so I'm hoping that it will be ok


----------



## loopy loo1017

So long as it gets you from a to b at the moment I'm sure it will be fine 
Tbf though if all goes to plan I will have to get a new car too xx


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quick update from me, I've had another scan today. Our girl is very low, he is also still head down. She isn't gaining much weight, she's only put on 2 ounces in 7 days and she's not as active as twin b. I'm going to be seeing my consultant for scans twice a week and he's booked me in for an induction for the 6th July. He still thinks I will go before then but he doesn't want to delay things longer than he has to xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay I'm really glad they are looking after you I can't see you lasting until then either I really hope you get the delivery you want and that you and babies will all be doing fine  
How much weight should she be putting on hun? I can't believe how close you are to seeing them now xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - thanks Hun. Feeling a little down after seeing the graph he puts their weights on as she looks like she's barely moved from last week. Not sure what they should be gaining per week but they need to be showing and incline on a graph he uses at every scan. I'm guessing that if she hasn't gained much again by next Tuesdays scan they'll fetch my induction forward for next week xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

How far are you now? It must be hard hun but I'm sure babies will be fine I know easy for me to say but I reckon she just needs to be out can you ask to be induced? How is baby boy doing? Carrying two must be so hard for both you and babies fingers crossed you can be induced next week and that both babies will be in your arms xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you loopy. I'll be 35 weeks Friday. I'm sure if my consultant was overly concerned he would book induction sooner. I'm probably over thinking things. I'm still betting they induce me next week though if she doesn't grow much more xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Fay, i was just about to say that... like you said, if it was seriously concerning, they dont mess about and they would have had to down to theatre....
It is worrying, but (as easy as it is for me to say) try and not stress. The good thing is they are keeping a close eye on you.
Im not sure on exact weight they should be putting on but ive heard alot say that towards the end, it shoulf be half a lb a week so your little girl isnt too far behind... and the positive thing is, is that she has gained, rather than stay the same...
My betting is, you will he having these gorgeous little miracles next week! Cant believe how quick it has gone!

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks for your reassurance Hope, I think I'm just tired now and getting myself worked up unnecessarily. He did say booking an induction date of 6th July seemed a waste of time so maybe he's already thinking it'll be sooner if she doesn't grow in the next 7 days. I have a midwife appointment Friday where they'll check babies on the monitor as well so to least I'm being seen twice a week X x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay i totally agree with you and hope your babies sound like they are fine inside mommy for a bit longer...if there was any worries they wouldn't have let you out the door. 
As hops said try not to stress just enjoy the last time week/S of pregnancy xx


----------



## Larniegh

Fay - hope everything goes OK. Really looking forward to seeing your little ones soon. 

I had my bloods done today, had a bit of trouble getting the blood out but got there in the end. My Amh is 27.7 which a small risk of OHSS but should be fine. 6 weeks of waiting to go now!!! Argh!


----------



## Fay2410

Larneigh - thank you. Why do they think your at risk of over stimulation? Xx


----------



## Onmyown

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is ok. My head is too mushy ATM to do personals, can't keep up! Haha To your questions, yes I'm going mad but at 5dp3dt I think it may be slightly early.. I have read up on the net..as I'm sure we all do when impatient what happens on what day after a 3dt and ATM they are still burrowing apparently, they should be completely nested in tomorrow according to what I've been reading but I'm not sure I want to do it early. Of course I want to know but I'm not sure it would pick up this early anyway. You ladies have got me thinking now! 😳 bad influences! Haha. I think I might hold out if I can, get a more accurate test 😕


----------



## loopy loo1017

On my own maybe just wait until the end of the week just to give them a few more days to burrow in  good luck xx

Larniegh my amh is 35.3 I think and I haven't been told anything about ohss I'm a tad worried now :/  I'm sure you should be okay though. They will just put you on a dose that will suit you. I keep wandering what dose I will be on lol random I know xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - sending more big hugs your way X

Larniegh & loopy - I wouldn't panic about ohss. My amh is 27.8 and I've never been anywhere close to getting ohss X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks bethan I think I shall just double check tomorrow I have a list of questions that I want to ask lol xx


----------



## Fay2410

My AMH is 40.1 and after 3 cycles I haven't over stimulated either xxx


----------



## kmurph83

My AMH is 35.1, they did tell me I was at risk but that was due to having 25+ follicles on each side, they just gave me short protocol and lower dose and I was fine and still ended up with 19 eggs.

Fay - I agree with the others, if the consultant was worried he would have got them out by now, or at least had you admitted for observation. Sending happy thoughts, you're so close now xx

Onmyown - I hadn't realised you were a 3dt, yes would probably do you no good to test now, would just make your head more mushy, this wait is hard enough as it is!


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies!! I hope I'll be ok at that level. My results were given back as a category 4 of 5 which means I'm a possible risk for OHSS but fingers crossed I'll be fine like others on here have been. A friend of mine had OHSS and she had a rough time at the start of her pregnancy. So I'm kinda freaked by the Idea!!! After losing Tathan I just want a stress free boring pregnancy next time :-( 

Onmyown hold out as long as you can. Get something nice for lunch instead of the pregnancy test!!! Lol. Easier said than done I think, but the longer you wait the stronger that bfp will be. 

Loopy - this time tomorrow you'll know when everything will be happening.  

Hope everyone else is having a good evening xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm sure cortney had a really high amh 80 something I think it's just one of those unpredictable things that some women get and others don't xx

Larniegh I know I cannot wait xx

I've just rewrote all my questions in my little notepad and have got all my paperwork ready just incase. I'm half way through this month's period so will i start syncing my cycle at the beginning of my next cycle? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oooh not too long to wait then!!


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, my amh is 34.2 and I wasn't warned about ohss, nor did I get it either cycle. The clinic did however tell me that some people are just more prone to getting ohss than others and amh isn't the be all and end all of it. Just err on the side of caution during your cycle (high protein diet and LOTS of water!). It doesn't mean you won't get it but it'll help if you do


----------



## Larniegh

I feel better about it now you've all said not to worry!! No one actually said it to me but it was written on the print out so I panicked. Haha.


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - it is an excellent amh though! You must be over the moon. Fingers crossed your bloods come back quicker than the 6 weeks X 

Loopy - fab you're all set to go with your questions! Exciting X 

Onmyown - don't let us influence you. You do it when you feel most comfortable. I'm a bad example - zero patience! X

Big love to everyone else X


----------



## Bubbles12

On the other end of the scale, my AMH is in excess of 67 and i was warned about OHSS and i did get it. I was showing signs of it before transfer but we went agead anyway and that night, ended up in hospital (and again a week later) its truly horrible.
I think anything over 40 puts you at a higher risk of OHSS. I think cortney has an AMH level of 80!!!!

X


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies wow lots to catch up will try and remember everything!

Larneigh, the girls are right my amh is 81.9 which is very high and I did caught the dreaded ohss and it was so uncomfortable but I think you'll be fine as they have to tell you risks to be on the safe side! I don't think it will take 6 weeks for you big bloods to come back mine only took 3 weeks! As soon as they come back clear your profile will be sent out to be matched so excited! Hope you get snapped up quick!

Loopy, yes they may well start you on your next cycle I guess it all depends how quick the recipient wants to start... All exciting now I bet you can't believe it as you've been waiting so long!

Onmyown, try and hold out a bit longer atleast 7dp/8dp, I got my bfp at 5dp5dt... I do regret testing early as it takes the magic out of your otd and also you're are worrying more! Fingers crossed they are burrowing!

Fay, great pic Hun! It seems they are looking after you very well Hun and babies seems ok so being in mummy for a wee longer in sure won't hurt.. I hope they grow a bit to give you some reassurance! You could be meeting your babas soon! So exciting! Hope you are resting! Are you still having pains?

Omg I can't go back any further! So sorry ladies missing out your posts!

Pollita, hope you're ok I bet your pleased that IVF 3 is around the corner!

Bethan, is it tomorrow you'll be testing? Good luck Hun! 

Kmurph, how's it going Hun? 

Hope, as DH come round to the idea of IVF yet? As it'll be lovely to do it again!

Curley, how are you Hun? You must be nearly 10 weeks... Have you got your 12 week scan soon!

Caz, wow time has flown by can't believe you're that far!

AFM, 2 days until 9wk scan and I'm so nervous that something is wrong! Last thurs nauseous was strong and the smell of the bakery made me nearly sick! On Sunday I felt sick all day but up until then I've felt fine... (.)(.) are still sore and I'm bloated but sickness has gone... Is this normal? Sorry to be writing this but I'm panicking! Is the 9wk scan internal or external as my friend is coming with me and would like her to be in the room with me for support!

I have decided when I comes to telling my sister (after 9wk scan) that mums going to pretend not to know and I will hand them both a scan- eekk- scary stuff!

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope you are well!


----------



## beckha

Hey girls. My AMH is 80. I did get OHSS my first egg share cycle, but it only started 2dp5dt. 

Hope everyone is well. 

To be honest this may sound crazy I'd rather OHSS and a BFP than another BFN. It was horrific to go through but only a week in hospital. The worst part for me was that I got ovarian torsion. More painful than labour and I can definitely vouch for that but worth every second.


----------



## Larniegh

Courtney - is she a good friend? If so I doubt she'll care what's going up your bits if it makes you happy.... (if it is internal... I have no idea!!! I know in my area the dating scan is done from 10 weeks so it might well abdominal) Try not to worry, everyone is different with the sickness, plenty dont have any at all!!! As for your AMH - Bloomin Heck! It almost makes me feel like an under achiever! LOL! Ovarian tortion sounds awful bless you!!! Still, it was all worth it in the end 

Beckha - I see your point on the OHSS+BFP over a BFN... Hadnt thought of it that way  I'm sure they'll be careful with me.  Fingers crossed you'll be ok this time!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney when I was pregnant with my son I had an early scan at 8 weeks and 3 days as I was having alot of pains and it was external so it will prob be an external. Can't believe it's been 9 weeks already. 
I can't help with the morning sickness but it can stop earlier some women I had it all through pregnancy mine never stopped lol xx

Hope everyone is well and has a good day xx


----------



## beckha

Courtney I had internals at 7 and 9 weeks then external at 12.


----------



## pollita

I had internals scans at 7&9 cortney so be prepared (but you'll be covered up so she won't see anything anyway  ) did your mum go to your first scan with you? Try not to worry about the lack of symptoms x


----------



## Larniegh

Courtney - just wear a skirt and tell her to keep her eyes up! I'm sure she really wont care.

Pollita when is your appointment for treatment planning hun?


----------



## pollita

Next Wednesday 😳 Very excited of course, but the cost is just scaring me so much. Going to be about £5000 and I just keep worrying that it'll be another bad cycle and the money will be wasted blah blah blah....typical concerns! Just keep reminding myself that first cycle was near perfect and how lucky I've been to have two free cycles. But it's still a lot of money. May try to get some extra work to cover the cost or something. It has however given me the push I needed to join the gym and lose weight. Been going daily and have lost half a stone so far so it all helps. NO SUPPLEMENTS THIS TIME! I can't say for certain that they messed up my last cycle but I really regret taking them now. 

I hope your big bloods come back soon so that you can get started!


----------



## beckha

What did you take last time polita?


----------



## Larniegh

If you think of it over the course of your babies life it's what? £100 a year until they're 50. Try and look at it like that   

Will you go for 2 ETs again this time?


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - if it's a 9 week scan with crgw it will be an internal scan xx


----------



## Curley

Hi hope everyone is doing well. 
Just a quick one Cortney I lost my symptoms at 8 week for a bit and they come and go from then, I went to early pregnancy unit and seen heartbeat at just over 8 weeks they did it external but wasn't sure as good image, not sure what they would normally do but the bloke that was scanning recognised me from working at hospital so don't think he wanted to internally scan, although I didn't want him to in many ways I would of liked to see a clearer picture. Am 10 weeks by my IVF dates today but further if you go by his scan dates so am a little confused what to go by. Got 12 week scan just over 12 weeks wish could have more regular scans maybe every 2 weeks as it can be worrying. Xx


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney - my mum can with me for transfer and I just wore a dress so I was covered, she was too busy looking at the screen anyway which I'm sure is what you and your friend will be concentrating on.

Pollita - I know it's terrifying when you start adding up the costs and only you know if you can afford it or not but could you be happy if you didn't try? Fingers crossed this'll be your cycle.

Larneigh - my main bloods took 4 weeks so hopefully yours will be quicker than 6.

Loopy - fingers crossed for next cycle.

Curley - glad you are feeling ok now, good luck with 12 week scan, I agree every couple of weeks would be good!

Afn, I'm testing tomorrow morning (5dp5dt) I know I might end up regretting this but I don't think I can wait any longer!


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop in and let you all know just walked out after EC and got 8 eggs, so only 4 for me! Don't know how many are mature yet either! Main good thing is DH had lots of motile sperm from his SSR so at least some might fertilise!   Xxx


----------



## kmurph83

ld593 - it only takes one egg, great news on DH's sperm, now to relax for the rest of the day x


----------



## pollita

id, hopefully all mature and good fert rate for you! Don't be too disappointed (hard as it is)  

Kmurph, good luck tomorrow!

Larniegh, no, only one again unless they're of poorer quality. Want as many goes at FET as possible  Plus I lost the twins first time around and I've always wondered if the twin thing was a factor for my miscarriage (I'll never know)

beckha, I'll try to remember haha. COQ10, bee propolis, royal jelly, lipoic acid, selenium, l-arginine, omega 3, resveratrol & pycnogenol. I know they've worked for other people but I think I was wrong to take them - 1st cycle without them I had 19 eggs, all 9 of mine were mature and I had 3 on day 5. 2nd cycle with supplements, I had 9 eggs, 4 for me, all mature but sticky, no blasts.


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph - best of luck in the morning. Try and remember that a negative tomorrow isnt necessarily accurate but I'll be sending good vibes for a bfp!!! 

Id - I hope they all fertilise and you get a 5aa to put back! When will you find out if they've fertilised? Everything crossed for you babes.

Pollita - I understand where you're coming from and you're right, you have FET options that way. I cant even remember to take my pregnacare let alone an assortment of stuff! So I'll just stick to those for now! Ha!


----------



## beckha

LD good luck!

Pollita I took them for both cycles and then had 12 and then only 5 eggs. I think it was the change in protocol that got crapola results for me. What does sticky mean?

Two of my friends had babies last week so just been out buying baby gifts. Had a little cry. Hopefully next year they'll be doing the same for me though huh?


----------



## pollita

How did they change your protocol, Beckha? I'm going to ask them if I can change from long protocol to short next time but really don't know if that will improve things. 

I didn't fully understand/know about the sticky eggs, but from what the consultant says it is when they try to do ICSI on them the egg sticks to the needle and when they pull the needle out it can damage the egg. My chosen donor was ICSI only so I didn't have the opportunity to do a non-ICSI fertilisation, but I'm not sure if the stickiness would prevent regular fertilisation or not?


----------



## Larniegh

Are you changing donors this time Pollita?? I think I'm looking at one you had initially considered.


----------



## pollita

haha you did mention my past donor (teacher!) however I know he's fully booked now from my last cycle so I will have to find someone else. I've made a shortlist of potential donors and will check who (if anyone!) is free next week. Last time only one or two were available so when you go for treatment planning make sure you don't have your heart set on one.


----------



## Larniegh

Hey hun. He's showing available since 26th May when they updated it again?? Who knows. I like the idea of him though. Hmm.


----------



## pollita

Is that on the website or did you check with them? Only because he's always shown as available online but I know he hasn't been for at least 6 months as I checked with the nurse who handles the donors directly. When you get there they will give you a folder with all the current available donors in, quite different to the website (lots more too) I think they just don't update it much (regardless of what it says at the bottom of the page!)


----------



## Larniegh

What a pain. I emailed them in May and Lyndon said that it was updated?? But hey-ho. Do they only give you the choice on the day of your Ec? But what if all they have left just isn't right for you?


----------



## beckha

Pollita my first cycle was long, 12 eggs. 6 for me, 4 fert with IVF only. Top grade blast transfered, none to freeze. Both me and recipient got BFP. 

Second cycle was short, 5 eggs. 2 fert with icsi which they made us use. No fresh transfer due to hydro. One 5AA blast frozen but it did not thaw. 

Next cycle I'm back to long, higher dose (started on 112.5 both cycles). Hopefully get good results again. Each cycle was at different clinic, 1st LWC Cardiff, 2nd hammersmith London. 

Sticky eggs makes sense. Do they know what causes it no? Do you have to use icsi with DS?


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, no, don't worry! You book your donor at your treatment planning appointment and you have to pay for it by your baseline scan (they will email or post an invoice to you when you're ready to pay). 

Beckha, oh wow, now I'm even more scared - I thought that short would be better than long  Gah, now I don't know what to do. On my long protocol cycles I had 19 the first time (I kept 9) and 9 the second (I kept 4) which they were disappointed with. 

This whole thing is a headache


----------



## Larniegh

It is so hard with people isn't it! I feel you pain hun. Fingers crossed I will like one of the donors they have when the time comes. I just want someone tall more than anything, but the teacher sounds good (as much as one can tell!!) He is one of the only blonde ones they have listed online. Maybe that is just a short list of who they have. Ideally I wanted if instead of icsi though so who knows who I will choose. 

Ugh. Why are men so bloody rubbish?! Life would be easier if they weren't. Lol.


----------



## beckha

Pollita my understanding is that long is better for poor responders, my AMH is high and from looking at that short should be better for me but it really isn't as I'm a poor responder. 

The way someone explained long to me is that it's like a rocket. They totally flatline your hormones and then chuck a load in so its a big boost which shocks your body into lots of follies. Short is a more gradual increase as you've already got your natural hormones in there. 

You could just be one of the people that short works better for. It was meant to be better for me but wasn't in reality. Who knows I could've got a BFP 2nd fresh if hydro hadn't made them cancel my transfer. 

To be honest I would be chuffed with 9 this next time. Sad you only got 4, at LWC the donor gets the "odd" egg.


----------



## bethannora

I am the total opposite - good AMH but poor responder to long protocol (cancelled cycle as I only had 4 small follicles after 2 weeks of stims), and good responded on short protocol (12 & 13 eggs on two seperate short protocol cycles). We are a funny bunch! Just have to find the correct cycle for you xxx


----------



## ld593

Hey had a phone call from the Dr, all 4 were mature and have been injected! (I've had terrible sickness and been in bed since I got back). But, my progesterone level is too high and apparently this means my womb is not gonna be receptive to any embies. So Dr has recommended I do a Freeze all and have a FET after my next period! Has any one ever had this and what does it all mean? I'm in shock and very upset. Xxx


----------



## beckha

Exactly what Bethan said everyone is different and with IVF there's no one size fits all. It'd be so much easier if it were though huh! 

LD no sorry but I had my last fresh cycle cancelled at transfer for a different reason. I only got one embryo to freeze and it didn't thaw. I know other people who've had similar and be successful. Just bad luck on my part. I was very upset and found it very tough. Sending you a hug xxx


----------



## bethannora

LD - I am so sorry. I don't know anything  about high progesterone so I can't help, but I hope someone else can. Amazing that your 4 are mature though x


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> I am the total opposite - good AMH but poor responder to long protocol (cancelled cycle as I only had 4 small follicles after 2 weeks of stims), and good responded on short protocol (12 & 13 eggs on two seperate short protocol cycles). We are a funny bunch! Just have to find the correct cycle for you xxx


Too similar &#128556; My 34 amh should mean I respond well but no bueno. I'm glad to hear you responded well! I will have to speak to A on Wednesday and see what she thinks - she's the expert after all

Ld, so sorry it's come to no et for you. A few other ladies have had that (cortney was one!) so best to wait until you have the perfect environment for those precious embies x


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, strange to think that the supplements might of affected the outcome.. If I could of scraped £5000 together I would of done it.. But now I feel selfish for saying it! I wouldn't know what protocol to choose I hope they can help at treatment planning! Wow you could be starting next cycle! Yep mum came in with me at first she was the other side of curtain and as soo as I saw baby I called her in as I was so excited lol! I've just finished watching OITNB- how can I wait a whole year for season 5!

Larneigh, when I went to treatment planning they didn't show me a folder they shown me exactly what was on their website and she went and checked with the sperm coordinator if they were in stock.. They have got a few new ones when I checked a few days ago!

Kmurph, my mum too came with me to my et and was thankful she was there as it was really uncomfortable- I hate that speculum! Good luck tomorrow Hun!

Ld, well done on your embies but so sorry it's a freeze all but it's for the best- I had to do freeze all due to ohss but I had to wait for 2 AFs but it'll soon be here! And your body will be in good shape for embie!

Beckha, they'll def be buying for you next year hunni!

Curley, thanks Hun it def is worrying.. Let me know how your scan goes!

Fay, thank you.. Hope you're resting!

Bethan, good luck if you're testing tomorrow!

Thanks ladies re scan... She is a good friend but she's a work colleague so would prob be a bit awkward lol!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls I've just got back from the hospital I'm shattered now
Well all paperwork has been signed and I now have to wait for a phonecall to start buserelin on day 21 I have all my needles and my sharps boxes for those . I think we may have the embryoscope as we had some good news that OH swimmers were really good in last sample so we may be able to have ivf instead of icsi but we will find out on the day of ec. I can't believe it's finally happening. Sorry I haven't done personals girls but I need to relax and have a brew and process some of the information I have been given 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## pollita

Great news loopy!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Yay Loopy wow its finally happening...enjoy your brew


----------



## kmurph83

Ld - I had the exact same thing happen. Was really disappointed at the time as I'd got my head set for transfer 5 days later. In hindsite though was probably for the best as I still felt very bloated and sore on what would have been transfer day. Felt as though I was in much better physical shape when they actually did the transfer. I was told to stop all medication following egg collection and that I would have a withdrawal bleed 7 - 10 days later which I did (day 9) was just like a normal AF, I was worried it might have been really heavy and painful after all the drugs but just the same. I then had to ring them on day 1 of my next AF where I began taking the drugs as I chose to have a medicated FET. Had the choice of natural but felt medicated would be easier for me as once I knew when Day 1 was I knew all my other dates rather than waiting for ovulation. I'm 4dp5dt and am going to test tomorrow so fingers crossed I will be able to tell you a success following this route. 

Loopy - how exciting, it's all happening now!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks guys....Quick question have any of you used the embryoscope? If so would you recommend it? I'm having a hard time deciding on whether to have it or not xx


----------



## ld593

Kmurph-how long was it after your withdrawal bleed that you had your af? Just trying to think how long it will be for FET!? 🙏 I get good fertilisation too! Really hope you get your BFP!!! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, my clinic uses embryoscope as it's included, do you have to pay extra for it?

Ld, I had ec on the 1st Feb was told stop all meds...withdrawal bleed on 14th Feb and first af on 23rd march!

Ladies I have gp calling me tomorrow about getting cyclogest and elleste on prescription how can I convince her to agree?


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks Ld, I wasn't sure whether the start of my withdrawal bleed would technically class as day one so that I could work out expected af date the following month from that and no one at the clinic could tell me much. However, AF came 30 days after day 1 of withdrawal bleed, this was actually pretty good for me as can often have up to 33 day cycles. I then had to be scanned on day 15 to check womb lining then had transfer day 20. So in the end I had EC on 19th April then ET on 18th June so pretty much dead on two months so I reckon you're looking about mid August. Once I knew 3 had made it to day 5 blasts and successfully frozen I was actually able to relax quite a bit and the wait was a lot easier than when I was waiting to be matched. Xx


----------



## ld593

Thank you ladies, guess I best start being positive and try to get back into shape! Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney is £390 extra that's what's making me think more as that's half what it would cost for an icsi eggshare cycle. Also we aren't sure if we will be having ivf or icsi so we're not sure of the overall cost atm xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Id I'm sorry you have had some disappointing news but I defo agree with thinking positive and getting fit just try and stay focused and hopefully you will have some lovely blasts to freeze and can look forward to a fet xx


----------



## Fay2410

Great news loopy! I know you've waited such a long time! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Cortneywils said:


> Loopy, my clinic uses embryoscope as it's included, do you have to pay extra for it?
> 
> Ld, I had ec on the 1st Feb was told stop all meds...withdrawal bleed on 14th Feb and first af on 23rd march!
> 
> Ladies I have gp calling me tomorrow about getting cyclogest and elleste on prescription how can I convince her to agree?


Cortney - get Amanda to write an email or fax to your GP recommending you continue the meds in order to maintain the pregnancy safely Xx


----------



## pollita

Tough choice Loopy. I'm at the same clinic as Cortney so mine is included too, but at least if they are in the embryoscope they're in a constant environment and not exposed to any changes in temp, light etc. when they are brought out for checks. My clinic only checks them on days 3 and 5, but they have access to them whenever they want with embryoscope if they do want to check. Also, you get a lovely little video of them afterwards, growing from start to finish


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I'm defo leaning towards having it as I like the idea that they don't have to messed around with and I do like the sound of having a little video of them growing 😊
Just going to have a look at the funds to see what is available xx

Fay thank you can't wait for my phonecall now xx


----------



## kmurph83

Well, it's a BFN, I know this doesn't necessarily mean I'm out and I'll test again on Saturday but really disappointed.


----------



## Cortneywils

Kmurph, it's still too early yet hun hope you get the lovely bfp on Saturday!

Pollita, I didn't realise you could get a video of embies growing!

Loopy, if you can afford it definitely go for it as I've heard it's better for the embies as they don't get disturbed when they're looking at them.

Fay, thank you hun..

Bethan, good luck if you're testing.

Ld, hope your embies are doing ok hun


----------



## Fay2410

Kmurphy - when did you have transfer Hun? Xx


----------



## kmurph83

It was Satuday Fay so I'm only 5dp5dt today, I knew it was probably too early, I'm an idiot! Think I'm going to be obsessively POAS over the next few days though. My boobs are gradually getting more tender each day, do you think that could be a sign or just a result of the patches and pessaries? How are you doing? Those babies still ok?

Thanks Cortney xx


----------



## Fay2410

Kmurphy - the pessaries can mimic pregnancy symptoms so try not to symptom spot too much. 5dp is early, not everyone gets their BFP this early. On my chemical pregnancy, my BFP didn't show until 6dp and it was very faint then. I've cycled with a few ladies who got their BFP's at 7 & 8 dp so don't panic just yet. 
What test did you use this morning?

We're doing ok thank you, finishing line is approaching now xxx


----------



## bethannora

Kmurph - it's still early lovely, plenty of time to still get a bfp. I had a bfn today too X 

Loopy - I'm at the same clinic as the others, so also get it for free. It's a personal decision, but I feel reassured that my embies use it X 

Cortney - is your 9 week scan tomorrow? Good luck X 

Fay - not long now super woman X 

Ld - how are you feeling today? X

Afm - naughty and tested this morning and BFN. Was to be expected as I am only 3dp5dt! Trying not to symptom spot as I am getting lots of cramping - but I had the same cramps before ET, so it must be the progesterone & oestrogen X


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks everyone, I knew it was probably too early but couldn't help myself!

Bethan - I've been getting some cramping too which I don't remember getting before EC but I suppose it's no use to try to symptom spot at this stage, will just have to be patient a little longer.


----------



## ld593

Kmurph and Bethan - STOP testing early it's gonna be a bfn as if it has implanted there would be not enough chemical in your blood stream!!!! Sending you both  . 

AFM - called for fertilisation this morning and 3/4 fertilised!!! They said they are gonna take to blast and then freeze probably Monday! Dr said I had 10% chance of pregnancy if I transfer on Saturday and 70% chance of pregnancy if I wait and do a blast FET! Well there was no arguing with those stats! So looks like I'm now waiting for my proper AF to get started again! 😬 

I'll prob keep reading every day, but think I need to concentrate on me for the next month! Hope you are all well and wishing you all the best of luck! Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kmurph and Bethan I'm sure your little embies are burrowing in nicely as we speak try not to worry hard I know xx

Thanks for the advice girls I think we are deffo going to have the embryoscope it seems like the best thing to do. I am little bit worried about my injections girls even though I don't have to start them yet I like to know what I'm doing. Do I pinch the fat on my belly before putting the injection in and then let it go before I push the solution in? Xx


----------



## bethannora

LD - great news on your 3 little embies. Woohoo! Sounds like waiting is definitely better then x 

Loopy - good decision. Have you had your injection trainign yet? Hoepfully your clinic will talk you through it to put your mind at rest. If not, there are plenty of videos on youtube etc. You will be fine x 

Kmurph - yep, we will definitely need to learn some patience! It's weird for me this time as I have done a natural FET - so no medication, EC or trigger. Yet my cramping started before ET once I had been taking the progesterone & oestrogen for a few days, so I know it must be that this time. On previous cycles I have always put it down to the pain after EC x


----------



## pollita

ld, focusing on you is a great idea! Wishing you all the best 

Loopy, they will show you in training don't worry, but no, you keep pinching the fat until the needle it out again, otherwise you can bruise. The harder you pinch the better. It's not the end of the world if you don't pinch, nothing will go wrong, you'll just end up with a big bruise and possibly a welt on your skin where the fluid has gathered


----------



## pollita

And Bethan and kmurph, as disheartening as a bfn is its so early. Go do something to spoil/treat yourselves today and take the focus off the tests. You'll get your BFPs soon


----------



## loopy loo1017

She told me to just put the need in a 90 degree angle and thats it she didn't say about pinching the skin I will ask her when she phones. 
I've watched videos already I'm so nervous incase I do it wrong and a it's air  bubbles that worry me too lol I'm such a worry wart xx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - you hoenstly can't go too wrong with the injecting, I promise. They are subcutaneous injections, so there's no 'exact' place you need to get them in - basically just your fat. You could do them anywhere on your body & have the same effect. The air bubble isn't an issue either - it won't cause you any harm. You just need to make sure you are injecting the correct dose, and if an air bubble is big, it might mean you haven't injected the correct amount.  It is really nerve wracking doing it yourself for thie first time. But I promise very soon you will be wondering what you ever worried about - you will be a pro! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan thanks hun just think I need to get the first one out the way xx


----------



## Onmyown

Hey ladies. Sorry to hear about your bfns but it is quite early. I have decided to wait til otd so I get the most accurate test I can. I hope you get your bfps on your otds though. Sending loads of good wishes your way. Hope everyone is well and not too stressed. I'm m a bit up and down ATM but just anxious and hoping it's all worked this time!!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh ladies!!! Hopefully your bfps will arrive in the next few days xx

Loopy - I'm sure you'll be ok when the time comes. I'm nervous too though about it when the time comes. 

Id I hope you have a restful time and come back fitting fit for you embies to nest


----------



## Cortneywils

Kmurph, don't worry hun it's still too early wait until the weekend hun if you still want to test early!

Bethan, when do you plan on testing next? 

Onmyown, I really wanted to wait until otd but I totally caved in and tested early....well done if you can hold on.

Loopy, you should get training on your treatment planning appt....you definitely won't do it wrong, I was to nervous as I was doing it on my own but once I did the first jab I wondered why I was so scared as it was easy. Tiny air bubbles isn't a big issue as you're injecting into fat rather than muscle but if it's a big bubble then you could end up injecting less liquid.

Ld, yay on the fertilisation rates that's brilliant and who could argue having fet as the best options with success rates that high!

Hope everyone is ok.

AFM, had my phone call with gp and she's given my meds on prescription.....yay! Saved a bomb now! Yesterday I had an urge to poas as sickness went and only had opks (I've got loads of cheapie opks if anybody wants them for free) so I decided to use one and it came instantly blazing positive so you can use them for hpts wow! Also sickness has come back slightly today.


----------



## pollita

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Cortney!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

Cortney I've had my planning appointment I think that was what I had Wednesday I'm just waiting for a phonecall to say when I can start. Just nervous about injecting it's all a bit nerve-wracking but hey how it has to be done. Good luck for your scan tomorrow you must be so excited xx

Pollita hope your well so when do you reckon you will be starting?xx

Kmurph and Bethan I really hope you get to see those bfps soon xx

Fay hope you and babies are well xx

Hope any news yet? Have my fingers crossed you get to start soon xx

Larniegh hopefully your bloods won't take 6 weeks to come back I think I was an unlucky one as mine took around 5 weeks but normally they are quicker even the hospital was surprised lol xx

Beckha you had any news of a match yet? Xx

Ld congrats on your fertilisation rate hope af makes a quick appearance and you can get those embies back in you asap xx

Onmyown you are strong for holding out I really hope you get a bfp fingers crossed xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone if I have hope your well xx

Afm just sitting and watching birminghams childrens hospital so emotional I probably shouldn't have watched it. I feel a bit more relaxed today but am still quite anxious about starting I'm hoping that I will be starting next month as I can easily save the money for the embryoscope in a month and prob a bit more so I can then relax a bit more about finances. I just really wasn't expecting to be matched so quickly not that I'm complaining. Xxx


----------



## pollita

AF started today so if they put me on long protocol again and start me straight away DR will be July 14th (which coincidently is the exact same day I started down reg last summer with my first IVF - how weird is that?!)

If short protocol is what they think is best then I'll probably start injections in a month, eek! Either way, EC would be about Aug 17th. I'm not thinking too far ahead at all


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oh my gosh pollita that is super quick from nothing to everything so soon but that is great news
Haha no we would never start thinking ahead I'm already doing it 
I'm really nervous more so than I thought but I spose that's natural
I really hope this is the one that works for you, you deserve to have some good luck and happiness after all the previous ivf
Roll on injections haha never thought I'd hear myself say that  
If I start this af mine will be 9th of July or if it's next month will be the 6th august 
Still surprised I have to use buserelin for 5 weeks unreal but hopefully worth it xx


----------



## pollita

Ah those 5 weeks will fly by I promise. Once the injections staff everything just happens so incredibly quickly!

And thank you, I hope we all have luck soon. Too many of us have been on here for far too long!


----------



## loopy loo1017

I totally agree pollita let's hope we all start to have some luck I want to see nothing but bfps on this thread


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - Woop! So excited for you. That start date is a crazy coincidence! X 

Onmyown - well done for waiting until otd. Wish I had your patience. Good luck lady X 

Cortney - good luck for your scan today! So exciting X 

Loopy - bless you! I would have been a blubbering mess watching it too! Won't be long and you'll be starting X 

Larniegh - really hope your bloods come back quicker than 6 weeks X 

Kmurph - good luck for testing again today lovely - my fingers are crossed X 

Ld - hope you're feeling better today lady X 

Afm - 4dp5dt and bfn again. I can't stop poas, I'm obsessed. Really hope it turns to a bfp soon. Hope you all have a fab day - I'm off to see secret life of pets in the cinema tonight. Can't wait! X


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita - super quick and it reckon that it's a good sign so everything crossed for you!

Loopy - you'll be nurse standard at injecting by the end! Don't worry xxx 

Bethan - fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Kmurph - any news? Hope it's positive!  

Courtney - are you taking your friend still?? Hope everything is good and baby is strong! 

Afm - nothing much to report so everyone have a great day xx


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney - good luck for today.

Pollita - great news, soon be cycling again.

Loopy - you'll be fine once the first ones out of the way.

Bethan - hope you see your BFP soon and enjoy the film.

Onmyown - well done, you're more patient than me. Fingers crossed for otd day.

Afm - still a bfn, 6dpt now, I know it's still early days but already considering my next plan.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan you defo are an addict lol but I can't judge as I may well be the same I have no idea yet it must be so hard when you just want to see that second line. I've only ever had 1 positive test and that was my son 10 years ago madness I've got my fingers crossed for you xx

Larniegh hopefully that will be the case hun I didn't wait all that long from tests to being matched my test were back end of Feb I think and I was matched June but I did have to have counselling before I could be matched and that was in april so it only took 8 weeks to be matched xx

Kmurph thanks I no it's hard to stay positive but it's still early I hope you see that long awaited bfp in the next few days xx

Afm I have no plans today but to clean the house but I will sit and watch a film first I think. I do love a good pj day  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Guys  just a quick one

I'm on long protocol so do I take buserelin for 5 weeks then change to menopur or do I still take buserelin whilst taking the menopur? 
And is my baseline scan after the 5 weeks of buserelin? Xx


----------



## pollita

They will book your baseline scan for when you're ready to add the stims (menopur). Don't stop the buserelin. You take this until your ec!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies a quick one as in on my way home! Baby is doing very well and measures exactly 9 wks and his little hands were moving... So emotional my friend had to hug me, she waited in the waiting room!


----------



## pollita

Great news cortney. Can't believe how much baby has grown in two weeks. Have you told your sister yet?


----------



## kez26

Just a quick one from me to say massive congrats Cortney  can't believe how much it changes so quick. that scan pic is amazing xx

Hi everyone else and hope you are ok.. Back later to do personals xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita  

Cortney huge congrats hun it's magical when you see the scan where they are moving xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Really quick as I'm at work 
Polita I'm so glad you are going again xxx

Cortney massive congrats scan photo is AMAZING x

Sorry for lack of personals 

I've everything crossed for all of you on 2ww xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Caz. I'm so scared  Hope you're doing well!


----------



## loopy loo1017

We're not sure if we are having icsi or ivf  until ec day so what amount would we pay at the baseline scan? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just trying to work finances out its either £620 to £1135 so trying to figure out what one I will have to pay for if we don't know until ec. Sorry to keep asking you all questions xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, it depends on your clinic's protocol. My clinic probably wouldn't charge for it until day of but other places may charge and then refund/put a credit on your account if you didn't go for it in the end.


----------



## beckha

My clinic you pay on day of EC if you need icsi. 

Great news cortney. 

Sorry I've been quiet guys, sad about the brexit and my mums just told me one of my cats who lives with her has been missing for a week. Just back from the gym. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita and Beckha think I may phone just to clear it up xx

Beckha sorry to hear about your cat hun and did you want to stay in the EU then? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Morning ladies! Hope you're all well and have a great weekend. I'm having a hard time as this was meant to be due due week for Tathan and today is my nephew's birthday.  So I'm trying to be happy instead if sad. 

For the testers I hope you get bfps today. For everyone else I hope you get sunshine and laughter xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I am so sorry for what you have had to go through you are a very strong lady and just make sure your surrounded  by friends and family to help you through this week   xxx


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - thinking of you today lovely. I know you want to be positive, but you are allowed to be sad too. Big huge massive hugs. We're all here for you X 

Loopy - my clinic make you pay on day of ec X 

Cortney - fab news on your scan. Well done lady X 

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Afm - 5dp5dt and still bfn. Starting to lose positivity now & worried it's not worked again X


----------



## Larniegh

Thank you both. It's hard like I can't explain but I try to remember my son with happiness.  

Bethan when is your otd?? You using frer tests?


----------



## pollita

Bethan, I'm sure I read somewhere in all my googling that frozen embryos generally take a couple of days longer to implant than fresh, but even not you still have lots of time

Larniegh, so sorry it's such a difficult week for you. Thinking of you!


----------



## Onmyown

I'm off to work soon but thought I'd check in. Sorry to hear about the bfns ladies but it's still early. I'm still holding out. Otd is Wednesday, it's driving me mad not knowing but I'm resisting poas at the minute! I'm a bit worried actually as I did a bit of lifting at work yesterday and have had stomach pains since. I'm thinking of telling my boss today so I don't get put on too much lifting..no one at work knows yet.. Anyway, I hope everyone is well and staying positive xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Onmyown, hope boss is understandable as it's not worth the risk....well done on resisting.

Bethan, sorry hun but as polite says it's still early...I would wait a few days!

Pollita, 4 more sleeps until treatment planning! Haven't told sis yet it's my long week at work so it means I don't see her before work...I'm going to tell her on her next day off or weds on my day off which ever is sooner.

Larneigh, I'm sending you a big   please take it easy hun...always here for you!

Beckha, hope kitty comes back soon hun! hope you're well.

Loopy, I was the same when I started this journey I wanted to know when I pay as I can get the money for it then....I should imagine it'll be the day of ec....or baseline if you definitely want icsi rather than trying ivf.

Caz, thanks...hope you're well!

Kmurph, have you retested?

Hope everyone is well.

Crgw ladies... when it comes to renewing my egg storage fee can I pay by card over the phone or does it need to be cheque...I guess I can enquire nearer the time.


----------



## pollita

Good luck telling her, Cortney  

You should be able to pay by card. They seem to invoice everything electronically. I always pay by card over the phone for my things


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, I hope I remember x


----------



## pollita

You mean you hope you remember to pay? Don't worry, they'll give you plenty of notice! They won't just let them go without you knowing and having plenty of time to pay. They'll email you an invoice, and if you don't pay it on time they'll probably call or write by post - just make sure you update your address and phone number if you move or anything!


----------



## Cortneywils

Yes that's what I mean lol! Thank you so much!


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney - lovely news on your scan, must have been amazing seeing baby moving like that.

Pollita - good luck for treatment planning.

Onmyown - if you do tell boss, hope it goes well and good luck for Wednesday.

Larneigh - I paid for the blood tests right at the beginning and then they didn't ask for anymore money until the day of EC.

Beckha - hope you're ok and the cats come home.

Fat - hope you and babies are all ok.

Arm - 8dp5dt and still a BFN, I am only using asda cheapies though as I'm scared to try a CB digital or FRER, otd is Wednesday so not long now til I'll know or definite.


----------



## beckha

Kmurph sorry about the bfn. Thinking of you. 

I dreamt last night I was diagnosed with a genetic condition so I couldn't egg share. I was distraught! Lol. Crazy brain.


----------



## Fay2410

Kmurphy & Bethan - so sorry your still erring bfn, hope you both have late implanters and you get your BFP's this week. 

Pollita - great news that tour cycling again! When is your treatment planning? 

Cortney - so happy Friday's scan wen my well, 12 weeks scan will be here before you know it. 12 weeks scan was my favourite 

Onmyown - you've done so well not to test. I could never get past 2dp 😂😂

Larneigh - I've been thinking about you and I hope your ok. I can only imagine how your feeling. Your a very strong lady! You deserve all the luck in the world  

Loopy - hope your ok

Babies are still staying put, I'm 35+2 days. I had an examination Friday and cervix has shortened to 1cm long but it's still closed. I have another scan Tuesday to check their growth. If babies don't make an appearance this week I am being induced in 9 days. Doesn't seem real that next weekend could potentially be the last weekend we have without our babies! 😬😬 xxx

Xx


----------



## pollita

Ah fay! Enjoy your possibly last peaceful weekend (although the weekends to follow will be amazingly busy!)

Treatment planning is Wednesday so only 3 days away! 

Kmurph I'm sorry it's still bfn. Hopefully it's just a late implanter


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies, thank you all for your kind words. Ive made it through the weekend mostly ok.  

Kmurph I hope it's just that the cheapies aren't strong enough to detect anything!

Bethan -hope you're OK. 

Fay - how exciting. Let us know as soon as your waters go!!

Beckha - I have those dreams all the time! 

Courtney - glad things are going well still. 

Everyone else - hope you're all OK! I'm sure things have happened that I missed so anyone who needs crossed fingers you can have mine xx


----------



## Onmyown

Hey ladies. I hope you're all well and staying positive in your cycles. It took all my strength not to test this morning but I want the most accurate test I can get so am determined to hold out til Wednesday. I told one of the managers at work yesterday, he is quite excited for me bless him! I'm going to tell my big boss today. I'm not working, just got a quick meeting so hopefully will be able to get her on her own before I leave so I can tell her. I've got cramps, sickness and alsorts but I'm trying not to symptom spot too much because a lot of the symptoms ATM can be linked to the presseries so I'm not getting my hopes up too much. I have a better feeling this time round, I just hope it's confirmed on Wednesday to be a bfp! I hope you're all doing well, sending you all my best wishes and I have everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## Fay2410

Onmyown - your symptoms sound very promising! Well done you for not testing early x


----------



## Larniegh

Onmyown - You're bloody stoic to hold out so long. Good for you! I never tested when I was trying naturally but I was just convinced it wouldnt happen. And then I was 10 days late before I realised I was pregnant with Tathan! I think I'll probably end up a POAS addict when I finally cycle though! Given that I'm already finding the process is taking too long I hold no hope for myself by the end! 

Fay - 9 sleeps and counting!   You've done amazing to get so far! 

Kmurph and Bethan - hope your postive lines are coming along now! 

Pollita - Amazing news on your treatment planning appointment! Hope you get a right stud muffin donor! Haha! 

Courtney - Have you told your sister or are you holding out till Wednesday?  She's gonna be thrilled for you! 

Everyone else - have a good day  If I missed anything important I'm sorry,  I'm rubbish and genuinely need a spreadsheet to keep up with it all! 

AFM - Told my dad yesterday that I'm planning to do this and he was really pleased for me. Even said that if it came to it he would find the money to fund the full IVF if I wanted to do it. Love him! I'm hoping that the egg share works though, I like the idea of giving something back


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - just a quick one from me. 7dp5dt and still testing negative on FRERs. Pretty sure this cycle hasn't worked again. Sorry for lack of personals - promise I will come back on later when I feel a bit more up to it x


----------



## Larniegh

So sorry you've not had a BFP yet hun  Hope your little one is just taking a little longer to implant and start sending out hormones. When is your OTD? Saturday?


----------



## beckha

I'm sorry Bethan. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## KDJay

Bethan that is still so early honey - we didn't test until 9dp5dt and I know ppl who got negatives at your time and went on to positives xxx


----------



## kmurph83

So sorry Bethan, there is till time though. Well done onmyown for waiting, only 2 days to go til otd. My otd is also Wednesday but I have been POAS like an addict, every morning and night and still all BFN, I'll test officially on Wednesday but think it's looking unlikely for me.


----------



## Larniegh

Hey kmurph - 2 days to go yet before your OTD so fingers crossed for you! Do you have any more frosties? I know you got 9 eggs from your EC xx


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks Larneigh, I've got 2 frosties left so I'll have to decide if I do one at a time and give myself 2 chances or have them both put in.


----------



## pollita

Sorry to hear you're still getting BFNs, Bethan & kmurph. Thinking of you both and hoping it turns around soon!

Onmyown, well done to you for holding out to test - I don't know where you find the strength!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Where have bevvy & madameg been lately?!


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph - it's a tough call. I'm inclined to think (rather uneducatedly!) that if an embryo is going to implant it's going to implant. So going one at a time won't drop your chances just might increase the time - if you have to do it again which I still hope you wont! There are always risks with transfering 2 though I can understand that it would be nice to get them both put back at once so you dont need to wait for so long!!!


----------



## bevvy82

Hi guys,

So sorry that I havent been on lately...with one thing or another i havent had chance!

Kmurph & Bethan - sorry to hear you are both getting BFN's at the moment. big hugs and crossed fingers that you have late implanters. I've read quite a lot online that people dont get BFP's til 9/10dpt so neither of you are out!

Onmyown - good luck for when you test. Dont know how you have the willpower...i was a total POAS addict lol.

Larneigh - thats lovely of your dad to say he would help you out if needed! great to have parents like that.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, im trying to catch up but feel I've got no hope as this thread moves so quickly lol!!

AFM - I am due to have my 7 week scan with the clinic on friday but i had been getting some cramps on my right side so we decided to have a private scan done to see if everything was ok. I had the scan done on saturday (at 6w1d)- which showed all was fine and its confirmed that we are having twins! and we got to see two nice strong heartbeats. so now just gotta pray everything stays positive and goes well!! doctor has been on the ball and the midwife came to see me yesterday (which was a shock seeing as its so early). She did my booking in stuff and also got me referred to a consultant at the hospital and i have an appt with him already xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy omg hun congrats twins wow so happy for you xx


----------



## pollita

Huge congrats bevvy!!


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks guy! Still doesn't seem quite real! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Yaay Bevvy! Super happy for you lovely X


----------



## Larniegh

Amazing news Bevvy xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Brilliant news Bevvy, congratulations xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thank you beauts for your messages 😘 hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Caz2424

Omg Bevvy that's amazing news xxxxx
Massive congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## bevvy82

Caz- thanks honey! How are you getting on? Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Thanks I'm 26 weeks today ! 
I'm trying to enjoy it but really want to fast forward it instead xx

I'm so so pleased for you xxx


----------



## trina123

Huge congratulations  bevvy xxx


----------



## beckha

Congrats on twins bevvy!!


----------



## ld593

Congratulations Bevvy!!! Wow twins!!! That's amazing! X


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, wow twins how amazing Hun.. Double congratulations Hun!

Bethan and kmurph, I'm so sorry it's still bfn but please hang in there as it still is early!

Onmyown, good luck tomorrow... You're very strong not testing early!!

Pollita, one more sleep until treatment planning... Let us know how it's goes!

Fay, not long until you meet your babies.. Hope you're resting!

Larneigh, hope you're ok lovely... Though I haven't posted for a few days I've been thinking of you!

Hope you other ladies are ok! Can't read that far back!

AFM, so tomorrow is D-Day- eekk!! My sis (the one who knows) says I should put a pic on fridge saying 'hi from baby' just to break the ice but I'm not sure I may just hand over the scan pic... Let me know ladies if you come up with any ideas! Sickness was quite bad yesterday thought I was going to be sick at work and today I just feel yuck!!


----------



## pollita

Eek, exciting and nervous  If it were me I'd be tempted to just take the easy way out (I'd probably leave a letter for my sister and flee the country  ) but be there for her and see her reaction, answer any questions she has... "Wha...how....wh...uh...WHAT?!"

I say just tell her you have something to show/tell her and hand over the picture with a big smile 

I'm trying to decide whether to tell my brother and sister that I'm trying this cycle so that it's all out in the open, or to just not tell anyone at all until the day before EC when I ask my mum for a lift (not tell her before). 

Treatment planning tomorrow - VERY scared! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Will let you all know what the plan is.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, have you not told your mum yet? Can't remember how your bro was with you last time? If they were not supportive then I'd prob won't say much to them... Did your sis see your meds as you said you were going to leave them out! 

Mums coming over tomorrow so I can tell them together (as she's going to pretend not to know) but then I'm thinking shall I just tell her first thing in the morning? Do I mention IVF or say something less invasive?


----------



## pollita

My mum knew last time but I haven't yet told her that I'm thinking of doing it again. She knows that I can't egg-share again and she'll flip out to think I'm paying all that money so a large part of me thinks it's just less stressful to not say anything until I get to EC and need her to drive me there and back  

My sister hasn't said anything but she definitely saw all my IVF paperwork in the kitchen and all my empty menopur boxes in the recycling. I also noticed that she has since 'liked' the LWC Wales Face Book page. I had 'liked' their post about the Swansea open day, and when I went back to their page a few days later it said 'Pollitas sister also likes this page' which she hadn't before, so she's bound to have seen that and wondered what the heck I'm liking things on their page for. I also posted on Insta gram about going to the clinic so she's probably seen that. I'm not trying to keep it top secret but I'm also not outright telling her. Maybe she's on this board and watching me as I type 

Best of luck tomorrow, let us know how it goes! I think it's nice to do it when your mum is there, as if she finds out that she's the only one who doesn't know she may be a bit hurt and upset. I would be honest about IVF too, just so everything is out there and there's no awkward wondering on her part x


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita - good luck!!! Hope it all goes well!! 

Courtney - thank you. I had a follow up with my consultant today who told me there was nothing I could have done to change the outcome.  Even if I'd been in to say I felt off they couldnt have done anything to stop my waters going, so I feel a bit less guilty now. I'll be getting scans at least every 4 weeks so that's also reassuring. 

As for telling the family, you've been seriously brave to walk this path and yoy should be really proud of yourself and the mum you will be. Don't hide that, celebrate it!! 

Onmyown, Bethan and kmurph hope it's a triple bfp tomorrow.  

Bevvy! Double the excitement!!!  Whoop


----------



## pollita

Thanks Larniegh. 

I'm so glad that you got some answers/reassurance at your follow up. Hopefully you'll not be too worried throughout your next pregnancy that history will repeat itself (because I'm sure it won't!) x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney good luck for tomorrow hun let us know how you get on I'm sure she will be fine I'd defo do it when your mom is there so that she doesn't feel like she has been left out xx

Pollita good luck for tomorrow hun I bet your so excited can't wait to find out the details xx

Larniegh I'm glad you've had chance to speak to your consultant. Don't ever blame yourself these are things we have no control over. So glad you can have scans every 4 weeks so you've got that reassurance xx

Bethan Kmurph Onmyown hope you all get to see a bfp very soon xx

Afm I have just emailed to arrange my appointment to have embryoscope and I should find out Saturday or Monday my start dates. I am so excited I'm bouncing of the walls lol. Just want to get started now xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, can't believe your sis hasn't said anything to you- food that she has liked your ******** pages so that's a good sign! It's not like you're are lying as they know how much you want this baby you're just not mentioning it this IVF round! Does your mum not think her grandchild is not worth that money... Shame she won't offer to help with costs!

My sis thinks I should say I got pregnant by Cryos not IVF as then it shows I haven't kept a secret that long....I really don't know what to do!

Larneigh, I'm so glad the consultant put your mind at rest and that you'll have plenty of reassurance scans! Thanks Hun... Wish I could of told her from the start 

Loooy, thanks Hun... That's fantastic... Woop woop!! Not long now!


----------



## Larniegh

Courtney if you wish you'd told her from the start don't add in a lie. Just be honest. IVF isn't an easy process emotionally and I'm sure she will understand that you didn't want to add extra pressure and emotion to the whole thing. She's gonna be an auntie and that's what will matter in the end. 

Thank you to all of you for your kind words. You're all friends I never thought I'd need and am so grateful I have. Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, just a quicky from me..had growth scan today and twin 1 hasn't gained any weight so I'be been admitted and I'm being induced tonight / tomorrow morning 😳😳😳. Feeling very scared now xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay don't be scared hun you've done so well to get those little ones to where you have you've been through labour before so you know what's ahead just picture your two little miracles in you arms this time tomorrow 
Good luck with everything and don't forget to update once those beauties are here xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck Fay! You're in the best possible hands. Can't wait to hear when the little ones are here. You've been awesome to get them as far as you have. Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, omg Hun! Good luck you'll be in safe hands and you'll get to meet your beautiful babies... I will be thinking of you and keep us updated!

Larneigh, I agree I couldn't be without you lovely ladies!! Hope she doesn't freak out!


----------



## pollita

Fay, omg, good luck!!! You'll have your hands full soon enough (and your heart, too!)

Cortney, I still think you should be honest and tell her about IVF. When/if I announce to my bro and sis I'll just explain that I didn't want to tell anyone until I knew there was something to tell, that it's stressful enough without disappointing other people blah blah blah. She will understand!


----------



## beckha

Good luck fay! I was induced early with my daughter and had a lovely birth. 

I had to google what cryos is ladies! Haha. 

Been waiting exactly a month now!!


----------



## mle83

Hello everyone,

Fay good luck, your braver than me I took the easy option of having my twins via C-section. Looking forward to your next update.

Bevvy delighted to hear your having twins.

Cortney, hope it goes well telling your sister. I would just be honest with her and hopefully she will very excited/happy for you.

Hope the ladies testing soon all get their BFP's 

Pollita hope tomorrow goes well. I know its scary spending that amount of money but when it works and your holding your child in your arms you will think its the best money you have ever spent.

Larniegh I am glad the consultant was able to reassure you and that they will regularly scan you. It really wasn't your fault.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM I have ec tomorrow. It should have been Monday but the follicles weren't quite the size they wanted at the last scan so they delayed it. I am rather nervous as I am doing short protocol this time instead of long like my pervious cycles. They didn't want me to get OHSS again as I now have children to look after. Just hope everything will go ok xx


----------



## pollita

Good luck for tomorrow mle!! Have they said how many eggs they are anticipating based on follicles?


----------



## bevvy82

Evening everyone! 

Thank you so much for the messages from everyone. Means a lot to me! 3rd time lucky for me, just gotta pray the bubbas will continue to do well!! 

Mle- good luck for EC tomorrow hun. Hope you get lots of lovely eggies!

Fay- we've messaged but omg! I'm still so excited for you!! 

Cortney- good luck telling your sister, like everyone else says, just tell her the truth x

Larneigh - so pleased that you got answers to everything today and that they will keep a close eye on you next time. It's always reassuring! 

Loopy- how exciting that you'll knoelw your dates soon. Bet you can't wait!

Pollita- good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on 

Caz- can't believe you're 26 weeks already! That time has flown by!! 

Xxxx


----------



## mle83

Pollita at last scan they said I have 17 follicles on the right ovary and 8 on the left. Hopefully I get a good amount of eggs that are mature and fertilise well xx


----------



## pollita

Wow that's a bumper crop! Well done


----------



## mle83

Thanks I am hoping that most will have an egg in it, just worry about the quality as I have never had any embryos get to day 5 and just hope the change in protocols wont make things worse.

Wont be long until you have your treatment dates, very exciting.

Hope we both have good days tomorrow


----------



## loopy loo1017

Well I was all excited earlier but me and oh have just had an almighty row. He is constantly complaining about this girl who he works with and I lost it and said what's his obsession with her and told him how it bothered me the way he always spoke about her and noticed what she wore and stuff. 
Then he said fine I will quit my job and I asked why and i said he couldn't as we will be having treatment soon and asked if he even thought about it and he said no. Really hurt me as I'm the one who has got to go through it all and gone through so much already and he doesn't even think about it just feeling so low now and have no one to talk to so thought I'd post here. 
Sorry for the me post but I'm just so fed up didn't even have chance to tell him we find out dates soon and I was so excited to tell him xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy I'm so sorry!! Men really are a different breed and they don't understand what we go through physically.  Just keep it mind that in the heat of the moment we can all say things we dont mean. 

I'm my experience even with people are ttc naturally the men in the equation are woefully oblivious to the whole thing a lot of the time. That doesn't mean they don't want it, just that they don't think about the physical element of each cycle for the woman. 

I hope you've woken up feeling better and that he's apologised to you. Maybe this woman at work is genuinely really annoying and it gets in his head. There's a guy at work who makes my skin crawl and I've been known to talk about how at home. 

Keep your chin up and rant away if you need to xxx


----------



## Onmyown

Loopy loo  don't take it to heart, he probably has thought about it and it's scared him. Men are a lot better at hiding things! If he decides he doesn't want to stand by you then there are options, tell him it's your dream and if he doesn't respect that then he needs to man up because everyone deserves to be happy and this is what makes you happy. I think he's probably just realising and he's struggling with the entirety of it all. Try to sit down and talk to him properly about it. No arguing, just try and get him to open up, u might be surprised Hun. 
Bethan and kmurph.  I hope u get your bfps today
Fay  Good luck and I hope all goes well for you
To all you other ladies, I hope you're all staying positive and keeping well
Afm  I did 3 tests this morning...all bfps! Although one was very light, but I can't believe it! Not sure how I feel right now as its not really sunk in yet I don't think think but I'm going telling my mum later so I'm sure that will make it real for me! Haha ☺


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Larniegh and Onmyown  we still aren't speaking I don't want to speak atm as he spoke to me disgustingly last night he said he wants to go through it all but I don't think he realises how tough it's going to be on me . 

Anyway Onmyown congrats hun yay you must be so pleased  xx

Bethan and Kmurph hope you lovely ladies are ok xx

Have a good day everybody xxx


----------



## kmurph83

onmyown - congratulations, you must be thrilled.

Fay - good luck!

Cortney - good luck telling your sister. I would tell her everything I think, especially if you're planning on telling the baby in time how they were conceived.

Pollita - good luck with the meeting.

Mle - good luck for EC.

Afm - officially a BFN, devastated, going to ring the clinic after nine and see what to do next. I've still got my oestrogen patch on and took the progesterone pessaries this morning but I'm sure they will tell me to stop everything. Does anyone know how soon after stopping I should expect AF and is it going to be awful after all the drugs?


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - I'm sorry you're still not talking! Take some time for you today and I hope you sort it later. 

Onmyown - Congratulations! Exciting times ahead

Kmurph - I'm sorry hun   Do you have another 2 frosties?

Mle - let us know how it goes hun 

Pol - you're old hand at this but hope it's all good.


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - I hope you manage to sort things out. This is such a tough journey, only made harder when you don't go through it together as a couple. Big hugs x 

Fay - I know we have text already, but good luck today. I am so excited for you! I hope you get the birthing plan that you want x 

Bevvy - not long until your 7 week scan. Eeeeekkk x 

Onmyown - congratulations! That's amazing news  x 

Pollita - good luck for treatment planning today! I am super excited for you - let me know how it goes x 

Kmurph - sending huge hugs your way. My afs have normally been the same after a failed cycle. They tend to start a day or 2 after I stop the progesterone x 

Mle - woop! EC day for you! Good luck x 

Larneigh - how you doing waiting for your blood results? Hope you get them soon x 

AFM - 9DP5DT and it's still a BFN for me. Absolutely heartbroken x


----------



## Larniegh

Bethan I'm so sorry hun   What are your next steps??  I'm doing ok with the waiting at the moment. I did have a small moment yesterday when I saw a bridgend phone number flash on my phone but it was just the man saying my new car was ready to pick up! HA!  I'm going on holiday next weekend so I'm looking forward to that at the moment. The stress will start when I get back because it'll have been 4 weeks. Maybe I'll be lucky and get a call while I'm at the beach!


----------



## mle83

Just a quick one from me ladies as I am sat in recovery. They got 18 eggs so I am happy with that. Will catch up later when I am home xx


----------



## Larniegh

mle - hope you feel better soon hun  Great haul - fingers crossed for 9 fertilized eggs for you in the morning! Take it easy x


----------



## Cortneywils

Mle, well done Hun...hope for a great fertilisation rate, hope you're not too sore!

Pollita, good luck with treatment planning- let us know how you get on!

Onmyown, congratulations Hun!

Bethan, I'm so sorry Hun... Please look after yourself!

Fay, am thinking of you Hun.. Not long until babies are in your arms!

Kmurph, so sorry Hun...do you have Frosties? Hope AF doesn't take too long to come!

Loopy, I'm sorry you both had a row... Think you need to sit down and have a good chat! This women at work may bug him... Back along I was always talking about this guy at work as he was a creep and bully! Hope you get it sorted Hun!

Larneigh, it's horrible all the wait by the time you go on holiday and come back results may be in!

AFM, today is the day-arrrghhh! I will tell her the truth... Wish me luck!


----------



## kmurph83

Mle - great news, fingers crossed for good fertilisation.

Ok, need some advice from you all please. Just spoke to my clinic and they say they need to double check with dr but they think I can start again straight away, as in, stop the medication, let AF arrive and then on day 1 start medication again and transfer day 20. Only thing with that is that if AF started in a couple of days transfer would be due weekend I'm in Paris so do I a: sneakily keep taking medication for a few more days so AF comes middle of next week (hopefully) and therefore transfer week after Paris or b: let AF arrive and leave this cycle and start again with day 1 of next cycle? Next thing to consider is I have 2 Frosties and apparently FET is £1,300 each time plus prescription charges for medication so again so I a: have a double transfer, risking twins but hopefully better chance of BFP but then have no Frosties left and have to start new cycle (with egg sharing about £2,500) or b:do them one at a time, possible would only need 1 go anyway but if didn't work have two chances but would cost £2,600 and then still no guarantee that I wouldn't need whole new cycle. Wasn't expecting to be faced with so many decisions today!! Help xx


----------



## pollita

Mle, great result from ec! Hoping for a good fert rate for you tonight

Cortney, have you told her yet?! I'm so excited for you!

Bethan and kmurph, so sorry to hear you're still have negs. Big hugs!

Kmurph, have to say I'm surprised they are letting you go straight into another one - most clinics insist on at least a months break to let last cycles drugs out of your system. It can work, I know someone on this board who has done it (won't name her incase she doesn't want to put herself haha) but I'd be hesitant. 

Onmyown, congrats lovely!!

Fay, best of luck with induction!!!

Loopy, I'm sure it's just cold feet. Hope you are ok!

Afm about to leave for my appointment. I'm so annoyed at myself for not being better at eating well and exercising more, I've only lost 4lbs. Part of me says its so stupid to pay for a cycle without giving it my all, weight loss included. Gah, decisions. May ask to delay treatment for a few months to lose a bit more. 
Will update when I get home later


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quickie... I've told her she's so happy and congratulated me and said she'll have baby when I go back to work as she works lates! My baby isn't a secret! 

Will be back as got family here! So excited had to tell you ladies asap!


----------



## pollita

WAHAY, amazing news cortney!!! So happy for you


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney - Brilliant news, glad it's worked out for you.

Pollita - I think you're probably right about waiting a month, makes sense to get drugs out of my system and can enjoy holiday without worrying. Now just need to decide on one embryo or two...


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph if you're happy to have twins and have no physical reason not to then I say go for it! Have you looked at any other clinics to see if they could offer a cheaper service at all? Most places are happy to transfer your frosties and then do the FET? Just a thought xx 

Courtney - happy news hun! I knew she would be happy for you


----------



## pollita

Kmurph, if they were my embryos I think I'd be inclined to do them one at a time but to each their own!

I'm booked in, ladies. Long again, start DR in August, ec in September. Now off to the gym to work towards my weight loss in the meantime ☺


----------



## loopy loo1017

Omg pollita we will have similar dates I should start dr in August too xx

Cortney congrats on telling your sister so glad she is happy for you xx

Kmurph I'm so sorry it's a bfn I really hope you get things sorted to start again xx

Mle congrats on the eggs xx

Bethan I'm sorry on the bfn look after yourself xx

Onmyown congrats again xx

Larniegh hope your well hun xx

Fay thinking of you hun xx 

Afm I'm still not speaking to my oh I'm so stubborn at times but I felt like I did nothing to warrant him behaving the way he did. Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita exciting stuff!!! 

Loopey you sound so much like me sometimes!!  I never could back down. It's why I'm single :-/  I do hope you get sorted though because he shouldn't have spoken to you like that. How come your DR isn't until August if you're already matched? are they having to sync your cycles??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh tbh i have absolutely no idea what's going on all I was told was that i start buserelin on day 21 it's all so new to me. 
And it's because we won't be able to get everything sorted for my day 21 this month well it's beginning of July. So I will have to use my next period and my day 21 won't be until August xx
I've always been stubborn I will admit when I'm wrong but if I'm not wrong I won't back down lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh periods are such a faff!! Still gives you time to prepare


----------



## Bubbles12

So sorry for the BFN kmurph amd Bethan. Been there, its not nice... dont give up or lose hope. You will get that bundle.

Congrats onmyown... exciting!!!

Polita, glad you have dates ect... now go and kick ass at the gym! I have no motivation for the gym at all!

Fay, hope your scans have gone ok

Loopy, hope you make up soon.

Cortney, glad your sis is happy. Life is good eh!

Hey to everyone else.

AFM
Quite a stressful week. Decided not to do treatment and contacted the clinic, only for them to tell me its now or never due to my age... so we decided to carry on. Since, ive been battling with myself if im doing the right thing. I listed the pros and cons... the cons by far outweighed the pros and the reasons were quite substantial but when i think ive made the decision to stop, i instantly regret it and then im back to square one!
I know i will regret it, i know i will but at the same time, i it doesnt bother me not having another baby... i just know in 3 years, when the option is take  away, i will!
So hard.
Anyway, the clinic just emailed me to say the the couple they offered my profile out to have had to pull out all together so my profile has been offered out to another couple....
In all honesty, i dont mind this being as prolonged as possible... i get married in June and go on holiday, so i dont want to be anymore than 6 months pregnant for that.
Do you all think im bonkers?

X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope sorry your having a hard time trying to make a decision but if I was in your situation I'd just give it one more go just so you know you did everything that you could. Your OH may be panicking a little bit but can you also imagine how excited he would be to have find out you were pregnant again. 
Personally I think the cons always outweigh the pros when having children and I don't just mean through ivf. It's a big decision as you well know. Having children is going logical it's just something that we want but that's just my personal opinion. 
With ivf it is mainly financial worries isn't it which is a shame because getting pregnant should be so fun whereas that bit is taken out if it.
Atleast if you carry on then you will know you've tried that's what I'm doing I need to know I've done all I can to have a baby and to give my son a sibling 
I hope you start to relax a little bit and try to focus on the good points xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Meant to say having children isn't logical lol x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good morning ladies I hope you're all well. 

Wow sooooooo much has gone on, I've been incredibly busy with the starting up of my own business I've hardly had a chance to do anything. I don't even finish off a full cup of tea lately. But I can't complain, I've been reading through every so often. 

Bethan, kmurph I'm so sorry for the bfn's I can't imagine what that's like to go through it all and not get the happy result, have you got frosties ? Xxx

Pollita so incredibly happy you're going again !! You must not give up lovely, you're meant to be a mummy. Sometimes the road is harder and longer but it will happen. Xxxx

Fay wishing you all the happiness in the world lovely Xxxx

Loopy loo words can not describe the smile on my face seeing you're finally getting closer to your goal. It's been a long road and we started off together last year but our paths went a bit of a different route. But I'm incredibly happy you're finally starting treatment !! Xxxx

Mle huge congratulations on your egg count ! That's amazing the number. Hope you're resting lovely xxx

Courtney hope you're are doing well lovely, glad your scan went well, it's such an amazing a cute pic you have ! Xxx

Hope, hope you're well hun, I'm not sure on which is the best path for you to go down. Only you can decide that lovely. I've always lived by the motto when you look back on life make sure you go to the grave with no regrets. You can't rewind time, so make absolutely sure in your heart which ever choice you make you can live with it hun. Xxxx


Onmyown huge congratulations lovely !! So happy for you Xxxx

Larniegh I hope your results come back soon and its good news lovely. Xxxx

Madame g hope you're well lovely xxx


AFM, well not much has happened treatment wise. I'm awaiting af to arrive so I can call my clinic, bit of a weird one I have monitored my ovulation and I didn't ovulate the day I was meant to, now I don't know if I Ovulated a day early or a few days later, cause my stupid test broke so I missed a day, and I completely forgot to get one while out shopping and I missed about 3 days so I think I had my surge then cause that's seems right in my period being two days late or if I had my surge in those 3 days I missed then I should be due either today tomorrow or yesterday. :/ tbh there's no real need for me to monitor it as I'm not due to start treatment till July, but the last two months were spot on then this month my body throws a curve ball lol.
Maybe it's all the anticipation of starting I'm probably working myself up too much. But we are doing a natural FET, so thought I'd monitor how my wacky body works. Unfortunately can't say I'm excited like I was last time, I'm so scared in case A, it's a bfn, and B, we lose it again :/ I have decided that I won't be having a scan till I'm 12/14 weeks though. I'm not going through all that again.
So apart from that I've kept myself busy with the business, it's crazy how it's kicked off. I am so busy but being my own boss means I can take as much or as little time off as I need, so far I've not had a day off. But next weekend I am having off lol. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, I need to get back to work hopefully I will get back on again soon. Xxxxx


----------



## mle83

Morning all 

Flutterrshy so pleased your business is doing well. Its so hard to cycle again after a loss, keeping everything crossed that your FET works. I can understand where your coming from in not wanting a scan until later on. 

Kmurph and Bethan I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time, hope your both looking after yourselves.

Loopy sorry your having problems with your OH. I am very stubborn also and wont back down if I believe I am right. Hope you can work things out.

Onmyown massive congratulations 

Pollita exciting that you now have dates to start. Fingers crossed you have a cycle that is as good as your first. Well done on going to the gym, I wish I had your motivation!  

Hope I was in the same predicament. I knew I wanted more children but in an ideal world would have had a bigger age gap between them but due to my age had to try sooner rather than later. I didn't want to look back and regret not having more so am just going for it. Only you can decide what is right for you and I wish you loads of luck whatever you decide to do.

AFM had the call at 8.30am that out of my 9 eggs 7 were suitable for injecting and out of those 6 have fertilised. Hopefully they keep growing. I am hoping that I can have transfer on Saturday xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just a quick one as I'm taking the little one swimming but looks like I'm starting injections next week omg cannot believe it

Will be back later to do personals xx


----------



## Larniegh

Amazing mle  That's a wicked fertilisation rate. 

Loopy - Exciting times!!!!


----------



## pollita

mle, great numbers! Fingers crossed you have lots on day 5  

Loopy, great news!!

Argh, ladies, I think I miscalculated when my next AF is due - looks like I'll be doing stims while out in Cyprus! Not the end of the world, it'll be the first few days so I won't need a scan, just stressing over how to get the meds there (and needles!) I'l get there, I'm sure  Will send an email to my airline double checking what I need to take with me/if I can take a cooler bag etc. I've only got hand luggage as my camera gear can't go in the hold. Guess I won't be taking any clothes with me


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Pollita what a faff!!! Hope it gets sorted ok!!


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies! Babies are here!!!!!!! .....i didn't need to be induced, on Wednesday morning I got examined and I was already 3cm dilated and had massive show whilst being examined. Got taken straight over to labour ward and had waters broken. Contractions then can fast and furious. I had an amazing delivery with our girl, had epidural at 5cm then an hour later I was ready to push. Pushed her out in 20 mins then little boy decided to do a summersault so I got rushed to theatre and they delivered him breech. Very scary but I'd do it all again in a heartbeat and have to say I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it! They just pulled him out by the feet and I only had two stitches. Their both 4 lbs 11 1/2. We have named our girl Sienna and our boy Lincoln. Babies in scbu at the moment... I'm absolutely exhaustedxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy hi hun how are you? It's so good to hear from you  so pleased for you that you've got your own business that's brilliant   and happy to hear you should be starting fet soon xx

Pollita so long as you phone the airline I'm sure it will be fine  atleast you have got all your dates it's not long xx

Larniegh thanks hun have you phoned about your results yet? Xx

Mle83 I think we have sorted things now as we have found out our dates today congrats hun on the fertilisation rates you must be so happy. Transfer soon xx

Hope everyone else is well xx

Afm I'm going to collect all my medication in the morning starting to feel more real now. And if my calculations are right I shall be injecting next Saturday with baseline scan on 25th of July and then ec week commencing 8th August. I'm prob going to be pestering your heads about all different things so I apologise in advance xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay huge congratulations hunny 🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉
I bet your exhausted but you sound like you did fantastically you and babies will hopefully be home soon and you can start enjoying your new additions to the family xxxx


----------



## pollita

Huuuuuuuuuge congratulations fay!! Good weights on them both too! hope you're all doing well and get home soon xx


----------



## Curley

Massive congratulations Faye hope you can all get home soon as possible xx


----------



## djjim22

Fantastic news Fay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! Absolutely love their names.xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Yay!!!!

Congratulations Fay!!! I loved my labour too!!!

Awww... enjoy being a mummy.

X


----------



## ld593

Massive congratulations Fay!!!! Really happy for you!!!


----------



## kmurph83

Congratulations Faye, brilliant news and lovely names xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Woohoo Fay!!!! I'm so pleased for you and what good weights for twins. You epic mum!!! 

Loopy so so so excited. I've been working it all out in my mind and if the results take 6 weeks and no one pics me then I'll be starting my cycle on the 15th of November. So that's my latest possible dates. Hopefully the tests will be in when I get back from holiday (which will be 4 weeks) and then someone will like me and my eggs. 

Been wondering though, how do they get you and the recipient in sync?! Do we both go on the pill?


----------



## Caz2424

Fay massive massive congrats and beautiful names xxxx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, Hopefully you'll get matched quickly! Just a word of warning that if you're not matched you have to book a treatment planning appointment (which mine have been about a month away from the time I booked), then you start a cycle or two later. Last time my bloods were back late sept, my profile was offered starting early October, I wasn't matched so 12 weeks later (end of dec) they booked a treatment planning appointment for 4 weeks later (end of Jan) then I started on my March cycle because Feb/March egg collection schedules were already full. Just saying because I was so panicked and a little upset at the waiting and delay when I started, now I realise how long the whole process takes! Best advice I could give is have no expectations and don't focus on dates because there are so many variables.

I've never been synced because my first match didn't need syncing (don't think she had a natural cycle, but not sure) and the second time my eggs were going to the bank so nobody to match to! So it depends, although the pill would be one method of synching if necessary. Others can be prolonged suprecur/down reg or your AF can be brought on early by taking pills so you can start earlier


----------



## beckha

Well done Fay and congrats! So pleased for you xxx enjoy xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ugh. Really? :-(  I wish I could afford to pay for it. It's all taking too long and I really want to get underway. I miss my little man so much and I just want to fill my empty arms. Thank you for all the details though. I really appreciate it. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh all I know is that I start dr next week and then I have a baseline scan to see if my body is where it is meant to be if it is I can then start my menopur. So as far as I'm aware they aren't syncing our cycles I may ask them about that tomorrow 
I was told to expect a 6 month wait to be matched if not longer but I waited 8 weeks so it can happen anytime. My hospital don't allow treatment unless you are matched either
I'm still so new to all this that I'm still learning more and more everyday xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh try and stay positive it will happen soon I never thought I'd get to this point but I'm finally here. I started in August last year at birmingham womens and changed to coventry just before Christmas so at coventry it has taken 7 months to get to this point xx


----------



## pollita

Sorry lovely  It sucks while you're waiting (I had a complete meltdown on the boards around new year for the same reason!  ) but honestly, the time will fly. Even this time around and paying for it all myself, treatment planning took 2 weeks (which is quick!) but they were already fully booked for August ECs so I had to wait an extra cycle so that I had EC in September. So 3 months for a paid cycle with no matching, or around 6 months egg sharing if you're not matched. Of course, I'm hoping you'll be matched in no time and you can get started  

I find it helps to have something else to focus on during the wait. This time I'm using the 12 weeks before I have EC to exercise and lose weight. Others work on projects (or start businesses!) It just helps to have something else to focus on x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita i couldn't agree more I have qualified as a level 3 teaching assistant whilst waiting to be matched and do all the tests. I have also focused on getting the house all sorted and decorated you definitely need something to occupy your mind whilst waiting Larniegh 
Fingers crossed you won't have to wait long xx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm pleased it's going super quick for you hun   I can only hope I'm as lucky xx


----------



## Larniegh

Phone is being a right pest just seen all your other messages. Lol. 6 months just feels so long when all I can think is my Tathan should be here with me right now. Egg sharing is what I've been focused on to stop the pain of that and I don't know that I can replace that with something else :-(  probably just having a bad night. Thank you all for being here. Xx


----------



## pollita

It's awful, I know. It's not the same at all, but when my due date came around I was a mess and just kept kicking myself that I should be pregnant again and I wasn't. 

I find my classes at the gym really help because I have a set schedule of things to adhere to. It's times at this that I wish I wasn't self-employed and working from home everyday because it just means I'm on here all. day. long. haha. But the classes also relax me, especially yoga. 

You'll get there, and we will be here to help you along the way  x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I don't think you will ever be able to forget the pain of losing your little boy or that having another baby will help with that. You will have many bad nights hun but that is normal I don't know how you have coped after what you have been through you are a very strong lady and you will get another chance to be a mommy xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies...getting ready for my weekend in London so will try to check in!

Fay, a massive congratulations on your beautiful babies...so happy everything went ok! Babies are a lovely weigh! How are you?

Larneigh, it's so unfair he's not here with you...you are a very strong lady! Hope you get matched soon.

Loopy, wow you'll be starting in no time.

Pollita, that's pain stimming on holiday...hope it goes well!

Hope all you ladies ok

AFM, had a good chat with sis and told her about egg sharing and she's even thinking of doing it but her bmi is 35 which I think they like it to be 30 so she will try and lose some weight. She said to me it's better then getting involved with a man lol! She said she's going to buy the moses basket for me and she started looking at baby clothes.

Right better finish off packing...enjoy your weekend ladies x


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita the dates are the hardest aren't they?? I'm surrounded by pregnant people who weren't even trying. It feels so unfair. I try to be happy for them though, no one should be left to feel like this. 

Loopy I know the another baby won't take away the pain but it will fill my arms, which are empty and aching. I'll always be a mum and I'll always love my son. I want him to have brothers and sisters though. Good luck with getting your meds today, will they tell you when you start your jabs?

Courtney that's so cool about your sister!  You can be choice mum egg sharers together! Some clinics care more than others about weight, but it's a great incentive for her to shed a few lbs (if she wants to!) and I'm totally on board with not having men causing drama (or washing)!!


----------



## beckha

Larneigh I feel your pain. I'm really struggling with the waiting. I feel like I've been waiting for ever. All this started January 2015. 

I had to wait till I'd lost 5st. Then I had our fresh IVF and it all went wrong so no transfer, then I had to wait till February for NHS surgery that I needed before we could continue, then I had to wait 6 weeks before we could start FET. Then in April our embryo didn't thaw. 

I so badly want to get going now but I'm not letting it get me down as let's face it stressing about it doesn't make me feel better, doesn't make time quicker it just makes you feel worse. 

This month was my due date for my fresh IVF. I so badly wanted to be pregnant by then. Hey ho. Now I'll just be happy if I've started treatment by Christmas to be honest. Sending you a hug of solidarity. I know how you feel.

I've thrown myself into gym and exercise. Just trying to keep busy. I've got the possibility of no treatment still even if 3 months passes so try and think yourself lucky that your clinic do that. My clinic literally have no idea how long it could take. Could be 3 months or a year! (I mean this in a nice way btw) try and concentrate on the positives xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Beckha - I get your tone don't worry   I appreciate the hug, I think I need one day and my bestie isn't in work. A virtual one will do nicely. I'm sorry you've had a naff year too. You're right that stress doesn't help the time go faster, wish it did, I happen to be very good at stress.  

I really hope you get snapped up soon. You deserve it after the year you've had. It's a shame more clinics don't offer to do a frozen cycle. Given that you can donate without treatment to the egg bank and get some money in compensation for it. If only it was enough to fund a cycle eh?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh of course you love your son and always will that will never go away. Like I said your a strong lady and you've done so well so far. 
   
Where are you going on holiday? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Only up to Fishguard with my mum, niece and nephew. I love it up there though. And they do a killer bagel (or used to!) I dont feel terribly strong today, but I've gone to work, so that's a good thing. Just need to get to 3:30 now!  

Did someone on here have EC a couple of days ago?? I'm totally lost about who is where (I am genuinely rubbish!) If so I hope your fertilization rate was good.


----------



## beckha

I think a holiday will do you good. 

I'm at work today. Body pump tonight. I did spin yesterday morning for the first time. My butt hurts from the saddle. 

Been waiting a month now for a match. Last night I stupidly checked my journal to see how long it took last time I egg shared. 4 weeks! 

Happy July btw everyone. Hopefully it brings us all good news xxx


----------



## pollita

Morning ladies!

Larniegh, hope you're feeling a little better today. You can do it! The waiting is tough but it'll have a beautiful ending  hope you have a nice break in Fishguard!

Cortney, enjoy London! Tell your sister my bmi was 35 and CRGW happily accepted me 

Mle, hope you're feeling ok after ec. Not long to transfer!!! Excited for you

Fay, hope you and the babies are recovering well and can go home soon x

Beckha, enjoy body pump! I've been wanting to do a spin class but have been too intimidated so far as everyone says about the butt hahagood for you for going!!

I've missed loads, hope you're all ok xx

Afm I woke up to a barrage of texts and photos from the pregnant friend (or formerly pregnant, I should say) she had her baby yesterday. So want to feel happy for her but the pain is unreal. Haven't even replied yet - I'm such an awful friend!

I Zumba'd myself out yesterday so today is weights day at the gym. Just trying to keep busy and my mind off all things baby x


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita hunny that does not make you an awful friend and I doubt she thinks that you are if she understands what you've been through! I was the last one due of a group of us here at work and it's been horrendous knowing that in the end Tathan arrived first but that everyone else now at home with their babies. I spent the day crying in the bathroom when the first one was born. It's not wrong to feel how you do xx There is a woman in work who is pregnant by accident for the 2nd time. She's having a little boy in November and planning to use one of the names I had considered which is making me angry and sad all at once. I can't even bring myself to be happy for her. I dont think that makes me a bad person, just a hurting one.   

Beckha - fingers crossed it won't be too much longer for you now!!! Well done on the Spin class, I've watched it before at the gym and it makes me tired just to see it!!! 

I've thought about going to Zumba but the local classes are just at awkward times as I have horses to look after. So it becomes hard work! 

In other news I had my legs waxed for the first time yesterday! Flippin heck I must be


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh a holiday is a holiday I'm sure you will have a fab time with your family xx

Beckha hope you hear some news soon I wish I had your energy to do all that exercising xx

Pollita I used to love zumba but the times are too awkward for me to do it now  xx

Cortney I'm so glad your sister is happy for you enjoy your trip hun xx

To everyone else I've missed hope your well xx

Afm I went to pick my medication up today there's not as much as I thought lol but I was a bit annoyed as they were saying I had to pay for my actual prescription (I had no idea what she was on about) but I felt like my clinic should have informed me of this. Find out tomorrow if I will be starting next Saturday feeling a tad apprehensive xxx
Pol


----------



## pollita

Loopy, you had to pay?! That's crazy! I didn't think any clinic's charged for drugs or prescriptions if you're egg-sharing  Hope you get to start soon, it'll all go well  

Larniegh, I can't begin to imagine what it must be like for you, sending big hugs! 

I've messaged my friend with congratulations. Feeling ok, sad but not as bad as I thought. Haven't made it to the gym unfortunately as I've been swamped with work all day  

Hope everyone's doing well, have a lovely weekend ladies! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I didn't have to pay for the drugs but they said they charge for the prescription itself I have no idea what she was going on about tbh lol. I don't pay for prescriptions as I have an exemption card such a nightmare xx
I think it's just getting over the initial birth and making the first move it's always hard when people get pregnant and have babies especially when some aren't even planned. It always takes me a while to get my head around it before I can accept it xx


----------



## mle83

Loopy that is so odd that you have to pay out for the prescription, you would think it would be free. Such a pain for you.

Larniegh you are such a strong lady, I hope you can enjoy your holiday and spending time with your family. Its so hard after you have lost your baby to be happy for others when your hurting so much for your own loss. I hope your not waiting too long to start treatment.

Beckha I hope you get matched soon.

Pollita its a shame that you will have to stimm whilst abroad. Hopefully you will figure out how to make it all work. You are not an awful friend at all.  Unless you have been through it no one can understand how much it hurts to lose something you wanted so much. I was in a similar situation after my mmc and my best friend of 15 years was due around the same time I was. Unfortunately we are no longer friends which is a real shame. I hope you can remain good friends,

AFM had the call this morning and all 6 embryos are doing well. They didn't tell me grades but said they were all excellent. They will call me again tomorrow to arrange when transfer will be. I really hope they will do it tomorrow as I wasn't expecting ec to be delayed and only had childcare arranged for this week xx


----------



## Curley

Loopy I had to pay for all my drugs privately nearly £500 but didn't realise clinics give them for free. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 
Well done on exercise pollita, sorry u have to start your drugs abroad. 
Mle hope they are ready today good luck.
Larniegh glad you have a supportive family
Becka hope your nearly at the end of your wait.
Huge congrats if I haven't said Faye 
Courtney hope your doing well.
Sorry anyone I missed staying in caravan until my new house is empty so limited to scroll back xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Curley when you eggshare you get them for free well I get a standard package free if I need anymore I have to buy them myself xx


----------



## beckha

I get all my drugs for free at my clinic. Even if I need extra. 


Oooh enjoy your holiday leni xx


----------



## bethannora

Mle - fab news they're all doing so well! Hope you can have et when the dates work best for you X 

Leni - woohoo! It's all go for you! Good luck, and have a fab holiday X 

Hi to everyone else! I have been reading and keeping up with you all, just haven't felt up to posting. I'm 12dp5dt today, otd is tomorrow, and it's still a bfn. We're absolutely heartbroken. I just feel I lose a little bit of myself every time it doesn't work. It's absolutely exhausting. People around us just don't understand how hard it is, and expect us to simply pick ourselves back up straightaway. They just can't seem to understand that it isn't just that it hasn't worked again - instead it's that we are staring into our future & we are petrified we won't ever be mothers. I'm honestly so scared. I know you ladies know how I feel X


----------



## Curley

Unfortunately loopy at my clinic you pay for your drugs on an egg share, it's not included at every clinic xx


----------



## pollita

Curley said:


> Unfortunately loopy at my clinic you pay for your drugs on an egg share, it's not included at every clinic xx


I had no idea! I'm so shocked!

Bethan lovely, I'm heartbroken for you xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Bethan hunny I'm so sorry :-( it's a horrid feeling. Do you have thoughts about what your next steps will be?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan hun I am so sorry look after yourself xx

Curley that's quite bad having to pay for your meds if you are egg sharing I should feel quite lucky then getting a standard package xx

Leni thanks hun  I'm so excited to start now although a bit nervous...wow can't believe you are going California I am so jealous I'd love to go there have fun xx

Larniegh hope your well hun xx

Beckha that's good that you get all your drugs free it's mad how clinics vary really xx

Hope everyone else is well. Afm I am defo starting on Saturday next week and baseline scan is the 25th July. Xx


----------



## beckha

Bethan I'm so sorry.

It seems every clinic is different in regards to what you have to pay for egg sharing. I've come across ones you've got to pay for drugs, ones you have to pay £500 for blood tests. My clinic it was just AMH for £95 an then **** fee for treatment so not too bad!


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I'm so sorry Hun... It's so cruel! Make sure you treat yourself this weekend sending you a  

Pollita, thanks Hun I've passed it on to her and she's pleased... We'll chat to her when back from London! Please don't feel bad as you've been through a lot and I'm sure if your friend knew she'd understand!

Fay, how are you and babies?

Curley, how you doing? When's your 12 week scan?

Mle, amazing news on your embies... I'm sure you'll have plenty for frosties!

Leni, wow I'm so jealous about your holiday! I booked a holiday 2 years ago to stay in New York then tour down the west coast of America and then fly down to Florida but virgin holidays cancelled on us as not a lot of people were going so we went to Mexico and Florida instead... Enjoy your holiday and so glad it was all good timing for you!

Larneigh, hope you're ok Hun!

Loopy, not long until you start!

Beckha, hope you're not waiting too long for a match!

Sorry if I've missed anyone's post.. Can't read that far back!

AFM, what a busy day in London so glad to chill at hotel! I'm not sure I can wait 13 days for 12 wk scan I'm debating wether to have a private scan when I get home.. In just a worrier! I've been reading about the harmony tests that you can have a 12 weeks and tells you babies gender... Interesting!


----------



## Curley

Cortney not until Friday seems ages away and am a worrier to if it makes you feel better I will be just over 12 weeks at scan, shame you don't get it on the day you turn 12 weeks lol. I keep panicking wish I had a Doppler at home just want to see what's going on in there xx


----------



## Larniegh

I bought a doppler from Amazon for £10 ish I think. Loved it. Well worth investing.  Plenty of people say they could hear from 12 weeks though officially it's from 14. But worth getting one anyway x


----------



## mle83

Bethan I am so sorry, its really nor fair :-(

Cortney my clinic also accepts egg sharers with a BMI of up to 35. Good job as well as I am a lot bigger this time around than when I first applied. If having a scan sooner rather than waiting will reassure you then i would get one done. Its horrible worrying all the time.

Leni what an amazing holiday that will be. I am very jealous 

Fay I forgot to say massive congratulations! I hope your getting as much rest as you can between feeds.

I really am shocked at how different clinics charge differently when egg sharing. All I paid was the HFEA fee, all tests and meds even if Irequired more were free. As I am single I had to pay to have donor sperm and that was £750 on previous cycles but this time was only £500 as it was sibling sperm. When you use their sperm bank (which I did) ICSI was performed free of charge.

I had the call this morning to say that all 6 are still doing well but they didn't want to do transfer today despite my pleading. The embryologist said that as they are all the same and are excellent quality they cant determine the best ones to put back so I am now booked in for Monday. Just hope they don't suddenly stop growing. Had a hard job finding suitable childcare arrangements but finally managed it xx


----------



## Larniegh

Morning ladies 

Good luck today Mle. When are you in for transfer?? 

Everyone else have a good week xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Good morning everyone,

Sorry I went AWOL. I just haven't had much time free lately with one thing or another. I will try and catch up and do personals later but hope you are all ok x

Quick update from me: had my 7 week scan on Friday and confirmed that we are still having twins! Bit bittersweet at the moment as twin A is growing perfectly (bang on size , measuring 7w0d and HR of 13. Twin B not doing so good. Measuring 6w4d and HR slow at 113. The gestational sac is small too so the nurse said 'being pessimistic, twin b might not survive' and then proceeded to tell me how i might miscarry it bit that it wouldn't disturb twin a. She also mentioned that I had a small bleed in my uterus but isn't worried about that as it's very small. So I'm a bit in limbo now and worried about twin B. I'm seeing my gp this morning for more meds and I'm gonna ask her to refer me to epu for a scan so we can see if there has been any change xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry    Defo try and get into the EPU. If your doctor is a muppet you can often just call direct to the EPU to get in and see them and they'll get a consultant involved if the bleed is anything to worry about.   everything goes ok for you.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy I'm so sorry about all the uncertainty I have everything crossed that twin b has enough to keep going big   xxx

Mle good luck for transfer xxx

Hi to everyone else just a quick as I'm off to see my nan  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Mle, good luck today Hun! Can I ask what clinic you are with?

Bevvy, oh no hope baby b hangs in there, must be such a worry for you! Hope gp sends you to epu if not definitely ring epu up and explain the situation... Sending you a  

Curley, I'm considering a Doppler but it might make it worse! Good luck for fri Hun! My 12 week scan is on the day I turn 12 weeks and can't wait!

Larneigh, I have looked on Amazon for dopplers but would 10 weeks be too early?

Hope you're all well... Just on my way home can't wait to get in my own bed... I haven't slept much last 3 nights as mother snores like a trooper so next time she's having her own room lol!


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Courtney - I think it can vary depending on where baby is and where your placenta is. I know people who have had really clear sound from about 12 weeks. I have the pink and white angelsounds one and people have said that they had sound at 10 weeks in the reviews. I think the key is to not panic at this stage if you dont hear anything. So if it's likely to stress you out maybe wait a couple of weeks! I loved having it and have to say, looking back after everything that happened, it gave me time listening into my little man which is something that I now can't replace. You've only 11 days to go now till your 12 week scan


----------



## beckha

Cortney I heard my daughter at 9 weeks exactly on an angel sounds Doppler from Amazon. Everyone is different though. I stopped using it once I felt movement at 15 weeks. 

I've just emailed my clinic to ask about endo scratch. Anyone egg sharing had it? I'm not sure I'll be able to as you have to have it cycle before you do IVF.


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Beckha - I have no idea as I'm only just starting out, but is there any reason you think you might need one?


----------



## beckha

Ive just seen the news today that it doubles live birth rates both for natural and IVF pregnancies so worth a try for like £200 I guess.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/03/simple-womb-scratch-can-double-chance-of-giving-birth-study-find/


----------



## pollita

I've not had it but I know others have. My nurse actually said she doesn't agree/advise them, and Liverpool hospital have (apparently) done a study which shows that they don't help. 

But nobody has said that they harm chances either!


----------



## loopy loo1017

My hospital said that to go for the embryoscope would give us better chances than the scratch. I'm not having it as my son had no trouble implanting and I've not been pregnant any other time since so will see how I go without it. 
I have been advised that it can give a 5%-10% better chance of success but I think it all just depends on your body and the embryo itself. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Right girls i start long protocol on 9th July and I'm booked in for my baseline scan on the 25th of July. I have all my drugs ready lol is there any questions that I need to ask I feel like there is but I can't remember what? Thanks sorry to be a pain xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## pollita

Good luck loopy! I can't think of anything to ask. I think from here on its pretty well guided with scans etc


----------



## KDJay

Yes my dp had the scratch on our successful cycle, for such a small amount of money def worth a shot plus when he did it he noticed she had an infection which was then treated before et xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita  countdown until firat injections I'm really nervous because I've not had to inject myself before but hopefully once the first one is out the way I should be ok atleast I will know what to expect xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kdjay how is baby coming along hope your well xx


----------



## Caz2424

I had the scratch too, on this successful cycle. 
It was either that and / or the steroids that worked for me as I'd have 3 failed cycles previously, these were the only things changed 😃

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz hope your well how's baby? Xx


----------



## mle83

Hi all,

Caz and KdJay how are the pregnancies going? 

Loopy how exciting you have your dates. I was really worried about the injections but honestly they are very easy to do.

Pollita how are you, still going to the gym? 

Beckha I had the scratch on both my cycles and got pregnant on both and have had it again this time. Its optional at my clinic and they charge £100 for it. They also offer the embryo glue and I have had that on all cycles also.

Cortney I am with Herts & Essex fertility centre. Not long until your scan 

Sorry if I have missed anyone and hope your well

AFM I am now PUPO. Its been a long day. The clinic never rang me in the morning so I phoned them to check that all was still ok. Was told I am now down to 4 embryos and she said that I was down to have 1 put bk. I told her I was happy to have 2 and had said this on previous occasions, she said they would check them later and discuss it with me. Get to the clinic and after waiting 45 minutes past my appointment they bring me in to tell me they are putting 1 bk. Nobody had discussed anything with me. I argued I wanted 2 bk and in the end they reluctantly agreed and sent me bk to my room as they had to get another one out and prepare it. Another 45 minutes later I then have 2 transferred. OTD is the 13th but I will confess will start testing daily from tomorrow   x


----------



## beckha

Think we definitely be getting it done then I think.

If anyone is interested I'll be on BBC2 at 10.30am tomorrow talking about IVF on the Victoria Derbyshire show (for the second time I did it last year too!).


----------



## beckha

Congrats on being pupo mle. Good luck xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quickie ladies anyone know off any clinics that does if your not matched in 12 weeks they carry on with treatment and freeze half the eggs... Sis wants to do egg sharing and thinking that Wales is a bit too far to travel with her job but on the other hand she wants to go there as I've told her how fab they are!


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy happy news  you'll be ace at the injections I've no doubt

Mle glad you've had your transfer and you've got your 2 embies on board. Fingers crossed for your bfps. 

Everyone else hope you're OK xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha I shall record it and have a look tomorrow afternoon  xx

Mle congrats on being pupo  Thanks hun I think it's because it's the unknown lol xx

Cortney I have no idea hun I only know birmingham womens and coventry hospital I don't know any other clinics lol xx

Larniegh thanks hun  how are you any news on your bloods? How long as it been? Xx


----------



## kmurph83

Really quick one, Cortney I went with Manchester Fertility, they will start your treatment after 8 weeks if you haven't been matched and freeze half of your eggs. Xx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks ladies for asking, 31 weeks today  had a little visit to labour ward today after small amount of spotting but all seems well. Hope u are all well, I do lurk but find it hard to follow 

Cortney - my clinic don't do that but I was matched within 24 hours and most at my clinic are matched ultra fast xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oh my gosh 31 weeks that has flew by not long until you meet your little girl  xx


----------



## Larniegh

Gosh that's a quick match Kd!!! Where did you go again


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, wow that was amazingly fast.. What clinic were you with? Wow 31 weeks already that's so fast!

Kmurph, that's really good... Think Manchester will be a bit too far to travel- shame! Hope you're well!

Beckha, wow that's so amazing I've bloody missed it but will catch up on iplayer!

Mle, yay on being pupo... Congrats!

Loopy, wow can't believe you're starting real soon!

AFM, sister has an appt with CRGW on Monday but they said it costs £150 for consultation- but I didn't pay that- strange!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - did she explain it was an appointment for egg sharing? The £150 consultant cost is waivered for us egg sharers x


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL from this thread. I was getting a bit stressed with AF not coming and felt like I was repeating myself every time I posted, sorry. But I'm back now  I will need to go back and update myself with how everyone is doing. 

Courtney - How are you getting on? x

Beckha - thats awesome, how did it go? x

mle - congrats on being pupo and staying strong to get them to put 2 back x

Loopy - how are you doing, I was a bit hesitant the first time I did an injection but it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought and found them easy after that x

KDJay - wow 31 weeks, thats awesome  not too long to go now x

Bethann - how are you getting on? Hope you are well x

Larniegh, Pollita & Leni - how are you lovelies doing? Cant read far back to see any updates on where your at sorry x

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope you're all well xxx

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday, over a week after they thought it would come. Had to go for a scan last week to see if anything was stopping it, which there wasn't and lining was really thick, said it would be here by Monday and sure enough, as soon as I woke up it came. Booked in for a scan tomorrow at 1.45 and should hopefully get new treatment plan. Still on nasal spray so I'm sure it will all happen quite quickly now  xx


----------



## Larniegh

Courtney defo get her to call and make sure they're aware that she wants to eggshare because the appointment was free when I went a month ago (except the £80 AMH test). 

Leni -What I'd give for longer legs!!!  I'm hoping that there's a shortage of short brunettes with brown eyes when my results come back..... Yeah right!  

Beckha I'll try and catch it later on iplayer too  

Kez - I swear periods are some kind of cosmic joke (I say this with horrid stomach cramps myself!) but I'm pleased AF has finally graced you with her prescence. Hope your new plan comes together soon. 

AFM - 2 weeks of waiting for my results gone and I'm the proud owner of a new (second hand) car. I'm away from Saturday for the week so when I get back I'll have been waiting 4 weeks for my results and I'm going to chase up crgw.


----------



## kez26

Wow what results are you waiting for? it's crazy how different clinics do things differently, I'm sure I was only waiting a week tops for most of my results. I couldn't believe how quick they got my boyfriends sperm results (the same day, while we were in the clinic)

Faye - I just read that you have had babies... congrats  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Kez, it's the chromosome tests that take forever to come back. A few people on here have had them back witin 3-4 weeks and some have taken the full 6. I think it's just pot luck on that one!!! You're right though, it is strange how different clinics have different timescales.


----------



## kez26

Awwww now you mention it Larniegh there was one that took longer. Cant remember how long now though. Hope it comes back soon xx


----------



## beckha

Hey guys you can watch it here.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750270299241795584
It took 6 weeks for my genetics/karotyping to come back. I didn't have to redo it this time as obviously genetics don't change.


----------



## kez26

Awww just watched Beckha, thats awesome  Didn't realise they cut all funding, thought it was different in every area and can't believe everyone in scotland gets 2 free cycles regardless... thats ridiculous when you think about it. I was eligible because my partner has children from a previous relationship and thought that was harsh x


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Mle congratulations xxx I had similar arguments about transferring 2 x 

Cortney I was with the lister so is Kdjay, she's right about matching, 
My matching time 1st cycle 24 hours, 2nd 6 weeks, 3rd 5 weeks, 4th 7 weeks ( but had a match fall through) 
5th 4 weeks. So I've found matching pretty quick, also you only pay HFEA fee, everything else is covered. ( bar extras like scratch and freezing, donor sperm etc ) 
I can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks that sooooooo exciting !!!

Kdjay glad all is ok after worrying spotting xxx

Bethan   

Beckha just watched, it's great ! 

Larneigh hope the results hurry up xx

Kez glad things are moving finally x

Loopy I was terrified of the injections but they were fine, you will do great ! 

Leni and kmurph hope you are both well x 

Pregnancy going ok thank you, I have a lazy baby who worries me with lack of movements and just when I'm about to get it checked wakes up ! Lol.


----------



## kez26

ooohhh Caz that would really stress me out   glad pregnancy going ok  x


----------



## Larniegh

Just a quick Happy Hump Day everyone   And to the Welshies good luck with the footie tonight. I'm actually English but well proud of your team for not behaving like the sissies that England did! 

Have a great day ladies


----------



## kez26

Afternoon lovelies  

Just thought I would update you all on my scan today. It went well and I start stims TONIGHT, can't believe it I don't feel prepared even though I started before lol  

I'm rather proud as well Larniegh, defo beats our crappy english team loool


----------



## Larniegh

Exciting times ahead Kez


----------



## KDJay

I was at the lister like caz said x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys

Gosh it's gone a bit quiet on here think we're all just waiting for things to start moving again  
Hope everyone is ok xx

Afm I start injecting Saturday morning can't believe it one more morning to go. Haven't even give it much thought as I've been so busy this week. Xxx


----------



## pollita

I think there are so many of us in limbo right now!

Loopy, great news, good luck with them  

Hope everyone's well! I've been a bit run down this week (plus busy finishing up some work!) so haven't done much.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez how did the injecting go?? Xx

Pollita I know the feeling I just need a break from everything xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy that's been so quick!!! I'm off on holiday on Saturday morning and fingers crossed by the time I get back all will sorted with my results and I'll just be waiting for a match.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I know it's flew by. Hope you  have a fab holiday xx 
I'm just looking for a new car or what price I will be paying because if treatment works i defo need a newer car xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well I'm struggling with my new one! Just can't get the hang of where the boot is which is ridiculous given its the same length as the old one!!!!!  So hope you do better than me


----------



## loopy loo1017

What car is it? Lol I'm the same with new cars takes a while to get used to it xx


----------



## Larniegh

I got the scenic. I can't see most of the bonnet but that's fine. I can see the back of the car yet have no concept where it is!!!  I'm usually ok with new cars but this one has thrown me. I blame the lack of a proper handbrake!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha scenic are quite big though...I've always drive fiestas so they are pretty small really and yet I want a 4x4 lol my oh said he won't let me lose in one xx


----------



## Larniegh

They're so much easier to drive though!!!  the visibility is amazing. I'll be sad to see my Rav go tomorrow to be honest. It's just too small for me which is a shame. I feel terrible disloyal to the poor car. Lol. 

Finally Friday. Just 5 hours of work, a trip to the dentist and then I'm officially done for the week. Roll on tomorrow morning so I can go away. 

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## kez26

morning ladies xx

Loopy - injections hurt more than I remember, but they aren't too bad thanx (think I'm a bit of a whimp lol). I'm sure you will be fine with them, what have they started you on? I'm lucky I started with nasal spray so a few less injections xx

Larniegh - hope you have a lovely holiday x

pollita - hope you feel better soon xx

AFM - trying to drink loads of water and eat protein, even tried eating boiled eggs yesterday and nope they were rank   Scan Monday to see how the follies are doing. Fingers crossed I have a good amount


----------



## beckha

Sorry guys I've just not much to contribute at the moment and not even sure if I'll be matched in the next couple of months.


----------



## kez26

Awww Beckha, really hope they contact you soon with a match xx Must be so frustrating


----------



## Larniegh

Oh bless you Kez. Peas are high in protein I believe, it's one people miss a lot. So chicken and Peas doe dinner is a good shout. Xx


----------



## kez26

Ohhhh yesss... I do eat a lot of peas actually, but more black eye peas and gungo peas and not everyday... Think I will try to eat more of them  thaxxx


----------



## beckha

After posting that I got an email from my clinic. My old recipient has booked an appointment for next Thursday for follow up and then we will be treatment planning!! Eeep!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha congrats hun yay xx

Kez I'm starting buserelin injections tomorrow I don't mind too much as I'm not sure I would have liked the nasal spray just can't believe it's finally here xx

Larniegh not long now until holiday time xx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Yah!!! Happy news Beckha! That's so lovely that it's the same recipient! 

Loopy good luck for your start tomorrow.  You injecting yourself or is the Oh helping


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I will be doing it I can't say I want to let oh loose with a needle haha xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well good luck sweetie!!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies hope you're all well  

Beckha, that's fantastic....bet you're over the moon, won't be long until you're starting!

Loopy, wow can't believe tomorrow is finally the day you start your jabs....good luck!

Curley, been thinking of you hope your scan went well!

Kez, yay on starting again...hope your scan goes well!

Kd, hope you and dp are well! Hope babies ok.

Caz, oh dear baby is keeping you on your toes.

Pollita, hope your well!

Larneigh, enjoy your holidays and hope your results are waiting for you when you get back

AFM, I'll be coming off my meds in a week or so but scared and haven't had much help from the clinic, I've asked twice and just get told to reduce it for a few days once I'm 12 weeks...how much by? I'm on 4 elleste (oestrogen) and 2 cyclogest a day, not sure how to wean off them do I half the amount?

Also my sister has made an appointment at create in bristol to egg share and when she asked if she has to wait to be matched they said no they do it straight away, which is fantastic. She has to go for a scan and consultation and has to pay £200 for scan on 30th July then go back for bloods which she'll pay £200 for, then I guess wait for results and see what happens I guess we'll know more at appt.


----------



## pollita

Cortney, how exciting that your sister is getting on board! Is this the one who didn't know? You'll have a houseful before long  Good luck to her!

As for weaning yourself off, it's so easy to worry but please don't. Your body builds up a good reserve of progesterone, and a lot of clinics actually wean people off/get them to stop taking them at 7 weeks rather than 12 so you'll be fine. Drop them to half for a few days, then every other day for a few days, and then stop - that's what most clinics suggest. 

Larniegh, enjoy your holiday!

Quick one from me, super busy with work atm. Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney thanks hun...wow congrats to your sister sounds exciting. I can't help with the weaning off the meds lol xx

Pollita makes sure you don't work yourself too hard xx


----------



## Curley

Beckha great news u won't be waiting long. 
Loopy good luck with jabs u be fine.
Lexi good luck with scan
Larneigh have a fab holiday.
Pollita hope your ok.
Cortney how you getting on? 
Had my 12 week scan today 12 weeks 3 days was lovely to see on screen. Told our daughter today she is supper excited her only quick worry was that babies are cute so she was worried we would love it more than her which was quickly sorted that we wouldn't love her. Then she kept talking to the baby and is super excited to tell her friends xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, thank you, yep it's the sis that didn't know.

Curley, that's fantastic...what a lovely pic.

Larneigh, have a lovely holiday.

Loopy, happy jabbing today!

Just a quickie as getting ready for work.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Curley congrats hun that scan pic is lovely xx

Afm I have just done my first injection it was hard to get myself to do it but when I did I thought what am I fussing about lol it was easy stung a little bit but nothing too bad. Have a great weekend girls xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

Wanted to swing by to say hello  hopelessly out of your but I've tried to read and catch up:

Curley, Cortney, Bevvy, KD, Caz, I can't believe how quickly time is flying by! Hope you are all loving it and feeling well xx

Fay massive congratulations hunny!!!!! So so happy for you, hope you are all doing well, are they home yet? Xxx

Pollita fab to see you have a cycle all of your own coming up, sending you a truck load of sticky dust xxx

Loopy finally you've started! That has been a long time coming - it'll absolutely fly by now that you are jabbing xx

Leni when is your FET coming up? Xx

Bethan..... Huge, cuddly, enormous bear hugs xxxxxxxxxxx so beyond unfair for you. I also share that crippling fear and some days it has really consumed me. Sending loads of love xxxxxxxxxx

Beckha brilliant that you have been matched to your original recipient, now to get the ball rolling xxx

Larneigh I hope those results turn up soon xx

Afm I've had a poo month and went into hiding. I've got another early 5 week miscarriage under my belt (pretty certain egg sharing is out the window for me now as a result), which was a surprise natural conception. So DH clearly has swimmers coming through again....but they still won't stick. So either they're duds, I'm a dud, or we are duds when put together. Or my immune system things that an embryo is from the planet zog and turns into a darlek when it spots one. DH has an SA in a couple of weeks and then a consultation at the nhs clinic on the 4th, but I have a feeling that we shouldn't really have been referred there to get the help we need and should have been sent to the recurrent miscarriage unit instead. Oh well, hopefully those appointments will come around soon and then we'll find the right path. 

Lots of love all xxxxxxxx


----------



## kez26

morning lovelies

Beckha - amazing news, so happy for you  

MadameG - Awwww, I'm so sorry  hope you are ok and fingers crossed your appointments go well xxx

Curley - congrats hun, love your pic.. your daughter sounds super cute bless her xx

Loopy - good luck with your injections  the nasal spray does taste rather disgusting loool xx

Courtney - thats a bit annoying the clinic not giving much info to help you  how lovely your sister is going to go through it now. You will be able to give her loads of help and advise xx

larneigh, pollita and anyone else I've missed, I hope you are all well xxx

AFM - My nephew was born thursday night and went to see him yesterday, hes toooo cute and tiny bless him. Just can't wait to hold my own 1 day. 3 injections down and last nights didn't hurt at all  can't believe I'm starting to feel things going on down there already, unless I'm just hoping too much and imagining it lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame it's so good to hear from you I'm really sorry for what you have been through. Really hope your appointments come round quickly and you can get some answers xx

Kez thanks hun I think I should be ok doing them wasn't as bad as what I thought. Congrats on your nephew exciting  glad your injections are going well (as injections can go) lol xx


----------



## beckha

Sorry been quiet ladies. Busy few days. 

I will try and catch up on personals now.

Starting to feel really anxious again. After 2 fails just hope it all works out really?


----------



## Larniegh

Focus on the fact that it's worked before and be positive.  I'm sure this will be your cycle xxx


----------



## Northern

Hello egg share ladies  

Sorry for barging into your thread, I hope you don't mind.  I'm just trying to formulate my next plan after a failed FET.  I didn't really know egg sharing existed when we started our ivf journey or we probably would have looked at it before now.  I just have a few questions if anyone is able to help? 

1. Do previous ivf failures exclude you from being an egg sharer?  I've found one clinic which states this on the website, but others don't mention it.  Basically we have no known egg problems but have now had 2 failed fresh cycles and a failed FET - no answers really but it looks like more of a sperm factor. 
2. Is there a limit on the number of egg share cycles you can do if neither you or the recipient get pregnant? 
3. Any recommendations of clinics?  We would need ICSI as an additional treatment as dp's sperm is through tesa extraction.  I know some include this as standard and at some places it's additional cost, so it's a factor for us.  I live in the north-west and don't have a clinic anywhere near us so no obvious choice, I'm lucky enough to have a certain amount of free rail travel though so am willing to travel quite far for the right clinic. 

I'm sure I may have other questions further down the line but that's it for now!

Thank you very much and good luck to you all in your treatment xx


----------



## beckha

Northern it really depends on the clinic. I applied to a local clinic and they wouldn't let me share with them as I failed to get to transfer twice. One due to hydro during stims and a freeze all. Second FET embryo didn't thaw. 

I've now been accepted at a different clinic and matched. Just waiting to hear when I start. 

So basically my advice is shop around. I can't advise on the other stuff sorry but hopefully someone else here will xx


----------



## Tara8587

Hi all, my hubby and I were on the verge of booking an app with an overseas clinic when I came across egg share and we now have a consultation towards the end of August. Am quite excited - hope this is the answer. So I'll join the thread if that's ok  Northern I can't help much but I did read on a few of the websites that they let you egg share twice I think xx


----------



## pollita

Northern said:


> 1. Do previous ivf failures exclude you from being an egg sharer? It depends on the reason/suspicion for the failure. If they believe it's an issue with the eggs then possibly it could exclude you, however if the fault could lie with the sperm then they may let you
> 2. Is there a limit on the number of egg share cycles you can do if neither you or the recipient get pregnant? My clinic will let you egg-share 3 times, although it's at their discretion. If you have a poor response or failed fertilisation at the fault of the egg then they may not allow you after 1 or 2. At the end of the day they want to make sure that the recipient isn't paying for bad eggs
> 3. Any recommendations of clinics? I am with CRGW near Cardiff, as are a few others on here. egg sharing is completely free (but you pay £500 for the screening tests and £80 for AMH). ICSI is £700 and is the only extra cost I can think of


Good luck! x


----------



## Northern

Thanks beckha, tara and pollita for your replies    really helpful to get me started, I thought choosing a clinic abroad was a minefield but think I've got even more to weigh up this time!  I will get there though and may well pop back onto your thread when I've made up my mind   

Thanks and good luck to you all x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha I understand your concerns I'm also starting to worry a little but hopefully it will work for us both xx

Tara good luck for your appointment it took me a while to decide on egg sharing as I wanted to know as much as possible but I'm so glad I chose this path xx

Northern I can't really help much with your questions as I am so new to all this I hope you make a decision soon look forward to seeing you back here xx

Hope everyone else is well xx

Afm I left a slight red Mark where I injected about 2mm wide so nothing major. Was up hospital with ds for nearly 5 hours as he has a rash but it doesn't disappear under a glass but doctors don't think it is anything untoward so back home we are xx


----------



## kez26

Good luck with your decision Northern... So hard to decide what to do sometimes. Defo advise to look around at clinics near you, although I've ended up at a clinic a 2 hour drive from me (and thats in good traffic) xx

Tara - Good luck to you also, hopefully your apt comes round quickly for you xx

Beckha - how are you feeling about getting started again? Have you got an apt booked?? xx

Loopy - I get that sometimes.. WOW 5 hours, Hope ds is ok xx

AFM - scan tomorrow to see how the follies are doing, fingers crossed they're doing what they should be. Need to remember to ask for a possible EC date


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez good to know it's not just me lol I didn't even ice it today just went for it lol he is fine thank you cheeky as ever everyone lobed him at the hospital he is 9 so I reckon he might be one for the ladies lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Loved not lobed haha x


----------



## kez26

Awwww bless him, at least he's feeling ok in himself  xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies, had my scan today and just wanted to ask if I should be worried or not  

Basically just a lil concerned and don't know if I should be or not. I have 2 bigger follies and 12 smaller ones, should I be worried that I only have 2 that are bigger? I know a lot can happen in a short period of time but the lady who scanned me said I have 1-6 follies on one side and 1-8 on the other side.. clearly the 1's are the bit I'm worried about, but I could be being silly... Anyway unless they call me everything stays the same and I'm in for another scan on Thursday.. hope some of those lil ones catch up   

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Curley

Kezs 3 days in a long time for the little one to catch up. Are you drinking 2 litres of water a day? I got told drinking lots helps them grow so can a hot water bottle but only before your trigger. They will catch up. When is your EC due? If they were worried they would of upped your Stims xx


----------



## MadameG

Kez what day of stims are you on? Was it your first scan? Can you remember the sizes? If you are early on then I wouldn't worry (especially if they didn't up your stims) xxxx


----------



## kez26

Thxx Curley and MadameG - They have just called me and upped my merional on 1 day to be the same as the others, tonight will be day 6 and I've been doing 150 and 225 alternate days. They said my estrogen is a lil lower than they like, but nothing to worry about so I'm just on 225 every day now and only 1 spray twice a day of the nasal spray. Fingers crossed they catch up by thursday. xx

MadameG, they didn't tell me any sizes. Think I need to ask at next scan just so I know xx

Curley - yeh been drinking loadsssss of water, been peeing like a trooper lol xx

Hope you guys are doing well. Hows things going? xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys 

Kez I wish I could help you but i havent a ckue i will be asking all the same questions. It sounds like the clinic aren't worried though hun good luck for your scan Thursday  xx

Hope everyone else is ok it's pretty quiet on here xx

Afm 3rd day of Dr and I have to admit I'm feeling strange (that's the only way I can explain it) light headed extremely snappy but I know af is due sat so that could be why. But I also feel like I have pain in my ovaries and I'm so tierd all I want to do is sleep. 14 days until my baseline scan lol seems ages away xx


----------



## Tara8587

Hi how is everyone? Any news? Am looking for some advice - I am thinking of speaking to a counsellor about a previous mc. Not got a history of mental health illness or anything like that it's just to help deal with certain feelings but am so worried that in doing so I would be rejected for egg donation or that I'll have to wait longer. Does anyone have experience with anything similar? X


----------



## kez26

Loopy - Hope you're feeling ok lovely. Are you drinking plenty of water xx

Tara - I'm sure having counselling for a mc wouldn't effect your chances of egg sharing. I think it would only affect you if there was an issue that came up in regards to donating. I have got a history of mental health issues and was seeing the well being team (mainly due to my infertility at the time) when I started this process and it didn't delay me in any way. the counselling team at my clinic asked me a few questions and she said I was ok to go ahead. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi everyone. Just a quick one from me. My results are back but they receptionist can't give them as she isn't medically trained!! But had a call from the counsellor for egg sharing so assuming that it's all positive Oh my goodness I'm so excited!!


----------



## Larniegh

Update: they're all good. She'll be making my profile tomorrow and fingers crossed it'll all move quickly! Ha!


----------



## Tara8587

Thank you Kez, I think I'll just have to hope they don't think I'm not ready for egg sharing. So reassuring yo hear your story thank you  xxx good luck Larneigh keep us posted! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez I've started to drink more water today I'm just so tierd it's unreal u ok? Xx

Larniegh yay hopefully won't be long until your matched  xx


Tara I don't think it would go against you as mc are traumatic which they understand and I know women have had counselling after having a mc after ivf. It's good that your are getting the help that is needed. Good luck xx


----------



## kez26

morningggg 

Larniegh - Awesome news lovely, bet you can't wait to start, hopefully you get matched quickly  xx

Tara - I'm sure it will be fine, have you got an appointment booked? xx

Loopy - I've felt tired all the way through it if I'm honest.. Feeling ok thanks, just bloated xx

AFM - Scan tomorrow and hoping some of the lil ones have caught up


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, great news on the results. Let's hope they can find you a match quickly 

Kez, good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Hello to all the new faces!

I'm on my phone so can't go back far for personals sorry. Hope everyone's doing ok!

I'm at the airport waiting for my flight home. Madrid has been great but so hot and very tiring. Have walked 22 miles over yesterday and today, my feet are killing me!! Bet I've lost some weight though which is good haha x


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita I'm pleased you've had a good time. I've had a nice time away too swimming in the sea! I hope I'm matched soon too!!! 11 weeks 6days and counting. LOL!! When so you start Dr??

Kez good luck for your scan. 

Anyone else doing anything else at the Moment Anyone due to test?? Good grief I'm so lost.


----------



## pollita

Glad you've had a great time! Very shocked but happy that the sea was warm enough for swimming  beautiful part of the country/world down there 

I start dr in about 4 weeks depending on when AF arrives. I'm almost certain I ovulated a couple of days ago so AF should be here end of next week *fingers crossed* you'll be joining me soon I'm sure x


----------



## Larniegh

Well it was certainly bracing out there. But I'm hardcore like that!! I love that you can look forward to your next AF!!! Hehe. Fingers crossed it's your last proper one for a while xx


----------



## djjim22

Hi guys hope everyone is well. For those of you who've taken a break from fertility treatment then gone back how long did you have to wait to get a consultation? Then how long until starting treatment? As some of you know I've still got one little frostie waiting for me that I'm hoping to use at the beginning of next year and not sure when to contact the clinic again. Also not sure whether they'll advise me to try that single frostie first or whether they may advise to do a fresh cycle?xx


----------



## pollita

djjim, can't believe you'll be trying again so soon! Hopefully I'll be pregnant by then too   I would think they'd want you to try the frosty first, I mean if it doesn't work it wouldn't make a difference whether it was before or after a fresh cycle so may as well give it a shot


----------



## Tara8587

Hi all - hope everyone's well and get some good news soon! 

Kez - I had an appointment today and completely my fault but messed up times so am now set back another 8 days. How did your scan go?

Polita - sounds like a lovely break! Do you get started on treatment soon? 

Good luck DJjim - I'm so new to this but don't see any harm contacting now. I got in touch a couple of weeks ago and got my first consult in August. But due to work I probably won't start treatment until at least the back end of December. 

Xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Ladies  
Tara - ohhh noooo, how annoying, hope the 8 days go by quickly for you x

Polita - awww sounds like you had a lovely break  Fingers crossed for AF to arrive soon x

djjim - ooohhh good luck with getting started again, Sorry I can't help with your question. But I can't see why they wouldn't let you use your frostie first  x

Larniegh - How are you doing x

AFM - Had my scan earlier, have a few more follies growing now (thank god).. I now have 6 ranging from 8-16.5mm and some smaller ones.. Hopefully a few more of the smaller ones start growing asap.. Booked in for another scan Saturday 9.30am.. She said depending how the follies look possibly Wed EC but maybe Monday (eekkkk, starting to feel a bit nervous).. I'm hoping they say Wednesday to give the lil ones a chance to catch up  xx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - I'm desperate to try again! But after a difficult delivery with the little one was advised to give it a year before getting pregnant again. Yes hopefully you will be pregnant then too! When are you planning on trying again? You're planning on doing your own cycle aren't you?

Tara - Good luck with your treatment. So it didn't take you long to wait for a consultation? I might give the clinic a ring and ask how long the wait is for a consultation.

Kez - Not long until EC now! Yeah I don't think I'd really thought that question through before asking... of course they'll advise me to use the frostie first. I think just because it's just one little lonely frostie I'm worried about it defrosted etc. Poor little guy... I need to give him a chance, lol.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys how are we all? 

Djim I am absolutely no help what so ever lol but I hope you are able to phone your clinic and get all the answers you need xx

Larniegh glad you had a nice holiday can't believe your profile will be offered out now wow hopefully the won't be long xx

Kez sounds like you have some good follies in there hopefully a few more will catch up   xx 

Pollita can't believe it's soon going to be time for you to start exciting times xx

Afm well I had an interview today and find out tomorrow or not if I get the job and I really hope I do. Injections going fine don't hurt in the slightest just counting down the days until baseline. Can't believe how quiet it is on here atm xx


----------



## Larniegh

Kez - hope they catch up!! 

Loopy - massive good luck on the job! Pleased your injections are going well. You still on Dr or have you started stimms yet? Glad they're going easy! 

Djjim I hope when the time comes your frostie thaws ok xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun and yeah still Dr until 25th July and then should be starting stimms if scan goes well xx


----------



## Larniegh

Whoop!! Exciting stuff. Was reading elsewhere about people getting spontaneous orgasms in the night when on the stimms.... Maybe it's one nice side effect of all the needles. Ha!!

Kez - maybe you'll also get the above?!?

I keep hoping that the clinic will call tomorrow and say someone wants me and I need to start DR next weekend. Lol. Oh it'll be a loooong 12 weeks.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I only waited 8 weeks to get matched and they said it was upto 6 month wait atleast so I'm sure it will be sooner rather than later xx

Hahaha omg I've not heard that before there needs to be some bonuses to it!


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

Loopy - glad the injections aren't hurting  I had a lil bruise from one the other day  xx

Larniegh - ahahaaaa not heard of that and its defo not happened to me yet   Fingers crossed you get matched soon, I'm sure you won't have to wait 12 weeks.. Have they said what happens if it gets to 12 weeks and don't have a match? xx

djjim - I think thats the problem, because you have one you will worry about it, but I'm sure it will survive for you   xx

AFM - soooo tired today, didn't want to get out of bed. Belly is feeling sore and swollen  but hoping thats a good sign that more follies are growing... I've had a word with them and told them to sort themselves out and catch up with the big ones    xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Kez really hope that's a good sign!!!! Come on Eggies! For me after 12 weeks I do a frozen cycle. I've hears of super quick matches at my clinic and some no matches at all. I have age on my side as I'm only 28 but I'm a short squat brunette so I'm not holding out hope. Lol. But either way it's only 12 weeks. 

Loopy 8 weeks would be better than 12!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I have my fingers crossed that you get matched soon. That's good that your clinic do a frozen cycle though, my clinic say we have to wait to be matched lol so I feel lucky tbf xx

Kez sounds promising hun when's your next scan? It must be so hard an your body when your stimming. Sometimes I get a spot of blood where I've injected but for some reason they seem to be harder to push in atm xx

Afm not doing alot today as car is in for its mot I know it's not going to pass but I'm hoping there's nothing else (other than what I know) that is wrong with it cars are so stressful lol xx


----------



## kez26

Larniegh - Ohhh thats really good then at least you will get started regardless  xx

Loopy - I'm back tomorrow morning for another scan. Should find out if EC will be monday or wednesday then... Hope your car doesn't need much doing to it xx One of mine was a lil hard then usual, like the skin was a bit tougher lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - you were lucky with your clinic! Are you alternating your injection sites? Sometimes they can get a bit tough after a few jabs. How did the car do?? 

Kez fingers crossed your eggs have caught up and you'll have plenty for Monday. What time if your scan?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh yeah Im alternating the injection site so not sure why maybe I'm not taking as much care lol now I've been doing it a week. It failed on 1 tyre lol but going to replace them all tomorrow and I had to have breather pipes replaced and a new coolant tank so better than I expected. It cost 150 today (including mot) and it is going to cost 140 for tyres tomorrow but when you have cars your always spending money lol xx

Kez can't believe it's nearly egg collection you must be so excited you should be pupo soon 😀 ...Yeah that's how mine felt too it's mad really as I've been changing places xx

Afm fed up didn't get the job today 😭 really gutted because if treatment works then nobody is going to take a pregnant lady on so felt like this was my last chance to get a job before that (if it works). I don't want to sound horrible I really want a baby so much but I've worked so hard to become a qualified teaching assistant but I know that treatment and having a baby is going to slow the whole process down I just feel torn at the moment. Sorry for moaning xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hunny that sucks!! Keep trying, you might get in somewhere!!! I know what you mean though. I was looking at new jobs but it's not he right time. At least the car isnt as bad as you thought.  X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun just feel like my life has been on hold for so long it's so frustrating. I've had my little cry lol think that could be down to these injections making me feel a bit cuckoo lol xx

Yeah so glad the car was ok I've decided I'm not going to get a new one this one works perfectly so why change it if I don't need too xx

How are you today? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

I totally understand!!!  I was pregnant at the same time as my manager, she went off on maternity the week after I loss Tathan. I was in a prime position to take over her role but couldn't because I was off work with the grief. Now I don't have my baby or my job. Looking forwards now and I'm hesitant to look for a new role while waiting to get pregnant but it could take months and months even if I'm successful!!! What's a girl to do? 

I'm OK. Came home a day early because of the rubbish weather. Had enough of the rain. I'm seriously happy to be back on my bed and have my sky and netflix again. Lol. 

Keep your chin up babes xxx


----------



## pollita

Aw loopy, so sorry to hear you didn't get the job, but great news that the car isn't as bad as you thought. As for jobs, nobody needs to know you're pregnant until around the 25 weeks mark (I think you have and obligation to tell them 15 weeks before your due date). Obviously it'll mean no SMP but you would be entitled to Maternity allowance which is about £600 a month. You may already know all of this, so sorry if you do - I went through all of this when I started TTC. I'd worked at my company for years and years but my contract had ended and I was waiting on a new one and was technically unemployed inbetween so I had to wait until a month after my new contract started before TTC so that I'd be entitled to my full maternity pay. In the end it came to nothing, I didn't get pregnant and had a breakdown and left the job anyway!

Larniegh, sorry about the rubbish weather, but sounds like you were glad to get home. 

Djjim, I'm starting this next cycle! AF due end of the month, DR mid Aug and EC mid september. It suddenly hit me today how soon it all is


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh that must have been such a hard time for you hun you've done so well to pull yourself up and keep going   
I know I said to my oh that his work life won't change if we have a baby but mine will and it's hard but we will get there

Nothing better than getting home to your own bed after being away is there xxx

Pollita tbh i wasn't 100% on anything I know I wouldn't qualify for company sick pay so I know I wouldn't be able to have full maternity leave as I couldn't live on 600 a month lol. But thank you though   I've don't normally let it bother me if I don't get the job but I really wanted this 1 and they said it was between me and this other woman and she just got it over me. I didn't know it would bother me like it has but maybe that could be to do with theses injections tons aswell, extremely hormonal lol
Hope your ok hun and af comes soon xx


----------



## Larniegh

The injections won't be helping hun. Try to be kind to yourself while you're taking them. Definitely still apply for other jobs. If you were down to the final 2 then that's a good thing xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, try the calculator on turn2us.org (I'll have a look myself when I get home) because I know if you're only on maternity allowance you get extra working tax and child tax credits and top ups. I'm self employed so I'll only be entitled to maternity allowance but when I added it all up I think it came to about 1500 a month during maternity leave. One I don't have a partner so yours' income may change it a bit but I wouldn't think it would too much tbh


----------



## kez26

Afternoon ladies, Hope everyone is well xxx

Pollita - you are extremely clued up on this stuff, know who to speak to if and when I get pregnant  Hope you're getting on well xx

Loopy - sooos sorry you didn't get the job  How are you getting on with your injections? xx

Larniegh - How are you? Hope the waiting isn't too bad and hope you get a call soon xx

AFM - Had my scan earlier, I have I have 8 follies ranging from 2 at 21mm to 2 at 12.5mm, so bit of a gap which isn't great. I've been booked in for EC on Tuesday and from what the nurse was saying I think she thinks I might only get 6 eggs, which definitely isn't ideal as I would only get 2 eggs for myself.. But like they say it only takes one egg sooooo I am trying to stay as positive as possible and hoping the smaller ones catch up


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita thanks for that will have to have a look and see what it's saying...it's so frustrating I can see why women don't have children young or atleast until they have sorted their careers out first it so hard to have both xx

Kez thanks hun and I gave myself a bruise this morning I have no idea what I did tbf it didn't really hurt and it bled more aswell. I have my fingers crossed hun that the smaller ones catch up...you are right it only takes one I know you may feel a bit disheartened but don't this could defo still be your time..ec in 3 days yay xxx

Hope everyone is else is ok xx

Afm just been feeling sorry for myself allday lol I'm sure I will get over it xxx


----------



## djjim22

Loopy - I also had an interview last week but didn't get it so I know how you're feeling. Don't let it put you off applying for other jobs though, we quite often employ people who then go off on maternity leave a few weeks/months later. Another girl has just started who actually got the job whilst on maternity leave. As pollita says, you don't actually have to tell your employer until 25 weeks.

Kez - Yes I felt much better last time knowing they were thawing two. I think this time will be more difficult as it's all down to one... but I'm sure he/she is already a little strong one. Fingers crossed you get some lovely eggs at EC. As the others have said it only takes one (in fact I know of someone who has done two IVF cycles, both times only getting one egg and has had a successful pregnancy both times).xx

Pollita - Wow that really is soon! Your AF will be here in no time then it's all systems go!

Fay - How are you getting on with your little bundles of joy? Hope everything ok.

Mle - How're things with you? Have you tested yet?


----------



## kez26

Loopy - hope you're feeling better today. I still have a lil bruise from a few days ago.. This whole process is so difficult at times, you're aloud to feel sorry for yourself... Just make sure it doesn't last long    xx

Djjim - I'm sure your lil one will be good for you and get through thawing xx Ohhhh thats promising, made me feel a bit better, thank you  xx


----------



## Tara8587

Hi everyone, how are your weekends going? 

Loopy good luck with your EC. 

Kez got everything crossed for you on Tuesday! 

Another month just over til our first appointment. Am currently  ovulating - last month before our appointment so feels like less pressure this time as I know we now should have other options  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Tara hope your well glad you feel more relaxed...I've not started stimms yet lol this thread can be confusing xx

Kez thanks hun still just keep thinking what I could have done better...had a whole lot of **** happen today so am even more stressed out xx

Djim thanks hun that has made me feel better about things I just worry so much...hope your well hun xx

Afm people say try not to get stressed when having treatment well that's out the window for me so much **** happening atm I just hope that if we get to transfer that things may be better as I can't see it working with the amount of stress I'm under xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy hunny, take some you time. Even if it's just a little moment here or there. I got pregnant when I was up and down the country looking for a job and things were hard. It happens that way sometimes.  Just take some time and keep on with your vitamins and all that Jazz. 

Djjim good luck on the thaw! It only takes one and everything crossed that this one is sticky. 

Kez not long now. What time is your collection??  

Pollita - one month to go! Woohoo! 

Afm I'm enjoying a lazy day before back to work tomorrow :-( ah well it'll help the time go quickly.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh can i ask a question did you have ivf to have tathan? It defo os hard to do both.
Have a fantastic lazy day before work...I finished at 3 today xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey loopy I had Tathan naturally (after a quickie about a week before I usually ovulate after months of trying properly!) so I know it's different because I only had to get one egg going! I'm just saying it does happen for people. Do you start Stimming this Week? You'll hopefully start to feel better when you start that. 

Do you get any time every day that you have to yourself? A moment that you can sit down and put on some calming music or have a shower or something??  I know you shower but I mean a time to really chill out. Have you tried one of then head to toe relaxation mp3s?

Im a proper stress head though so I understand how hard this to turn it off!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I was just wandering if you had gone through this process before or not... As this is my first time too and it's all a bit crazy with family stuff atm 

It's mad that these things happen when we don't try lol

I'm not too stressed about the the treatment just feel very emotional because of the injections there's just alot going on with the job front and family problems and just could do without it all on top of treatment...

I do get time to chill sometimes but I just can't seem to relax xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

O no should hopefully start stimming next Monday but af hasn't shown up yet should have been yest or today so may hold me up xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah Loopy. In my experience life just happens regardless of our plans. We all just have to ride it out.  

Don't worry about the late AF. Totally normal so far as I'm aware. I think 10 days after Dr is totally normal which is Tuesday right? 

You'll definitely feel better once you've started Stimming.  Consider this training for when you're actually menopausal!!


----------



## kez26

Tara - thxxx. Hope you appointment comes round quickly for you  I hate all the waiting xx

Loopy - awww try not ot think about what you could do better, I'm pretty sure you're doing everything exactly the way you should  I hope everything calms down for you soon, can't be nice going through stress at a time like this xx Andddd try not to think about your AF, I was really stressing about mine and ended up being almost 2 weeks late for the first time ever  xx

Larniegh - hope you enjoyed your lazy day  My collection is between 10 and 12 but have to be there at 7am xx

AFM - going to do my last Merional and nasal spray now and then do my trigger at 9.30 xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh your so right about life 
Yeah Tuesday would be right...hahaha that's what worries me lol must be hard going through the menopause xx

Kez thanks hun...I just keep telling people could do without their crap atm lol...omg 2 weeks late lol I bet you was so stressed...Can't believe it's trigger already are you nervous? I am as I've never been sedated before :/ xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Kez how did your trigger shot go 

Loopy I'm terrified by the Idea of sedation. Been put under with a general but sedation is another matter. And I fight things like that so they'll need to be quick or ready to give more! I'm just worried that I'll feel it and not be able to stay still. Argh!! They've been doing it for years so I'm sure we will be ok!!!


----------



## kez26

Larniegh - trigger went well, the needle was harder to get in than the merional and when I took the top off a few drips came out, hopefully won't be a problem x

Loopy - Good on ya.. I can't believe I've already done my trigger either, its crazy how quick this part goes. Yeppp I'm nervous, never been sedated either x 

Defo starting to feel more nervous now and a lil excited.. Not getting my hopes up too much tho especially after the nurse didn't seem too hopeful for 8 eggs xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Kez - 24 short hours to go!   I'm sure you'll be ok. Are you doing IVF or ICSI? I hope you get 8 eggs. But remember that if you only have 2 of your own to work with then it's still twice the amount you'd have in a normal month! And as you say it only takes one. I know of people who have had successes with only the one egg retrieved.


----------



## kez26

Larniegh - I know, not long to go at all... Just IVF and thank you.. Definitely only takes one, but I am hoping they collect 8  How was your lazy day? xx


----------



## Larniegh

It was well needed hun! And over WAY too soon. I'm back to work today and really just want to be at home with my feet up! I think I need a job where that's all I need to do.....


----------



## beckha

Hey guys sorry not been on for a while and too behind to catch up now.

My recipient had her app on Thursday, still not heard anything from clinic though. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## kez26

Larniegh - now that would be an awesome job, if you find one please let me know loool xx

Beckha - Thats a bit annoying that they haven't called you yet.. Hopefully they contact you soon and will get started asap xx

AFM - myyy goddd, feel like there is so much pressure in my ovaries now. Can't believe I only have 8 folliles and feel like this, can't imagine having many more lol.. Hope everyone's had a good day xx


----------



## Tara8587

Hi everyone - all good here. Three more weeks at work then off on holiday so hope time passes quickly. Loving the sunshine. 

Kez - good luck tomorrow! Excited for you! 

Beckha - hope you hear something soon. The waiting game in ttc is the worst.

Loopy - thank you, am just getting used to the whole process lol! How are you getting on? 

Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I think it's always worse when you experience something for the first time lol and this has been alot of firsts for me...fingers crossed they have figured it to out by now lol xx

Kez so glad trigger went ok...beyond your feeling a bit round lol atleast this time tomorrow you will know where you stand...fingers crossed you get 8 xx

Beckha hope your hear something soon xx

Tara I'm good thank you still stressed but hey ho...where are you going on holiday? It does take some getting used to lol xx

Afm still waiting for af but the pains are bad so hopefully she is on her way...I'm so snappy and angry and emotional atm I hate feeling like this, feeling very down but I'm assuming this is normal.
I'm worried cuz the later I am to come on then the longer I have to inject  plus baseline scan is in a week and don't fancy the old dido cam whilst I am on :/ xxx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Taa have a really restful holiday!  Mine was cold and damp and the glorious weather of today is just a complete pee take!! 

Loopy - gotta love dildocam! My clinic said they always aim to do a scan on day 2 of bleeding so I don't think I'm gonna get away with not having one during my period. Hey ho. They aren't even phased by Vs and Ps at this point I suspect! 

Kez good luck again for tomorrow xx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies,

Kez good luck for tomoro. On my second cycle they didn't think they would get enough eggs for me to egg share. I was told to have a think about what I wanted to do. I could either keep the eggs and pay for the cycle or donate all and come bk at a later date for my own cycle. Luckily enough I got 16 eggs so all the smaller ones had caught up and I hope its the same for you. Try not to worry about being sedated, I never remember anything from it and have been only a bit uncomfortable afterwards. Look forward to your update.

Larniegh and Becka hope you both get started soon.

Djjim I would contact the clinic and get a consultation booked and see what they advise. I would imagine they would like you to try the frostie first. Wishing you all the luck in trying for a sibling  Thanks for asking after me my official testing date was on the 13th and got a BFP 

Hope everyone is well

Afm got a BFP so now the anxious wait for the early scan x


----------



## pollita

Congratulations on the BFP mle!


----------



## mle83

Thanks Pollita, still hasn't sunk in. Don't think I will let myself believe it until I get beyond 9 weeks when I had my mmc.
It wont be long until you get to start treatment. Just think this time all the eggs are yours, keeping everything crossed that its 3rd time lucky. You deserve it so much xx


----------



## Larniegh

Congratulations Mle!!!!! Exciting times ahead xxx


----------



## MadameG

Kez good luck tomorrow  hope you feel a bit more comfy after you've offloaded them all xxx

Mle congrats lovely  xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez good luck hun for today I'm sure it will be fine  xx 

Mle congrats hun exciting times xx


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck this morning Kez, let us know how you get on once the fog has cleared xxx

Loopy how you feeling today hunny?


----------



## beckha

Congrats mle. 

Clinic emailed this morning. I start pill next CD2 which should be around the 29th, a week Friday. If my period is on time. Just trying to organise infectious diseases bloods. 

I'm assuming I should be starting DR some point in August? Transfer early sept? Who knows.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Backhand great news xx

Larniegh I'm feeling better enjoying the sun and have a bbq this afternoon so am keeping busy u ok? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Lol meant Beckha have no idea where backhand came from sorry hun xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy I'm so jealous! I cant believe all this lovely weather is here now I'm in work! It's not fair!!!!! Still I can enjoy it when I get in, apparently it's set to hit 30 by 5!!! 

Becka - amazing news hun. Will you be doing a long or short protocol? 

Kez - hope you're feeling ok babes!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I know I'm in work tomorrow but it is meant to be hotter later so you shall still be able to enjoy it. I have so much to do but I think I am going to read a book in the garden...after all the stress I'm just going to chill xxx

Hope everyone has a fab day  and Kez hope your well honey xx


----------



## Tara8587

Kez – really hope today went well!! Excited for you.

Loopy – I’m going to Prague J cannot wait, hoping to just completely chill and will be before then the process should get underway not too long afterwards. I always get really down and angry just before AF not sure if it’s hormones or just the ttc in general! Hope she arrives for you soon so that you can begin!

Larniegh – thank you so much! Just this week and 2 more weeks at work to get through, but the weather is lovely so doesn’t even feel like work right now. Haha – I normally have good weather either side of my holiday too!

Mle – congratulations!! When will your early scan be? I had a mmc too so I know when (not if!!) I get my bfp I’ll be paranoid too.

Beckha – hope time passes quickly for you! I’ve not really any idea about the timescales involved in all of this.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Tara I'm so jealous...with having treatment we can't afford to go away this year but atleast the weather is nice now  
Well af has showed today so am happy about that (for once) lol so should start stimms next week xx

Larniegh how weird is it you said Tuesday for af and here she is lol xx


----------



## beckha

Larneigh I'm back on long protocol after my last cycle which was short went tits up. Hate DR but all for it if it gets better results! How are you?

I've been at my friends all afternoon in her hot tub and garden. Lush.


----------



## kez26

Ello Lovelies.. Hope you're all good xxx

Beckha - so happy that you're getting started again.. Bet you can't wait to get going xx

Mle - massive congrats on BFP... awesome news  xx

Loopy - Woo woo, exciting times for you xxx

Larniegh - did you get some time in the sun?? I sat in it for about an hour and got too hot so came in for a cool shower looool xx

MadameG - I was thinking about you the other day... How are you getting on?? How are the tests etc going?? xxx

Tara - How are you getting on?? xx

Pollita - where are you at with everything now? How are you getting on? xx

AFM - Thank you for everyone's luck.. Think it helped   as Egg collection went ok, still in a bit of pain but its not too bad.. They collected 8 eggs.. YAAAYYYYY.. So I get 4, just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow to find out the quality of them.. Keeping everything crossed they're good and all doing well


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - get me and my dates. Whoop whoop! You'll start feeling a bit better now and once you're on the stimms you'll be better again. Then it'll all he over, you'll be pregnant and vomiting at every given chance...... 

Beckha I'm in the sun now getting a lopsided tan probaby. But hey ho!!! Glad you're back on the protocol that worked before

Kez - amazing news hunny!!!! Well done you. Fingers crossed all fertilise ok.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez woo hoo that's fantastic news I hope you get a great fertilisation rate  just rest up and look after yourself xx

Larniegh yep you are good haha...yep we go through all the crap to the feel crap for another 9 months lol what are we like...I had really bad morning sickness with my son and I now suffer with heartburn badly ever since. No news on the matching yet? Xx

Beckha you sound like you've had a fab afternoon xx

Afm I've been at my cousins and we had a bbq swimming pool bouncy castle the kids have absolutely loved it...weren't as hot today as I thought it would be though I managed it quite well not that I have tanned much lol....
Is it normal to have a light period whilst on Dr? Xxx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies,

Can't believe it... 2 of my eggs have fertilised and I'm provisionally booked in for ET on Friday morning but have to wait for a phone call before 8.30 to tell me to make my way, as if they are top quality on Friday they will wait to transfer on Sunday x

Loopy - I'm not sure about period during dr, have you called your clinic to ask? xx

Larniegh - hows your tan lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

Whoop Whoop! So pleased for you Kez!!! Hope they're both top quality and you get one implanted and the other frozen ready for next time! Or are you planning a double transfer? So happy for you! (and totally jealous as well!lol. It's all taking WAY too long for me)

As for the tan I'm ok I think. Not too lopsided. Lol. Legs are still pastey as ever though! 

Loopy - no idea on that one hun! Hope you're ok.


----------



## Tara8587

Loopy - the sun is bliss isn't it! We actually live overseas so it's just a short drive for us  am coming back to UK for treatment. Glad you can now start! How long will it all take? Xx

Beckha - that does sound bliss  X 

Kez - just over a month til the app thank you! Am so so glad you got 8!!!!! Good luck for the next bit and hopefully an ET Sunday!! Xx

Nothing new here although I'm now wondering how it all works for booking time off work for this our diary is full currently. Do you block book a couple of weeks from when you think AF due?! Xx


----------



## beckha

Hey girls prescription for my pill arrived. 

Acu tomorrow. Should start period a week Friday. Just sorted bloods out. They're letting us go into London for them so one less drive to Cardiff. 

Kez congrats on your 2 embryos! 

Those who took pill before starting can you remember how long you took it for?


----------



## kez26

thxxx ladies 

Beckha - I took it for the full 3 weeks (they did send me 2 packs, not sure why) x

Tara - my work has been really good and just given me the day off when I need it, usually at very short notice as well x

Larniegh - legs always takes agesss to tan, Put put some fake tan on mine today lol... The wait before you start feels sooo long, I'm sure you will get started soon. They have said if they are top quality they will only put one back, but if they aren't great then we can discuss having 2 put back. I just have to wait till Friday now, which isn't long at all x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez congratulations Friday isn't far away now  xx

Larniegh it is horrible when you have to wait and my legs never tan tbf I don't tan at all really was out in it for hours yest but nothing really lol xx

Tara wow it must be nice to live overseas...I've been Dr since 9th July and ec should be w/c 8th august so around 4 weeks for treatment and then however long until transfer so pretty quick once it gets going xx

Afm I'm ok af seems to be normal now was just a slow starter lol...still feeling really fed up but I think that's to do with everything else that is going on aswell...I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow for the embryoscope  and then I'm back Monday for baseline scan
I've had enough of injecting already though it's starting to get me down and the needles are getting harder to get in xxx


----------



## beckha

Kez I looked back in my journal for last time. I was on pill for 3 weeks then too so I'm going to work off that timeline they've sent me 2 packs too!


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies,

Leni - glad you had a good holiday. I had problems with a catheter when I had my HSG, didn't help my cervix kept moving apparently. they ended up having to call someone else to do it. xx

Loopy - hope your apt goes well today.. Sorry your getting fed up of the injections xx

Beckha - have you got a scan booked? xx

Hope everyone else is good and hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

My appointment was just filling in forms again lol so now just for the baseline scan Monday now xx

Kez hope your well? Any news on the embies? Xx

Leni glad you've had a good holiday and chilled...hope af arrives soon so you can start xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kez26

Loopy - woo woo.. hope the scan goes well Monday   xx No news yet but not expecting a call until tomorrow and like they say no news is good news. So just keeping everything crossed they're doing ok x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez I'm sure they are  roll on tomorrow xx

I know it's come round fast lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - you sign your life away doing all this I'm sure! Not long to the baseline though! 

Kez - what time are you expecting your call? I'm sure they're both doing ok 

Leni - glad your holiday was less of a washout than mine was!!! Ha! 

Beckha hope your AF plays ball and is on time (or even early) not long to go now! 

Tara when are you off to Prague? 

Hope everyone else is going ok xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh too true hun  when are you going to phone and enquire about being matched? I phoned a few times lol...I have no patience xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well I sent an email the other day to ask if they would put that I have a law degree on my file, because education level would be important to me. The co-ordinator emailed me back to say that's great and she would put it on. In fairness to CRGW they're pretty proactive about getting in touch when they have info so I'm not sure how much I'd benefit from phoning? Other than to be annoying and hope that they push my profile on people to get rid of me! LOL!  The co-ordinator did actually say that I could every week for an update if I wanted to, love her! 

I've got a note in my diary to call them once it's been 10 weeks to ask if I can book in for the treatment planning as it will be past 12 weeks by the time they'll fit me in! So that's in 8 and a half weeks. I might call next week to see if there's anything I can let them know to increase my odds of a match? Historically I think that they speak to their recipients on a Thursday and donors on a Friday so Im just hoping they call tomorrow and say that someone wanted me!!!!!


----------



## kez26

Larniegh - they said before 8.30 and if they say to go ahead tomorrow I will leave straight away xx

Loopy - I have noooo patience either, but it has defiantly improved recently lol xx


----------



## beckha

Larneigh - I hope they find you a match soon. 

AFM today I've been to acupuncture then down my friends private outdoor pool. Was lovely! 

I'm just about to ring Jackie brown to ask about acu in Wales. I also need to ask clinic about scratch. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## kez26

Ohhh how was acupuncture beckha??


----------



## beckha

It was lovely. It relaxes me so much. I very nearly fell asleep.

Spoke to Jackie, I'm going to book in once I have my treatment plan. 

Ladies who've had it so you do during stims and then EC & before and after ET? 

I'll be using my lady in Essex for my 2WW.


----------



## kez26

Awww thats good, think I might try it if this cycle doesn't work x


----------



## pollita

Ooh, I've been thinking about acupuncture. I figure it's not going to harm so worth a shot (even if it just relaxes me!) Can't believe this is coming from me, the girl who was petrified of needles a year ago   My next door neighbour is a Chinese lady who is big into all natural medicines so I'll see if she has any local recommendations. Jackie Brown works with my clinic I'm sure, but I think the 2 hour commute may negate some of the stress relief  

No news here, still in limbo. I thought AF was on the way (I was in a FOUL mood Tuesday!) but now I think I'm about to ovulate   so AF will be another 2 weeks. If that's the case, I may end up pushing my cycle back as it'll interfere with bookings I have late September. 

Hope you're all doing ok. Will have to read back through the last few pages and catch up! x


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies 

Pollita - how annoying, I really hope its AF and not ovulation   so you can get started asap xxx

AFM - I got the phone call about transfer just after 8.30 and they have decided not to do it today and to wait till sunday as my embryos are doing really well.. She said top quality more than once so I'm really happy with that. I have one 10cell and one 8cell... Guessing thats good.. feeling more excited now


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Kez that's such amazing news! Hopefully you can get a top notch embie transfered and the other put on ice! So excited for you


----------



## Tara8587

Hi all, nearly the weekend!! I am hoping I don’t get called back into work for anything.

Kez -  . Ahhh amazing news!!! Massive good luck for tomorrow you must be so so excited! If they are both top quality will they do a 1 embryo transfer? That’s good work wise! Mine are quite inflexible and I’m even on duty at weekends a lot of the time and unfortunately the diary is a bit chock a block so I’m going to have to give a bit of a heads up and as I live overseas I need to sort of block book a couple of weeks out – I’m just not sure if that would actually work in practice?

Loopy – Its lush! Especially in the weather! J I should be sent back to UK in about a year though which I’m not looking forward to! What’s Dr stand for – sorry! Is that something you can go back for just for the day to get meds etc and then the actual EC/ET you’d only need a week-ish? Oh bless you – how much longer do you have to inject for? Is it until ec?

Leni – Hi, ahh cool I’ve wondered about the scratch and how it works! I assumed it was done at the time of ET.

Larniegh – 2 more full weeks at work when we go! Cannot wait! Just hope it’s full on summer by then. How are  you doing? Good luck with getting the match call!

Beckha – an outdoor pool in the weather sounds bliss! We are pushing a big paddling pool (I know it’s not the same but excited nonetheless)

Pollita – I hope it’s not ovulation and you don’t have to delay things.


A month today til our app! Hope it moves quickly afterwards – quick match and some luck getting the time off work would be amazing – am hoping for December time but we will have to see if they’ll give me the time off…! xx


----------



## beckha

Great news Kez!

Ladies who've had scratch how much did you pay? Struggling to get an answer out of LWC Cardiff! There is endometrial biopsy and scratch listed on their price list but £250!!! All other branches list just scratch for £150!


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy! You've put it in my mind that I want to call the clinic to see if they have any updates now!!! What would I even say!?!?! 

Beckha - it's only £150 at CRGW. Maybe it's he biopsy bit that's bumping the price up?


----------



## beckha

Yes and I don't want biopsy. If they won't shift on the price I may try elsewhere. £100 is a big difference! There's a place locally that does it for £175 but I'd need a letter from clinic. Or their Cambridge branch do it for £150!


----------



## kez26

Thxxx ladies,

Beckha - seems a bit crazy that the price is so different, have you asked your clinic why it's so much more? x

Tara - oooh sounds like it might be a struggle but hoping you can sort some time off... I hope the month goes quickly for you  xx Yeh if they are still top quality they will only transfer 1 and won't even discuss having 2 

Larniegh - are you going to call and ask for an update?


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha that's absurd!! How can one of their clinics do it and not another!!!! 

Kez - maybe?? Just feel borderline neurotic for wanting to. But maybe if I called once a week it would make time feel quicker. A week is no time at all. So if I called on a Friday then it would be something to work to?!? Oh I don't know!! Wish someone had said at the start it would take 6 months to get a match then I would be all excited at 12 weeks when they called to arrange treatment planning. Lol!!!!


----------



## beckha

Kez they haven't actually given me a price yet that's just what I can find on their price list. Waiting for them to email me back. I need to get sorted as my period is due next week and will need to book it then.


----------



## beckha

Leni which clinic are you at?


----------



## Larniegh

I was a chicken and sent an email instead of calling!! Lol. I'm sure there won't be an update though as they would have called me.


----------



## kez26

Awwww Larniegh, I'm like that. I wanted to know if they could tell me anything about my recipients eggs and just emailed them. They can't tell me anything can just be told if she has a live birth. Which is pants   but never mind x

Beckha - hope they get back to you soon so you can start organising.. Will you still have it if its so expensive? Hopefully its not so much though x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys sorry I haven't been on

Larniegh so glad you messaged them there's no harm is there let us know if you here something...Sorry for making you all inquisitive lol xx

Tara Dr is down regging it's the injections I have b before starting stimms so that my body basically slows down or stops producing hormones and then start with the stimms to get it all going...my baseline scan is Monday to check that the injections have basically quietened down my ovaries and stuff if they have then I start stimms which I will have to inject for 10-14 days all depending on how I respond really then I will trigger and egg collection is 36 hours after and then 5-6 days after that is egg transfer...still a long way to go...hope thinhs move quickly for you xx

Pollita hope af turns up so that you can stick to your schedule...it's hard juggling everything xx

Beckha it's  £180 at my clinic for scratch I've not had it though going to see if it works without first maybe not the best idea but hey xx

Kez congrats hunny on the embies you must be so happy really chuffed for you xx

Afm I'm so emotional it's unreal found out the school I volunteer at has just taken on another ta (where I had the interview) even though I was told I'd have got the job if another position became available...fuming not the word...then I find out someone has got a job in a school as a level 2 (I'm a level 3) yet they wasn't even allowed on the level 3 course at college...I'm so fed up that nothing seems to go my way...I'm try and do everything right and I get nowhere...I can't have any more kids naturally...I can't seem to get a job ( I cn get an interview but not the job)...I normally bounce back up but really struggling this time as can't see a light at the end of the tunnel...just don't know how I will cope if treatment fails it will just be another blow plus I've got problems in my family too and I feel like I have no support whatsoever xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sorry for the me post and long post xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy never ever apologise for how you feel. That is really sucky if your school. Have you spoken to the head about it The Dr won't be helping you to feel better either Hut let's hope it's all a positive outcome xxxx 

I spoke to the coordinator and we had a chat. Cleared up a few things for my profile and apparently I was offered to someone today and she's waiting to hear back. Apparently it's Wednesdays and Fridays she does the egg share stuff so maybe I'll hear next week. Can only hope. She was absolutely lovely and we even had a small chat about Tathan.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I couldn't today I was too angry I'm going to have a meeting in September to try and clear things up if I can't I will find another school to volunteer at xx

I'm so glad you've got some info back...how exciting that your profile has been offered 👍...it's nice that she spoke about tathan too  lovely to keep his memory going xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy sending you a big hug. DR is an absolute killer and made me feel flat as anything, let alone having everything else going on at the same time! Be kind to yourself hun and try to stay positive, life has a funny way of working itself out sometimes xxxx

Kez I've got everything crossed that those embies are stunners xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thank you hun just think I had yet another meltdown yest....I hate Dr it's making me feel dreadful and very hormonal lol. Trying to stay positive but it's hard when everything just seems to be going wrong xxx
Hope your ok hun? Any news on your end? Xxx


----------



## beckha

Kez if it's that expensive I think I'll go elsewhere to be honest. 

Good luck for ET today! xxx


----------



## Tara8587

Hi everyone - weekend is chilled so far as not called back into work. Hubby and I went for a swim earlier and going out later. 

Kez - I posted in the completely wrong thread earlier but hope today went really well?! I hope so too, it's so hard with work. I don't want to sacrifice this or delay it because of my job! 

Loopy - thanks so much for explaining all that. So realistically how many visits would you need? If it would just be the odd day on a couple of dates plus a block of 2 weeks towards EC and ET I'd hopefully get cover. Am so sorry to hear about all the issues at your school - that must feel like such a kick in the teeth  

Larneigh - wishing you so so much luck and hope you get the call on Monday 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Tara yeah it should be a few days here and there the only thing is the scans that you need to go in for before ec/et hopefully you should get cover for those...thanks hun xx

Kez good luck for transfer xx


----------



## CazMc82

Hello!

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread. My name is Caz, I am 34 and hoping to egg share at LWC Cardiff...have a consultation on Tuesday. Eek. We went down the egg share route two years ago in Glasgow but it didn't go to plan and I couldn't share in the end (they weirdly couldn't access my right ovary on EC day) but we carried on with treatment and we have an 18 month LG from that ICSI cycle. Our issue is low sperm count, I seem to be fine...so far 😳

More nervous than I thought I would be about the consultation.

Hope you are all well. I presume everyone is at different stages of the treatment?

Caz x


----------



## kez26

Afternoon ladies  

thank you for all the luck etc.. ET isn't till tomorrow at 9.30am lol

CazMc - welcome and good luck on your journey xx

Beckha - fingers crossed the scratch on its own isn't that expensive xx

MadameG - Thank you x Hope you're ok lovely.. How are you getting on xx

Larniegh - keeping my fingers crossed for some good news and you can get started. Must be nice to know they gave out your profile yesterday xx

Loopy - sooooo sorry you feel like that  hope you are felling a lil better today.. Im sure everything will work out for you lovely.. Sending you big hugs   xxx

AFM - excited but nervous for tomorrow.. I can't decide if I should freeze the left over embryo if it is good enough. It will cost me £900 and it's just 1. Really don't know what to do xx


----------



## beckha

I would probably freeze if you can. 

My clinic send me my forms for my blood tests today but they haven't signed them where it says it's charged to them and not us. Going to have to get them to send me new ones I think annoying. Just hope they're here by next Saturday as that's when I'm getting them done. Gah.


----------



## kez26

Ohhh how annoying Beckha, hope you get it sorted xx


----------



## Tara8587

Loopy - I live overseas due to work currently so it's the flights back that would mean extra time n expense. Just hope it's not too many I guess! 

Kez - ahh I thought it was today! Loads of luck  I always thought I probably wouldn't freeze as like you say it's £900 plus FET is about £1k so a fresh egg share would give fresh embies at no cost... But then I haven't been through all this before so don't know the pain etc involved xx


----------



## CazMc82

Good luck today Kez!!


----------



## Larniegh

Kez - best of luck today. If it was me I'd probably pay to freeze x


----------



## CazMc82

I would prob pay to freeze too if you can. I was gutted I didn't have any that made it to freezing stage last time 😔


----------



## CazMc82

Is anyone here sharing at BCRM? I am in contact with them as well as LWC. From my own research I see that they have a big waiting list for ladies doing DE IVF so maybe my wait would be quicker with them?! Apologies if this makes no sense. Kind of thinking out loud!


----------



## Larniegh

Hey hun, I'm with CRGW but I've heard the BCRM has recipients waiting around 12-18 months in some cases as it's a partial NHS trust run clinic. Ive no idea how long a donor would wait though. Lots of places will do a cycle after a certain amount of time waiting (so it's 12 weeks at Crgw and I think it's 8 weeks somewhere in Manchester) so might be worth checking if BCRM is somewhere you're considering. Good luck with choosing a clinic hun


----------



## loopy loo1017

Good luck Kez....let us know as soon as your pupo xxx


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks Larneigh. I will ask LWC Cardiff this week and see what they say. Just hoping my AMH hasn't decreased since last time. LWC Cardiff would certainly be the handier clinic 👍🏻


----------



## Tara8587

Hi all - have you enjoyed your weekends? We had a lovely swim yesterday and a nice walk round the lakes with the dogs this morning. 

Kez - how did it go?!

Is there a thread just for lister clinic? I found an old one but not sure if there is a current one xx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon lovelies xx

Tara - there is a thread for the lister but it doesn't seem to be used much. Theres quite a few ladies on here that are at or have been to the lister (including me), so might be worth asking here if you don't get a response there xx

CazMc - fingers crossed for a good AMH result xx

Loopy, Larniegh & Beckha - how are you?? Are you having a good weekend??

AFM - I've been sleeping half the day I was so tired when I got home... well I'm officially pupo and OTD is a week on tuesday. I had both embryos put back as the quality of both weren't great. one was graded 4BC (a poor C) and the other 2-- as it couldnt be graded properly. If I had just one put back they would have left the second one for another day and then graded again, then might of been able to freeze. But the consultant was happy for me to have them both put in. I even got a lil photo of the 2 embryos xxx I had decided if I could I would freeze one but I didn't have to make that decision in the end xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Kez! Good luck! Only a week and two days to wait?? That's not long at all!!!!! Eeek.


----------



## pollita

Congrats on being pupo Kez! That's great that the 2ww is really short (more like a 1.2ww  )

Hope everyone else is doing well. I've been quiet. Still no AF. 99% sure I ovulated yesterday so AF won't be here until Aug 4th   I guess I'm looking at EC about 26th September at the moment


----------



## Larniegh

Periods! The eternal cosmic joke!! Hope it rocks up soon Pollita x


----------



## kez26

Larniegh and Pollita, I know I was shocked it was so soon lol

Fingers crossed af arrives soon pollita... the only time we are hoping for it to come lol x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez congrats on being pupo hun...omg can't believe that OTD isn't long away at all...lovely that you could get a photo aswel xx

Pollita it's so annoying when af doesn't come when it should...Hopefully it arrives soon and treatment will be well under way  xx

Larniegh hope your well hun? Hope you get some good news next week xx

Tara hope your well? Loads of the girls have cycled at the lister I've  heard good things xx

Afm baseline scan in the morning hopefully all is well what exactly are they looking for? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy a nice thin lining and quiet ovaries   xxxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

....and congrats Kez on being pupo!! Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck for this morning Loopy! Let us know how your date with dildocam goes xxx


----------



## beckha

Kez congrats on being pupo. 

Pollita same now just waiting for period. I will be on pill before I start though so I think my EC will be later than yours xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Hi everyone, sorry not been on here for a little while, not really had much to say as nothing happening with me but I've been dipping in and out to see how you're all doing.

Pollita - won't be long until you're starting again, excited about all those lovely eggs you're going to get that are all for you.

Kez - congrats on being pupo.

Mle - congrats on your BFP.

Loopy - hope this mornings scan goes ok.

Larneigh - hope you can get started soon.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, I can only go back so far on my phone.

Afm - waiting for af to arrive then I will be starting the HRT patches again on day 1, scan on day 15 and if all well start with the progesterone pessaries and ET on day 20. Af is due on Thursday so not long to go although I'd be surprised if it happened before Saturday. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 

Thanks for asking all  

Scan went well lining thin and ovaries quiet start 150 of menopur tomorrow the consultant wanted to put me on 75 menopur and 75 bemfoli but cuz I've already got the menopur I'm staying on that a bit worried now though as the consultant wanted me on them xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph - lovely to see you again hunny! Hope you're ok and best of luck with the ET!!! 

Loopy - glad your scan was ok! Dont worry about the meds, if it was a big issue they would have arranged for you to be given the other meds! Positve thoughts and masses of protein and calcium for you now!!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun...my oh said I need to eat more meat to get protein but I'm not a massive e meat eater at all. Any news? Xx

Kmurph lovely to hear from you can't believe how quick it has came round xx

Madame thanks hun... any news? xx

Pollita and Kez hope your both well xx

Afm chilling today can't be bothered to do anything lol can't believe injections tomorrow and scan on Tuesday next week. Ec should be 8th august if all goes to plan xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - non meat alternatives for protein - egg, peas, cottage cheese (actually most cheese), quinoa, beans (all sorts, not just baked). A friend of mine also went onto protein shakes for her stimm cycle so it might be an idea if you're struggling to get the protein in through normal eating. 8th of August isnt far at all now so fingers crossed it'll all go well!!!!! 

AFM - just to make you all snigger! I have the dentist later so forewent my breakfast of boiled egg on toast for a cheese sandwich... I then proceeded to have a salad at lunch with boiled egg and sundried tomato and now smell of egg AND garlic! FAIL!


----------



## beckha

Kmurph wishing you lots of luck for FET. 

I finally heard from clinic. I'm ok to have scratch else where. They are going to do me a letter. I am going to go to local clinic in Chelmsford it's £175 there. Literally 10 miles from my house. They're also sending the blood forms again with signatures on them today so should be here by Thursday really.


----------



## CazMc82

Good news Beckha - at what stage do you get the scratch done? I am not familiar with that one! Consultation and AMH test tomorrow, more nervous than I thought I would be 😩

Still getting to grips with that stage everyone is at but hope you are all well x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz hope tomorrow goes well hun it's exciting when things finally move forward xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks for the ideas on the protein atleast I don't have to eat just meat lol...haha its always the way when you go dentist I think anything you eat always leave a smell lol...my oh hates it when I eat garlic xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Pleased it's been sorted Beckha! 

Loopy I made a rush stop at Wilko for toothpaste!!  And no worries on the list. I do slimming world (badly) and they let you know good protein foods 

Caz don't worry hunny! It'll be quote informal tomorrow though you might have a date with dildocam to have a look at your lovely ovaries. It's amazing how quickly you lose all modesty surrounding your vagina when you're trying to get pregnant!!  xx


----------



## CazMc82

Can't say I missed the Dildocam Larneigh but yeah I think I lost my modesty regarding TTC years ago! Anything goes these days😂🙈

Ahh loopy Lou I remember the extra protein stage. I was all about the Brazil nuts and eggs as I don't eat a whole lot of meat either. I do remember going for a Nando's and having extra chicken! Hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## beckha

Yoghurt is really good for protein. As is milk. 

Peas oddly too! Haha. 

Caz scratch you have cycle before IVF on cd21. So I'll be having it this next cycle. Good luck for your app. My AMH actually went up from before Bella as they've changed the assay. Let me know how it goes x


----------



## CazMc82

Ahh Beckha that is soon. Did you have one last time? I am intrigued to see what my AMH is, I am not even sure what LWC's AMH cut off is? Must research that tonight and remember to take all my paperwork! 

Who knew peas were a good source of protein?! Not me! I am actually intolerant so will stick to yoghurt sand cheese. I will try and drink more milk but I really don't like it!


----------



## Larniegh

Caz good luck today xx protein is in so many places you'll be ok. If you aren't keen on milk make sure you take loads of vitamin d to help you absorb the calcium from your diet. Cheese is still high in calcium too. You like flavoured milk at all??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz good luck for today xx

Afm it's the 6 weeks holiday and I'm up because I had to inject o the joys I just want to sleep ...first menopur injection tonight any ideas what time I should do it? Xx


----------



## beckha

Caz no never had scratch before. Thought we'd throw everything at this cycle. Way I'm feeling at moment it may be our last x


----------



## CazMc82

Not off to the best start! Had to wait for my partner to get back from work, then missed the train, now on a later train but will be 30 mins late (they know, I may not get to see consultant). Also forgot my pre filled in paperwork.

It can only get better right?!


----------



## CazMc82

Hope you are ok Beckha. Been thinking about you all morning, big hugs <3


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Caz what a faff! Hope it all gets sorted out!!!!  Let us know what happens. 

Beckha - I can understand your thought process there. I really hope it works.


----------



## beckha

Oh no Caz! I hope it went ok x


----------



## CazMc82

Well it is a bit mixed! He said based on what he saw during the scan he is surprised my last AMH was so high at 22.7 (his bedside manner left a lot to be desired) and that my left ovary was still high (oh joy!). But at the consultation he said if AMH was fine I could probably go ahead with sharing and if they thought they couldn't get into left ovary would cancel the cycle which I am actually ok with that (or accessing one ovary on day and sharing all those eggs). So AMH was done and he will phone me on Thursday with a follow up, seems a bit quick?! He said a higher dose of the medication could move ovary so that is what I am praying for. I am now in a mindset of its meant to be it will. There is literally nothing I can do at this point! 

How are you all?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz really hope your amh comes back ok hun...hate it when people can be rude about things as if we are not going through enough xx

I still haven't done my injection yet I'm dreading it a bit tbh :/ with mixing it an all normally oh is with me when I inject but he won't be here until 9:15 may wait until then xx
Does anyone know how long it will be until I start to feel anything from the menopur? Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Can't blame you Loopy, I always preferred doing mine when my OH was there to keep me right. I never really felt much from the menopur but hopefully someone else can put your mind at rest 👍🏻You are doing great x


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck loopy!!  Remember some women wake up to spontaneous orgasms on it!!!! Focus on that instead of the worry


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just done my injection but it said the syringe should be just under the 1 Mark on the syringe but mine was just over the 0.9 I think I lost some but I don't know how...
Seriously that was so hard to draw up its unreal am not looking forward to it tomorrow let's hope it's ok  I'm sick of all this worry xx

Sorry for the me post guys just finding this all so stressful xx

Hope your all well xx


----------



## CazMc82

Loopy it does get easier - the first few injections are so stressful trying to figure it all out. You are doing so well, hang in there 😀


----------



## Larniegh

Hope you feel better soon babes. 

I'm having a rough start to my day. I swear everyone I work with is either pregnant or just had a baby. :-(  a girl I know is pregnant by accident for the second time and all she does is say how hard it'll be to have 2 kids 16months apart. I swear people don't know they've been born sometimes. :-(

Sorry, just needed to vent

Have a good Wednesday everyone. Send good thoughts to the woman considering renting my ovaries. Lol. It's Wednesday so the coordinator is doing her thing today.


----------



## CazMc82

Keeping everything crossed for you Larneigh! Sorry you are having a rough morning, there truly is nothing worse than ungrateful parents esp vocal ones. I always feel like the whole world is popping out kids, it will always make me sad. I try to be happy for others but that usually lasts for about 5 mins!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh sorry you've had a pants morning... I hate it when people make comments like that think I'd have said keep your legs shut then love lol I'm not in a good mood today either I think mine is due to injections
Fingers crossed hun that you are matched soon xxx

Caz hope your well hun and thank you it is stressful doing the menopur xx


----------



## Larniegh

I did feel like telling her to learn how to use a bloody condom but thought shouting that at work might not look great so opted against it! 

You're in the home straight now Loopy! So fingers crossed this will all be over and you can move onto the horrible pregnancy moods instead! Ha! On the plus this time next year you should hopefully be feeling normal again..... 

Caz hunny when is the doc doing your AMH?


----------



## CazMc82

Ha ha! I think I would have said the same to her, what a pest these people are 😂

My nurse took my AMH yesterday and the way the Dr explained it was that he would have the results tomorrow on the follow up phone call?! That seems fast though? His English was not very good so I may have misunderstood! 😳


----------



## Larniegh

I think it's actually a pretty quick test if it's done in house, so that would be good!! Lots of places send the blood away and that's what takes time.


----------



## CazMc82

Yeah there was no mention of sending it away so that makes sense. Kind of scared I get it back so soon, if it was two weeks I could kind of get it out of my head. Any news today lovely? x


----------



## Larniegh

Nope, no call so I guess I didn't meet the recipient's needs :-( still, that's 2 weeks down now.... Only 10 to go....


----------



## CazMc82

I guess they may still be thinking about it, hopefully you will get an update soon. Waiting is a pain in the butt but I am hoping you won't have as long as 10 weeks to wait😊


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. I hope not too.


----------



## beckha

They send all their bloods to the doctors labratory in London. They have a courier collect them every afternoon Caz. I'm going to TDL on Saturday in London to have my bloods done rather than treking to Cardiff and them then sending them to London as I'm over here anyway. 

AMH is a really quick test.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Does menopur have to go in the fridge? I haven't put mine in as wasn't told too xx


----------



## CazMc82

I don't think I put my menopur in the fridge loopy? Can't remember for sure though, sorry 😬 Ahh Beckha that does make a lot more sense. It's nice to have such a quick clinic for a change. What bloods are you getting done? I will need all mine repeated again 😳


----------



## pollita

Menopur only needs to be in the fridge in powder form. Once you've mixed it you can keep it at room temp. 

Hope everyone's ok!


----------



## loopy loo1017

The only one that had a fridge sticker on was my trigger shot the pharmasist said the others can be kept at room temperature lol best phone my clinic tomorrow and check xx

Feel like a pro tonight my menopur injection went well only lost 1 drop and that was to push the liquid to the end of the syringe wooooo go me lol...I feel alot livelier on the menopur xx

Hope everyone gets going soon it's hard all the waiting I've waited 11 months from the beginning of egg sharing to finally starting ( that's with switching hospitals too) so hopefully it won't be long for you guys xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. 
I've been reading everyone's posts as and when I can.
I just didn't want to come on here as I didn't want to tempt fate and plus nothing really was happening my end.

Kez I hope it's a sticky one for you, keeping everything crossed I'm with the lister too.  Xxx

Loopy loo so glad you're finally getting there lovely, so glad you're nearly there. Stick with it lovely it's worth it ;o) xxx

I really hope everyone else is doing ok, the waiting is the hard part we wait for test results, we wait to be matched, then wait for af, then wait for ec, then transfer, then testing to see if it's worked then for scans etc. Patience is the key but that's easier said then done.

I have zero patience, I had a FET Monday and have tested every single day and today I got a very faint positive on a clear blue. I'm excited, and very scared at the same time. I tested out the trigger, I had that last Monday and it was out my system definitely last Friday. For those of you who know my history you'll understand how uneasy this is for me. I'm taking it one day at a time and we have decided no scans till 12 weeks. 

I hope you all have success and happy sticky beans I will come on from time to time but I'm so busy with work it's a bit hard and I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch again ( the irony of that saying is not lost on me lol ) but feel free to dm me anytime  xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy  hi hun fingers crossed this is it for you it must be so hard after what you went through make sure you come back and let us know...and thank our feel like I'm getting somewhere now xxx

Does anyone know when I should start feeling any twinges or anything in my ovaries have my 3rd injection of menopur tonight? Xx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, eek, so hopeful and excited for you! Completely understand your feelings though.   Let's hope this is the one!

Loopy, I never got any twinges or symptoms on menopur to be honest, so don't worry if you don't! (or if you do! it's normal either way). All I felt was "full" and bloated towards the end of the 17 days, less so on the second IVF though as I had fewer follicles.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita thanks hun I feel quite rounded lol and had a few twinges today but that might be because I've cleaned the house from top to bottom lol I do have headaches though xxx

Any news on af?? Xx


----------



## pollita

When is your next scan, loopy? Hope it brings good news!

AF is still playing hide and seek. Boo.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita my scan isn't until Tuesday a while to go yet I have has some pains in my sides/ ovaries this afternoon actually dreading my next injection as I'm feeling a tad ruff now lol xx

Can't believe af still hasn't come it's always the way isn't it bet you just want to get started now x


----------



## beckha

Still waiting for my period too here pollita.


----------



## beckha

Morning girls. Today is CD1 so start the pill tomorrow. Eek! Hoping she sends my treatment plan out today so should be here by early next week and should know what I'm doing!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies so happy for you flutter for the ladies that don't no me I egg shared in 2014 and my little girl will be one next Wednesday wanted to try again for ages but hubby kept changing his mind now I've been back to the lister and had my bloods done but my iron  is low will this affect  egg share


----------



## bethannora

Hi Trina - my iron was low on my most recent round (15). My clinic weren't bothered by it at all & it didn't affect anything. I was put on ferrous fumarate, but had to stop taking it a few days before ET. Hope it's the same for you x


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha happy days that your period has graced you with its presence!!!  Hope your treatment plan arrives soon  

Trina hope your iron doesn't cause too much bother for you and good luck with getting matched. 

Loopy how you feeling sweety?

Everyone else hope you're OK. On mobile in the middle of Malvern so can't see it all. No joy on a match yet but another lady has my details now so maybe next week? Fingers crossed. Still it's another week done. 3 down now!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh atleast it's moving ( I know it prob doesn't feel like it) fingers crossed you hear something next week...I feel better just feeling full and bloated and keep having pulls and twinges in ovaries just need my scan to come so I can see what's happening in there xx

Trina I'm sure it will be fine with low iron levels and it can be helped with iron tablets plus it's very common in pregnancy anyway xx

Is it ok to drink sparkling water instead of normal water? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Pleased you feel better hun and bloated is a good thing!!!  I've had a second email that looks promising with 2nd couple, they're away for a couple of weeks and will let my coordinator know when they're back so I'm quietly optimistic


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh yay I really hope it's good news then sounds promising as soon as your matched time flies  
are you on any vitamins or anything? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

It's exciting and terrifying all at once. I hope they send her an email tomorrow before they leave and I get a call next week. Otherwise it'll be more like 3 weeks by the time they get back!!! Still someone might steal me before then. 

I'm taking 1000mg evening primrose oil and pregnacare. When I get pregnant Im meant to start baby aspirin straight away. Maybe I should start now?? I dunno!?!?!  Trying to eat plenty of protein too. Should maybe give this all some proper research! What did you take?


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've been terrible tbh lol ive cut out caffeine altogether and I am taking seven seas trying to get pregnant I don't smoke or drink so that's helped too but tbh i havent done anything else...how come you have to take baby aspirin? I've always wondered why women have to take it see I know nothing

Yeah as they can still offer your profile out whilst they wait it is exciting...I was blown away when I got the call to say I was matched I wasn't even going to take the first appointment as I wasn't expecting it to be so quick xx


----------



## Larniegh

The baby aspirin is something they do with women who have miscarried to make sure enough blood gets to the placenta. For me it's just a precaution. 

I'll be throwing sicky at work if needs be to make sure I get the first appointment going. Lol. Fingers crossed it should be no longer than 3 weeks till I make the appointment now. Hat would be for my September cycle if they can fit me in. Oh couple can't you just say yes now!!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oooo right I never knew that...best total are precautions  

Lol yep they should phone first thing in the morning and agree I don't see why they need to go away first...yep you need to put yourself before work xx

I'm hoping I can get paid leave at my work I've read a few articles that say I can so hopefully will have 2 weeks off soon...as ec is approximately w/c 8th august x


----------



## beckha

Hopefully she chooses you Larneigh! Everything crossed for you! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys just a quick one

I've just done my 4th menopur injection and it was a nightmare tried 5 times to get it in and it really hurt so I iced the area and tried again it still hurt so I iced it for longer and then it finally went in....could it be because my stomach is starting to bloat and that why the needle is harder to penetrate the skin? 

Sorry for the lack of personals just dreading my injection tomorrow now xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I struggle with the menopur injections sometimes. I find I have to very quickly poke them in, almost like throwing a dart.


----------



## Caz2424

Loopy 
I have had problems too with menophur and agree with Polita pinch a fleshy bit and hard Stab in but inject v slowly 
Also get some Emla cream from the chemist, put on an hour before and a plaster over the top then you won't feel a thing.
I've got Emla both online or asked from behind the counter superdrug  / boots before 

Hi to everyone else sorry for lack of personals x

Fluttershy and Mle massive congrats and pray it all continues to go well xx

Caz


----------



## Larniegh

Oh no Loopy :-( do you have any other fleshy sights you could use? Like your thigh or anywhere?? Hope its better tomorrow. 

Most places give 5 days paid leave from what most people have said. That's what I'll get. I think I'll keep it for post Ec too. 

As for the couple, I guess it's a lot of money so they need to know for sure it's right for them. Lol. But would be amazing I'd they did decided to give the coordinator the go ahead sooner rather than later. That would be amazing. I need some timescales in place!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## beckha

Loopy are you using same needle to draw and inject?

Pill day today. Eek! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks caz and pollita I've never stabbed it in that freaks me out a bit I've always just pushed it in slowly I may have to try something new though xx

Larniegh I'm not sure about injecting in my thigh as just feel better about it being in my belly as that's where it needs to be lol I'm so strange...I'm going into work tomorrow to see what the policy is and hopefully tomorrow and Wednesday will be my last days for 2 and a half weeks...I'm know what your saying about the couple it must be a hard decision for them to make and because we are first timers they have no idea of whether we will be good responders or not xx

Beckha I use the pink needle to draw up and the yellow one to inject...it's pierces the skin but is too painful then to push in and they bleed straigh away...the ball is finally rolling now xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy I get what you mean, I don't know if it makes.any difference though?? Will your OH do it for you? Generally easier for other people to do things because they're less hesitant if they can't feel the pain. My step dad will be doing mine as he's in health care and I'm a pansy! Ha!!! 

Beckha exciting stuff. You can start to count the days now. Lol. 

I've been looking at the dates and if this couple say yes in 3 weeks and I get a quick enough appointment my otd would be around the same day I tested with Tathan. Not sure if that's a good sign or not. And then the whole way I'd be comparing the timeline!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh nope I wouldn't let my oh near me with a needle lol I like to be in control and know what's going to happen and when lol....That's madness about dates I think it's normal to compare...I've got a little ahead of myself too and worked out if I get pregnant I will be due around my ds birthday xx


----------



## Larniegh

Expensive month  I really hope it all goes to plan hun xx


----------



## beckha

I can't because no treatment plan yet!! Haha. 

I find it hurts more when my OH does my jabs. Prefer doing them myself. 

I've got alot of chub though so I don't get any issues like that. 

Been for my infectious disease bloods today in London!


----------



## Larniegh

Ah I thought you had your plan in place now. Ugh!!! Still almost there. Fingers crossed you'll have a plan soon.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls 

Just a quick 1
My company policy says that I can have 5 days paid leave if Im having fertility treatment it doesn't state that it needs to be for appointments or anything in particular but my people manager is away so the person  covering has said it may be just for appointments only but I don't see how and the hardest part of ivf I feel is the injecting  (stimms) and ec and et - feeling annoyed and confused atm xx


----------



## Larniegh

My understanding is you can have it when you need it. Because you can't take sick pay you couldn't take a few days off if Ec is horrid so you can have the 5days then. It's to help you to deal with the pain, discomfort and stress of the whole thing x hope they sort it hun xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I'm going to phone head office and see what they say

A colleague has just said to me that it's a choice to have ivf we just had a heated discussion how the f**k is it a choice that I can't have anymore children naturally? I am livid such narrow minded people in the world....but then thinks that it's acceptable to have a tummy tuck on the NHS...fuming is not the word xxx


----------



## djjim22

Loopy -  hopefully head office will give you an answer but I'm sure as Larneigh says it should be up to you when you take it. Plus as you will be having some sort of sedation for EC you shouldn't be at work for 48 hours after that so I'm sure they'd rather you took those days then than take them as sick (which again I'm sure you'd be entitled to as it is classed as an operation of sorts). We don't get those five days where I work but I was lucky that my manager was really understanding and allowed me to move holidays about to take some time off after EC.

Larneigh - Regarding the dates I'd definitely take that as a positive.xx

Hope everyone else is good. I need to have another catch up!


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy!! I cannot believe that. People are so ignorant sometimes. Grr. I mean for me yes it's an option I'm taking. Because I want to give someone the gift of my eggs and it ups my odds of getting pregnant. But for most people it's not an active choice. Grr. I'm so cross for you!!! 

Djjim hope you're well. X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Djim I thought it would be my choice what I used them for but doesn't seem that way...my work have been good with me other than this which is a shame...hope your ok hun? Xx

Larniegh I know I was just really annoyed with that comment but I suppose I need to realise some people just don't understand ivf...u ok though? Xx

Afm sorry about the rants earlier just get so stressed sometimes....my stomach is continuing to grow :/ it's injection number 6 tonight still seems surreal that I'm finally doing all this xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Larniegh

Have you Googled your rights on this one? I know my place will plan 5 days from EC. You can't drive for 48 hours anyway so surely they'll give you 2 there. And then you'll get one for ET day. That's 3 at least. Ugh I'm so cross with your work. Lol 

As for your belly - top stuff. Hope uou have 20 follies on the scan on Tuesday x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh they are saying it's for appointments only and that I need proof I tried saying I need time off after ec and then et...the catch is I only work 2 days a week (as I was at college but that's now finished) so my appointments may now fall on the days I work but I don't see if im entitled to paid leave why I can't have them to relax a bit after et it's as if I have to be at the hospital everything I want a day off if im not then I'm not entitled to anything....it's a joke...im glad I'm not the only one getting stressed lol 

Fingers crossed they are growing at the right rate..really hope you hear something soon and you can get going... waiting really is the hardest part xx


----------



## Larniegh

When is your normal manager back?? That really just doesnt sound right at all.... But then I only know it from my side of things. Officially you're not entitled to time off for IVF unless your job choose to give it, though they have to allow reasonable time for appointments in the same way as any medical appointment.

That all said, from the day of ET you're treated as pregnant for the basis of sick pay, so if you feel too crap to work it becomes a "pregnancy related sickness" or at least that's how I understand it. Dunno if that makes any difference for you and your work though. This is because of sex discrimination as only women are capable to having IVF treatment and deal with the side effects thereof. 

Is your scan on Tuesday on your day off? You can't exactly move it to a working day if it's not. Have you spoken directly with HR where you work?

AFM The waiting is a killer but at least I feel like maybe I am getting somewhere!!!  I might take the next 3 weeks to really lose some weight as opposed to just half heartedly trying. If only I could stop drinking tea....


----------



## beckha

Loopy your collegue sounds like a see you next Tuesday. Your work also seem clueless. Tell them you're having an operation? I took sick after EC. 

How is everyone?

I went to my first ever crossfit session last night. I'm quite excited that I now have something to concentrate on if this cycle doesn't work out! Lol. Still at the gym 4 times a week. Not sure when I'll have to stop? I don't really want to to be honest!


----------



## Larniegh

Hardcore Beckha!! I have friends who do it and love it though!! 

I know it's daft but I feel so terrified by the Idea of being active after ET, like it'll fall out. Ha! I know it can't and that that's the irrational side of mind in play.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha I totally agree couldn't believe he said...glad people think the same though was wandering if if was me just being a cow...I wish I had the energy to go the gym lol once a week nevermind 4 xx

Larniegh sounds like a plan to focus on something...tbh i had given up on being matched and was just getting on with other things (mainly writing applications and looking for jobs lol) but then when I got that call to say I was matched I was so surprised...I am too a tea drinker I have cut it down as all I'm mainly drinking is water but I have bought decaf teabags and tbf you can't really tell the difference xx

Kez how are you getting on lovely? Xx

Oh Larniegh I've tried looking for information on the Internet about my rights but because most companies don't offer any paid leave for ivf there's just nothing out there and there's only a paragraph in the colleage handbook about it all...silly really and they should make it clearer...wish me luck I'm going to phone them in a bit 

Afm woke up late so didn't do my injection until half 8 :/ normally I do about 7:45 but because I was at work yest I did it at 7:15 so that's a big difference between times hope that's OK xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey hun

This is what's in my HR thing: 

If you require time off for IVF treatment, you will be allowed to take paid leave to undergo a course of treatment, which should not exceed 5 days.  You will need to agree dates in advance with your Line Manager.  If you require further IVF treatment, you will need to take holiday or unpaid leave.  Time off for IVF treatment is excluded from Company Sick Pay.

Vague intentionally I've no doubt! However I do know that they let people have the 5 days in one go to get them from EC to ET (and so not to just get to appointments). Maybe tell them you're really bloated and feel horrid but you dont want to go off as sick? They need to acknowledge how hard this process is on the body and make allowances for you! 

I've been drinking decaf since I was pregnant with Tathan and a decent one will do you fine. I think my preference is for Tetly (2 for £5 for the big ones as Asda usually) but tesco actually do a pretty decent own brand one!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh that's exactly what mine says do you work in retail? I don't see the issue as to when I take them though going to phone them in a minute and see what they say...mines says you can have them together or singly aswell 

I'm using the tetley ones atm I've never noticed tescos own may have to have a look

Going to phone them now will let you know how I get on xx


----------



## Larniegh

Best of luck! I dont work in retail, but I'm sure they all use the same wordings in their HR documents! 

Tesco usually have decaf off on the side on their own somewhere, their own brand is in a blue box


----------



## loopy loo1017

Couldn't get through to anyone who could actually help me apparently I've got to bring in proof that I'm having ivf so going to get a letter from them tomorrow and then work said they will have to look into it, it's not going to get me anywhere I'm fuming though xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I think I'm going to go in Tuesday and tell them I want my 5 days off starting Wednesday they will have all the proof that they need and it says I can have them in a block which equals 2 and a half weeks for me as I work part time xx


----------



## Larniegh

They really arent best helpful are they! Ugh! Defo get the letter from your clinic though hun and tell where you work that you know your rights and they're discriminating against you if they don't sort it out! That should get you past ET if you only have the 14 days of stimms right?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah it should get me a week and a half past et if I have a 5dt so it just works well I don't have to stress and I recover and relax at home without any worry...I know it's not the greatest to have that much time off but it's only 5 days when you look at it xx

Feel really crappy and emotional today don't want to move alday but I'm just going to clean the house quickly lol and then watch a film with ds xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well that's a good thing  just take it easy. Life will still be there after you've got all those lovely eggies out.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi ladies how are we all tonight this thread has gone so quiet lol 

I'm feeling better and think I may have mastered my menopur injections yyeeeesssssss lol first scan tomorrow so hopefully get some good news....still bloating and having pains and niggles in my belly 
Will update tomorrow after I've had my scan xxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Loopy! I've been quietly watching - since I'm a) not egg-sharing this time, and b) STILL WAITING FOR AF (   ) I haven't said a lot. Hope you're all doing ok!

I'm now on CD41, longest cycle ever. In heaps of pain sporadically so something is happening, but still no spotting or bleeding or anything. Just annoyed and down.


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies hope you're all well !

Thank you for you lovely messages and congratulations it means so much.😘😁 Xxxxxx

Loopy hope your scan goes well tomorrow ! I think the person who said that has a bloody cheek ! They clearly have no idea about the struggles of trying to conceive ! Just ignore small minded people like that, don't let their horrible jibes get you down lovely you've come a long way and have done amazing ! The things you do for the whole ivf journey is some to be proud of ! So stay positive you'll be laughing at the end of it lovely 😀 Xxxx

Pollita I'm sorry to hear af is being illusive, it never turns up when you want it to, and then does when you don't want it to. Is there anything that can be done ?about it ? Xxxx

AFM well since I got my bfp although it was faint, like hardly visible, i've been testing every day and they have all been really faint lines since my 3dp5dt. Friday and Saturday I tested with a digital clear blue, both said not pregnant :/ I felt like something was wrong or I'd misread the lines for evap lines, so today I did the same pee stick dye tests (clear blue) and it was a tad darker so I thought sod it I'll try a clear blue digital and it came up 1-2 weeks !! Extremely excited that I'm not going mad, poor Madame g has indured my excessive texting, so sorry lovely !! But also very nervous in case history repeats it's nasty self :/ I'm still not having any scans till 12 weeks I don't want that happy fee to be taken away from me again. Maybe I'm over thinking it but I really do not want an early scan xxxxx

Hope everyone is doing good, I will pop in from time to time to see how you're all doing xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita you could ask the clinic for norethisterone if she is being a proper witch? Perhaps you have got a big cyst on one of your ovaries and that's causing the pain? So hope tomorrow is day one for you xxx

Fluttershy 😊😊😊😊😊 xxxx

Loopy good luck tomorrow! Xx

Kez waiting impatiently for your updates 😉 Xxx

I'm around ladies, just not really posting as nothing positive going on at my end. Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

What time today hun Good luck xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies sorry haven't been around lately but I have been reading your posts just haven't posted but I'm still here if you lovely ladies need me!

Pollita, sorry AF has decided to come late, it's always the way when you're waiting for it but great what madameg said you could ask clinic for northisterone to nudge it! 

Fluttershy, that's brill on the CB digi! Hope all goes well with this pregnancy Hun! You've been through so much!

Loopy, great you've mastered the menopur injections is great you've started after so long waiting! Don't worry about those ignorant people, we know how hard this journey is and I wouldn't care what they say! Good luck with scan today!

Madameg, hope you're ok lovely! 

Larneigh, hope you get matched soon lovely!

Beckha, I don't know how you find the energy! Hope you're ok!

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, I'm 14+4 today and have a scan a 11th August with the obstetrics which I can't wait for! 12 weeks scan went well and have my 20 week scan 12th sept! I'm looking at a 3 bed property today and hopefully we'll get it and yesterday omg we bought a pram and we only went into mothercare to get an idea on prices and sis was so keen to buy it lol!


----------



## kez26

Morninggggg lovies, sorry I've been missing for so long ladies 

OMG MadameG you have an awesome memory   

I only went and got BFP... I cant believe it!!

Sorryyyy for lack of personals ladies.. hope you're all well and doing ok xxx


----------



## MadameG

Kez AMAZING news!!!! Congratulations!!! Take it easy lovely 😊😊😊😊 xxxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations Kez !!! So happy for you    xxxx


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  kez well such good news on here I'm around ladies and reading just nothing to report  as yet xx


----------



## bethannora

Congrats Kez - fab news 

Flutter - amazing news for you too. I totally understand why you will wait for a scan. Good luck x 

Cortney - mega cute that you have bought the pram. Hope the house viewing goes well x 

Pollita - come on af! Get those white trousers on x 

Madame - how are you lovely? x 

Loopy - how is the jabbing going? You will be a professional in no time! When's your scan? x 

Trina - hope everything is OK with you x 

Larneigh - I still have everything crossed that you will get matched asap x 

Beckha - hope everything is OK with you. Do you have your treatment plan yet?

Well we had our follow up appointment after our fourth failed cycles last week. We have a new plan - we aren't going to egg share anymore, we are paying for our own cycle. We are going to use my DP's eggs and transfer them to me. She has a fab AMH of greater than 69, so fingers crossed we get some frosties too. I have had a load of blood tests done to see if there's a reason for implantation failure - ferratin, b12, vitamin D and loads more that I have forgotten. Also going to have a hytseroscopy. Have treatment planning next week. Eeeeeekk! But we get married in 4 weeks, so we will start just after that hopefully. 

B x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh my god Kez!!! Massive congratulations hun! xxxx 

Bethan it's good to see you back hunny and good luck with your full cycle (and the wedding!!!) I know it can't have been an easy choice to make but I really hope you get a good result this time around. If it all pans out with my potential match and I get a quick enough TP appointment then we could be cycling at a similar time. I'm on CD 1 today, so likley going to miss next cycle too and hoping to get cracking on the one after if all goes well. 

My manager is back from paternity leave today and I'm already sick of the sight of the sight of him and all the people at his desk. So I have my music in my ears turned up far too high to be healthy. But its better than punching my boss?!?


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - I don't blame you. A guy in my work is due to have his baby soon. The exact same due date as the baby that I lost. I am planning on taking the day off work when he first returns (my boss is really supportive and will understand why). But definitely better than punching him in the face! Lol x


----------



## Larniegh

I thought about having the day off but with knocking off 1000 people in my office it would more like 2 weeks until they all stop talking to him! So I'm just getting on with it as best as I can. 

When will all your results be in hun?


----------



## Larniegh

Knocking on not knocking off! I swear I'm not planning to kill everyone in the office!!!!


----------



## pollita

Haha larniegh, don't go all murderous on us now!

Cortney, great news about the pram and new house. It must seem so real now!

I'm at the gym trying to kickstart AF so will catch up later x


----------



## pollita

...and kez, HUGE congrats! xx


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita do they have a vibration plate machine? Gets me flowing every time x


----------



## kmurph83

Kez and Fluttershy - massive congratulations.

Cortney - great to hear from you again, glad everything is still going so well for you.

Pollita - come on AF! Hope today's the day!

Bethan - glad you've got a new plan, really hope this is the one that works for you, also good luck for the wedding.

Larneigh - hope you get matched soon.

Loopy - how've you got on with your scan? Hope it's all good.

Afm- today is CD3 so have started with the oestrogen patches on Sunday. By rights my ET should be on the 19th (CD20) but am currently in discussion (arguments!) with the clinic over this! CD15 which is when I should be scanned is a Sunday, I am away on a conference in York but could get to the clinic by late morning/lunchtime to be scanned but they want me there earlier. The next option is I get scanned CD16 and transfer CD21 but that would mean ET on a Saturday which they don't want to do either. What they want me to do is scan CD18 and transfer CD23, I don't want this as I would have to go straight back into a physically demanding job the next day whereas if I had transfer on the Friday I could then relax all weekend. I just feel that I'm paying a lot of money for this so would it kill them to stay an hour or so later on the Sunday in order to scan me. Am I being unreasonable? Xx


----------



## pollita

Larneigh, can't see any of those plates at my gym. Did a lot of running, cross trainer and weights so hopefully it'll get going soon. 

I'm torn, because the later AF actually arrives the better. If it arrived today I'd be asking to take suprecur for a week longer than necessary so that EC doesn't collide with a wedding, so if AF doesn't arrive for another week that's perfect. 
On the other hand, I'm done with the PMS! Spotty, moody, bloated beyond belief, and the pain/cramps.

Kmurph, tough one. As much as you are paying they could well have reasons for not wanting/being able to do it later. I know the majority of consultants at private clinics also work within the NHS so it could be that they have to go to a shift at an NHS hospital in the afternoon. My ET was on a saturday morning and ended up being delayed because of the person before me, and my consultant left my clinic after my turn, ran across the road and went straight to the NHS hospital (literally ran haha). Or it could be anything really! Just don't stress or panic about it. Can you take a couple of days off from work if ET was CD23? x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez and fluttershy I'm so happy for you both amazing news xxx

Pollita sorry af hasn't turned up yet hopefully gym will get it going...I don't mind you being on here if your not egg sharing it's nice to keep it touch xx

Larniegh that must be hard to deal with feel like it's shoved in your face (unintentionally of course)...but I'd say listening to music is definitely the right option lol xx

Bethan so lovely to hear from you...great news that you've got things planned...omg can't believe your getting married in 4 weeks wow congrats hun xx

Cortney hope your ok? Can't believe how far you are already it's flying by...I love pushchairs I have 5 with my son lol so excited that you may be moving and that your sister is being extremely supportive xx

Madame hope your ok hun? It's lovely to hear from you....Hopefully things pick up your end and get moving in the right direction xx

Afm had scan today they looked concerned just from looking at my stomach I am extremely bloated it's unreal and very uncomfortable
The first thing she said when she scanned me was your ovaries are very active lol my largest follicle is 14.5 I have about 25-30 follies ranging from 14.5 to 8's and a few smaller I'd say I have about 10-15 above 10mm....I can defo feel it :/ they have taken my bloods and I will get a phonecall in a bit to see what they want me to do...just praying my cycle doesn't get cancelled
But I have a feeling I am defo going to get ohss  just worrying now xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kmurph sorry hun missed your post

I do think think you are being unreasonable at the end of the day you are a paying customer so they should be able to accommodate you...hope you get it sorted xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh no!!!!! I hope you dont get ohss hun or that they can do a freeze all cycle at least! I know you've been feeling it on this one! Could they give you the trigger early maybe? no idea how it all works, but if you've got a load of good size follies at this stage then maybe you can? When was you expected EC to be originally?? 

Kmurph - totally understand how you feel and it's a faff. Hope you get it sorted out soon xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I have absolutely no idea Larniegh I'm just waiting for the photos ec all to see what's going on with my estrogen...I'm definitely starting to feel it now though I'm not going to be able to work tomorrow either I can barely walk...ec was originally planned for Monday but apparently I've read the trigger shot can cause the ohss to get worse so atm I'm just sitting in limbo feeling sorry for myself lol hope your well hun xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Phonecall not phones ec lol


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I hope it doesn't get cancelled, nor that you get OHSS! Keep feating on lots of protein and water to keep it away as much as possible. Hope you get good news!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun :-( let us know when they call you back!  Really hope you just have lots of follies and hormones are ok. Tell work you'll be taking some time off xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I'm only drinking water atm as I'm that bloated I'm struggling to eat and I have no appetite...might try some boiled eggs though and thank you  xx

Larniegh me too hun I'm going to go in tomorrow with all my paperwork and tell them I won't be in until after ec but if I end up with ohss then I won't be back for a while  thanks hun xx


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - so sorry you're feeling so awful, really hope the phone call is good news and you feel better soon. Let us know what they say xx

Afm I've spoken to someone more senior at the clinic and she's said it should be fine for me to be scanned a bit later on the Sunday as she is there til 1 so will do it personally and I can have ET on the Friday. Just waiting to get it confirmed by email but hopefully will be fine. Feeling much happier now. I am self employed but on a long term contract where I am committed to doing 4 days a week. Means I can pick my day off so great for appointments but if want more than 1 day off need to give them a few weeks notice. Now I can have the Friday and Monday off and really take it easy those first few days.


----------



## MadameG

Loopy try and eat anything protein rich you can - cooked chicken slices, nuts, cheese, milk for example. Did you have free fluid on your scan? Hope they can sort something out to you, it is absolutely awful to have xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame she didn't mention anything about having free fluid on my scan and I didn't ask tbf wish I had now she just said they want to do bloods to air on the side of caution...I've been eating a load of eggs as apparently they have protein in but I'm going to get protein drinks tomorrow as I've not got much appetite atm...having stew for dina so hopefully that will have some protein in...thank you hun I'm just feeling so worn out xxx

Kmurph thanks hun will let you all know xx


----------



## beckha

Kez congrats!!

Just a quicky as I'm staying with my parents. 

Got my treatment plan today. I take my last pill 1st sept. Then I have a bleed and baseline scan CD3 then straight into stims. EC/ET is booked for week commencing 19th September.


----------



## pollita

Yay, great news Beckha! We will be cycle buddies as my EC is booked the same week (although I'm hoping it'll be delayed until the w/c 26th   )


I've been calling around all afternoon for prices for medication. Never knew how much they all differed! Through my clinic they were coming to about £1600 (   ) but Sainsburys came in at over £500 cheaper as they only charge trade price (so no profit, but somehow still a little more expensive than ASDA which do the same) 

Still shocked that I have to drop so much money on medication but at least I know what to expect I guess.


----------



## beckha

Ahhh how funny it's ended up like that. 

I'm feeling a bit anxious about it. It's come round so quickly and I thought I'd be doing long protocol!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just a quick 1 
My bloods have come back at 2900 so they have said to drop down to 75 menopur for tonight and tomorrow and to come back on Thursday to have more bloods done and another scan and take it from there xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well at least you're moving forward for now. Fingers crossed it'll all go well from here xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just hoping my levels stay the same or don't increase too much I really want to go ahead with this cycle but I spose I'm just going to have to wait and see xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well you'll know more on Thursday and fingers crossed it'll be all go x


----------



## pollita

Fingers crossed for Thursday!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks guys means alot....just got to face work tomorrow and tell them I won't be in and that I need to come in and discuss the time off last thing I want to do if they won't let me have it will have to get signed off work which means I won't get paid xx


----------



## beckha

Great news loopy!


----------



## Larniegh

Tell them to not discriminate against you!!! Do you get paid sick leave?


----------



## MadameG

Loopy hopefully your follies will chill out a bit, hoping for good news for you on Thursday xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Ye Larniegh I get paid sick leave but not for the first 3 days so I'm now going to lose 150 pound it's a joke xx

Madame thanks hun I'm hoping so to but I can't even sit forward or bend over as I can feel my ovaries getting squished it can be quite painful tbf xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh that's just rotten!! I hope they authorise the IVF leave for you!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

I can't see them doing it but I will give it a go xx


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck with them today hun x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi everyone 

Well I've finally got work to pay my 5 days I spoke to someone different and they spoke to someone else and I'm able to book 5 days off with pay atleast now that's one less stress on my mind xx

Larniegh hope your well hun xx

Madame so good to hear from you xx

Pollita af shown yet? Xx

Beckha hope your well xx

Hi to everyone else hope everything is going well for you all xx


----------



## Larniegh

So pleased they sorted it!! What time is your scan tomorrow??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks hun...it's at 8:45 so another early morning for me  I'm so tierd...just can't wait to see what will be happening just hope it's good news xx


----------



## Larniegh

At least you dont have to wait about all day stressing over it xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I know I thought it was best to get it done and out the way lol


----------



## pollita

Glad they sorted it for you. Is the 5 days per treatment or lifetime? Just curious - I only have one member of staff right now and she makes no secret that she has no intention of children, but I do wonder. My old job didn't have an IVF policy but they did have a one in a lifetime special leave that you could use for anything - wedding, special trip, I suppose IVF too. 

Nope, no AF. I'm giving her until the weekend. If no sign of it by Monday I'll call and ask for some Norethisterone to start AF. I'll be in the clear by then and EC shouldn't clash with my September wedding. 

After all this worry about next summer's weddings and possibly being due (if it even happens, which of course I am!) I've just decided to throw caution to the wind. Positive mental attitude and all that, eh?  

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Apparently I can have 5 days off per cycle of ivf and I can use it for 4 cycles of ivf so that's pretty good it's just that because they haven't dealt with it before no one had any idea of what was right or wrong xx

I don't blame you and like you said atleast it's now going to fit into your schedule and not the other way round...I think we have to stay positive on this journey otherwise it could lead us down some dark paths as it is so stressful and is emotionally draining xx


----------



## Larniegh

Wow you get 4 cycles?! I'd only get the one, so that's good


----------



## pollita

Wow 4 cycles? Amazing! They know how to treat their staff. I had to use my special leave when my dad died because they would only give me 3 days paid leave. Hated that place.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah I was shocked tbf but it's just took so long to get an answer but atleast now more people are in my company are aware of it so if another lady goes through ivf then she will hopefully get answers more quickly...
Pollita that is bad that they would only pay you three days I think bereavement at my place is 1 or 2 weeks xx


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck today Loopy x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi I've had my scan and back home already my follies have grown but I only have 4 decent sized on my left (thats my lazy 1 it loos like) and I've got about 10 decent sized on my right....they tried 3 times to get my blood :/ it just wouldn't  come out I'm full of bruises they finally got it out my wrist and they are going to phone later to let me know whether I stay on the same dose or whether I increase it back....feeling a bit disheartened as I reckon I'm only going to get around 10 eggs and thats only 5 each...but she said they have to see them at 18 before they will schedule egg collection so I'm in for a scan again tomorrow but I reckon I will now be stimming for longer xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy what a faff! At least you arent abandoning the cycle altogether which is a good thing. Fingers crossed it's all good on the bloods and then good on the scan again tomorrow xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I know I'm really glad my cycle won't be cancelled but I'm just hoping my follies start to grow they have only grown 2-3mm in 2 days I'm hoping they will put my dose back up so that the grow more xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry it's not the news you were hoping for loopy, try and stay positive lovely, I know that's easier said then done but as Larniegh said it's not all bad news cause they haven't abandoned it. I know you must feel crappy with all the meds and stuff, but you will get there xxx


----------



## pollita

loopy loo1017 said:


> I know I'm really glad my cycle won't be cancelled but I'm just hoping my follies start to grow they have only grown 2-3mm in 2 days I'm hoping they will put my dose back up so that the grow more xx


That is good growth though! Typical growth is 1-2mm a day so you're spot on  Don't be disheartened (easier said than done, I know!) my first cycle was the same and almost cancelled at one point, but given time for the smaller follies to catch up I ended up with 19 eggs. I'm sure you'll be the same  My EC was a week later than booked and I stimmed for 17 days in total x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita and fluttershy  

Pollita I can't believe you skimmed for 17 days that's a long time I have no idea when ec is going to be they haven't even mentioned it...Hopefully my scan tomorrow will be better xx

Fluttershy hope your well hun xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Skimmed lol stimmed


----------



## beckha

Don't be too dishearten loopy. My second cycle they could only see 2/3 good follicles. I ended up with 5 eggs! That was a non sharing cycle.

Next cycle I'll just be happy with 8 to share! I've been taking lots of supplements to try and concentrate on quality recently. 

I know everyone always says it but quality over quantity.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha that's good that you got 5 I think I'm just worrying but you are right it's definitely about quality...thanks xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey Pollita how are you lovely ? Any sign of af ? Xxx

Loopy I know you've waited do long to get going, then stimming taking its toll on you but don't give up, don't let them negative thoughts get you down lovely. You're almost there, and you'll be at ec before you know it !! How is your belly feeling now ? Xxxx

Oh almost forgot glad your work are finally playing ball, added stress you could of done without lovely Xxxx

I'm all good so far, just anxious about getting to 12 weeks :/ xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I second what becka said lol although the quality of the blast I had transferred wasn't as good as it was when they frosted our little ice gem. Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy don't lose heart hun, you'll get there  much better to have not carried on stimming hard and had your cycle cancelled through ohss already. One of my ovaries has done just a few mega follies each time and left the other to do the hard work. Keep hydrated hun xxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thanks hun yeah I'm drinking 2 litres of water a day so hopefully that will do...your right I'm so glad I didn't just keep at the same dose as I prob would have had a cancelled cycle xx

Fluttershy I say in the room when they were taking my bloods and I said I've had enough of all this ivf stuff now lol bet you they we've got a right one here...but I'm sick of being poked and prodded...belly is still really bloated and uncomfortable and I seem to be getting a few more pains aswell just looking forward to ec now xx

Yeah it's good to have work sorted as it was really stressing me out...so how far are you now hun? I'm so glad you've finally got your bfp...I understand your reasons for not wanting to scan it must be very hard after what happened before xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy babes I can totally understand why you feel how you do! It's horrid that any of us find ourselves here! It's high time we grow babies in a drawer somewhere! You're in the home straight though, try and keep that at the forefront of your mind over the next week or so! Are they calling you back today about the bloods? And what time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## MadameG

Loopy try and drink more if you can lovely. Everyone should drink around 2 litres normally, so during stimming it should be a litre or more extra. Your lovely eggies need you to stay well 😊 Xxxxx

Pollita any sign of the witch?! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I'm trying to drink more I'm just not a massive drinker normally lol but I will get as much as I can down  xx

Larniegh wouldn't that be a lovely way to have babies lol yeah that's what I keep telling myself xx

They have phoned about my bloods apparently my bloods aren't as high as they would like them to be they are 5700 so I think they want them higher so tonight I am back on 150 menopur and back again tomorrow for another scan and more bloods...I have no idea where they are going to get my bloods from this time though...
Annoying how my bloods now aren't high enough after being high on Tuesday I may have to stimm longer and ec could be Monday but prob looking more like Wednesday xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oh also my lining is at 10.4 which she said was good aswell I have no idea tbf xx


----------



## MadameG

That's an awesome lining Loopy, anything above 8 is good enough to transfer to. I know it's frustrating but you kind of just have to go with the flow with IVF, as ec can be sooner or later than expected. You make me sound like I was encouraging you to be an alcoholic  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha madame I know when I wrote it it sounded funny that's why I put lol...I wandered if you would have picked up on it lol xx
I'm glad my lining is ok then that's 1 thing...my belly seems to bloat more of a night and I've got pains in my back where my kidneys are I'm feeling well ruff...I don't know how women do this more than once it's a tough journey xx

Hopefully we all get the ending we want xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, sorry to hear that your bloods didn't show a high enough number (or that it was such a faff getting the blood! I hate when that happens). Fingers crossed for better news tomorrow

Madameg, how are things with you? Any update? Maybe I've missed one - sorry if I have!

No, no bloomin' witch. Going to call tomorrow and ask for a prescription of norethisterone to be sent out to me in the post. I prob won't have it until Monday now, and I don't even know how soon after taking it AF shows. Does anyone know how it works? How long do I take the norethisterone for and when does that do it's job?! Can only seem to find info on STOPPING AF by taking it (but I am searching on my phone)


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy I wonder that myself, how these women do this time and time again is beyond me. I only had 1 fresh cycle and one natural FET, they have taken it's toll on me for sure. I take my hat off to you all, I guarantee if men had to do it they wouldn't or they would give up after one go lol. Keeping everything crossed for you that your bloods go back up. And ec will be soon ! Xxxx

Madame g I failed miserably with drinking 2l a day, unless fizzy water counts ?? I did however and still do drink a lot of yazzoo's but only strawberry, i don't like the banana or chocolate ones. Oh and I love your pumpkins !!!! They look bloody awesome, I can't even keep a plant alive long enough to see any flower on it  Xxxx

Pollita so sorry to here af hasn't arrived yet, how bloody annoying :/ I have no idea about norethisterone unfortunately lovely. Xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy thanks hun I'm hoping it's sooner rather than later but I will do what's best xx

Pollita thanks hun  I've never had problems getting my blood taken I don't know what's going on my body is just a mess lol xx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter ewww fizzy water  can't stand it personally. I love blending fresh fruit into milk for milkshakes though.....mmmmm strawberries.... Glad you like the pumpkins! Xx

Loopy it is really rough on your body, hope you're taking it easy tonight xxx

Pollita it's basically progesterone, so you take it for a few days, which raises your levels, then when you stop your progesterone will drop too, triggering a bleed a few days later. I think it was about three days after that I bled for the fet. How annoying that it hasn't shown!! 

Thanks for asking after me, I know I've been quiet on here the last few months. Having a rough time as we are 100% positive that I had an early loss in June. My body felt pregnant for a week, accompanied by a few days of positive hpt's, but completely unsupported by a negative beta on the final day of positive tests. At the five week mark I --TMI -- passed identical tissue to what I passed at five weeks last year. Certainly not a clot at all... Had the nhs appointment today which was a waste of time - DH's SA had come back zero from a couple of weeks ago and we felt that we were being made out to be liars or that I had been unfaithful. A similar pattern had also happened in my July cycle, except this time my hpt were stronger than last years. Three days of positives (and a super high progesterone level a week after my day 21 had come back low). So so so frustrating. I feel like a complete fraud. I don't really have any explanation for it, other than possibly DH has a super low (cryptospermic I think it's called) count or its intermittent as the VR has scarring. He did have a 'non motile sperm count' a couple of years ago, followed a month later by a zero count again.

Sorry for the me post, just totally lost and bewildered here xxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g it's flavoured fizzy water lol, I couldn't even sip the non flavoured one it's gross lol. I can't even begin to understand how you're feeling right now  with the sperm situation don't let anyone make you feel you're a fraud, we felt like that as my oh's sperm was borderline at consultation, then come to the actual ec 3 months later and he had hardly anything so we had to have icsi, I couldn't quite believe how that happened after taking vitamins and doing everything by the book to up his sperm :/ as for the beta every woman is different to how we produce hcg, last year all my pregnancy tests were dark (apart from the first one) I still have one I thought I threw away and it is still darker then the ones I've taken this time. The ones this time hardly look there at all ( you've seen the pics lol ) this time last year exactly to the day 4w1d it was showing 2-3 weeks and I'm Stoll only showing 1-2 weeks I'm 4w1d today so honestly hun we all throw it out in high or low numbers. You know your body better than anyone so I believe you lovely. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Loopy good good, take it easy and rest if you can lovely you'll be pupo before you know it ;o) xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - good luck at the scan let us know how it goes.

Madame G - what a nightmare couple of months for you! There's nothing worse than the doctors making you feel like a fraud when you want their help! There is so little known about the whole fertility and pregnancy thing sometimes, and the human body is a strange strange thing. Try and be kind to yourself (and each other) for now. It may well be that your DH produces varying amounts of sperm and if thats the case then the Dr should be working with you and with that. Do you have any next steps planned hun? Sending you big hugs from Cardiff x 

Pol - Can't believe the witch is still MIA! When did you think you had ovulated? Has it been 2 weeks since it all went a bit weird? Hope it rocks up soon. Can you sit on the washing machine maybe?! 

Fluttershy - totally get what you mean about the sparkling water! I dont even understand how the plain stuff is so horrid but the flavoured is yummy! I think it counts as water, but someone correct me if I'm wrong?!

Everyone else hope life is rocking along alright  

AFM - nothing to report! But it's Friday so I'm hoping that maybe the co-ordinator will call today! It's one of her Egg Share days. The couple who were interested are away for another week though so I'm not getting ahead of myself just yet!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick update

Had my scan today I have 23 follies on my right and 9 on my left I have 2 at 18 and then I have 1 at 17 and some between 16 and 12 and then some smaller ones...they have taken my bloods today with no problems lol...I have another scan tomorrow and decision for ec will be made then she is hoping it is Monday as she said it's looking good but I thought they should be bigger xx


----------



## pollita

Great news loopy! If ec is Monday in sure a few of the smaller ones will catch up. 

Larniegh, hope you have good news today!

Hope everyone else is ok.  I'm just on my way into a meeting so quick one. I don't think I ovulated this cycle. I think my body tried a few times (about 10 days apart) but never happened. I'm bloated, sore (.)(.) and just plain miserable to be honest. 

Will hopefully speak to nurse this afternoon after my meeting x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just had a phonecall my bloods are only at 7000 and they said they should be around 15000 my dose has been put up to 225 for tonight and see where we go to tomorrow..I'm so frustrated as if they had left me at 150 instead of reducing it I would have prob been where I should...just worried I'm not going to end up with many eggs now....she said my bloods are in line with what they are seeing on the scan though xx


----------



## Larniegh

I knew you'd have loads of follies you beauty! Sounds like you should be on for Monday and ET by Friday!!! Gah! You could be Pupo this time next week!!! I wouldnt worry about the bloods at the moment if they arent quite where they might have been. It's possible that dropping down for the 2 days might have stopped OHSS even if it's added another day or two on before EC. They do this all the time and I'm sure they'll get you where you need to be. If you're eggs grow 2mm a day (is that right?!) then your 12-16 follies should be 18-22 by Monday.  

Pol that sucks hunny! Sore boobs is just horrid, stick some cabbage leaves on if they get too bad! Hope the nurse can sort things out for you x  Do you take Evening Primrose Oil? It can help sometimes. It's already doing wonders for my hair and skin and only been taking them a couple of weeks, because since losing Tathan my periods have really been taking it out of me and the hormonal rollercoaster is just nasty. The super high dose 1000mg ones can help to keep things i check though.


----------



## beckha

Sorry to hear no period yet pol. Hope it turns up soon. 

Loopy it's sounding good, I would imagine they were worried about OHSS that's why they lowered the dose. Sounds like they've avoided you getting it now. I stimmed for 14 days my first cycle I think and that was my best cycle!


----------



## beckha

AFM BCP is making my skin awful and giving me nausea and food aversion. I started back on my diet today after a week off and a 5lb gain. Wahhhhh. Hopefully get it off before I start stims.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita you heard from the nurse yet? Can't believe af has been such a witch this month and thanks hun xx

Larniegh I never though about it like that your a guden ain't you lol I think I'm just panicking alot...Yeah I suppose I could be pupo by next week that's pretty scary...have you heard from the egg co-ordinator today? Xx

Beckha thank you for that it's nice to hear some positive stories as I just keep worrying...Yeah I think that was their main concern the ohss but I hope that's under control now...Sorry the bcp is making you feel rubbish xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls I've got a tmi coming up lol

Well today I have found my lady parts to be quite sore and feel as though I have thrush is this going to be a problem? Should I bring it up to the nurses? 

I think it's because of all the internal scans that's been done  it can't be anything else me and oh haven't gone near each other in a while lol I haven't felt like it with all the treatment xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, sorry you're feeling like that. The gel used to irritate me when I started my first IVF but I think you get used to it. If it gets worse or unbearable don't be afraid to call and let them know.

Didn't get a chance to call today so will call Monday unless AF shows up x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy :-(  thrush is no fun if it is but it could just be from all the gel. Maybe have a good bath and try to flush it out.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita and Larniegh I feel it's because of the scans and the gel and the condom lol will  ring it up to them tomorrow just incase....Larniegh you read my mind I'm just about to have a bath now....going to get everything sorted for ds tomorrow as he is seeing his dad then I can finally get into bed xx

Hope everyone is well...pollita make sure you call them Monday so you can get started xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hope you feel better tomorrow hunny x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you xxx


----------



## BillieFM

Hi 
I a 9 weeks pregnant using an egg sharer in the UK

I am looking for woman going through the same experience to chat to

Just had a midwife appointment and am a bit confused as to how screening for Down's works for me.
She talked about the combined test which is a blood sample and  nuchal translucency measurement.

Thanks

BillieFM


----------



## MadameG

Hi Billie, congratulations  we are sharers on this thread, this one is probably better for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346772.msg6351677#new xxxxx

Loopy how are you doing today?! Thrush is horrid, I'd just check with your clinic in case. I think I had it mildly on my cycle before too xxxx

Pollita I'm hoping AF shows her ugly face this weekend and apologises for her shocking behaviour! xx

Beckha sorry to hear you are feeling rough hun, when are you on it until? X

Larneigh and flutter &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; thanks girls xxxxx

Afm we have decided to forget the last few months ever happened, throw caution to the wind and are diving head on into a FET cycle - transfer is booked for w/c 19th September. Hey summer cycle buddies


----------



## beckha

MadameG - till 1st sept. 

Good news on FET. I should be having EC/ET that week also.


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi Ladies 

Sorry to jump in on your thread I've read so much of the thread I feel I know where you all are in your journey. 

Just a quick question. I'm with Manchester fertility got accepted Thursday after all my tests are back met with the consultant signed all the paper work etc. Left excited waiting to be matched. Got an email yesterday I'm not being matched they want me straight in and to donate and for my eggs to put in the frozen bank. Has anyone had this before? I'm back in Tuesday for injection training all my medications being delivered Tuesday and I start with September's cycle. Heads a little fuzzy it's all happening so quick. I was preparing for a 1 to 2 month wait to be matched. 
Why do you think I'm not being matched? Anyone else not matched but starting treatment? 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kokolee I've not heard of it before but atleast your going to be cycling quicker good luck xx

Billie sorry I can't help as I'm a sharer but there are some very good threads on here xx

Madame yay hun I know it must be very scary and daunting but hopefully things will be better this time xx

Afm my ec is scheduled for Monday  I have 3 follies at 21 but the rest are still trailing a bit at 15 16 17mm so I've got to have 150 of menopur at half 2 today then trigger at half 10 tonight just so surprised it's here...worried that I may not get many eggs and also does the trigger shot hurt?  Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy the trigger shot is the best one as the needle is so fine I haven't felt it in any of the three times! So exciting that ec is almost here for you. Hopefully you'll have plenty as the others may still catch up xx

Koko some clinics have a frozen egg bank too - our clinic puts you through a cycle after three months without a match. This happened on my first cycle (although actually I was matched just as I started). It does all feel a bit crazy when you start but it's surprising how quickly it feels 'normal'. You probably fill a missing gap in the egg bank, hence why they are happy to start you straight off. Some ladies prefer the certainty of a certain number of frozen eggs, rather than the lottery of a shared cycle. Good luck!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy sounds like you'll be ready and raring by Monday. You're sharing and they want to get the most from you. You'd be Stimming an extra day if they were really worried! What time if your EC 

Madame G best of luck with the FET.  Hope it's sticky for you. 

Kokolee I've heard that of Manchester in other places. Quite normal and I'm very jealous that you're going so soon.  I've up to another 8 weeks to wait yet. 

Beckha hope the time flies hun. BCP doesn't get on with everyone. Maybe you might settle down into yet. Fingers crossed. 

Billie massive congratulations hun. There is a donated eggs board that's quite busy and loopy left the link. 

Pol is the pesky witch here yet Periods are such a joke! 

Afm nothing new. No calls from the clinic so have to hope for next week now. My potential couple are still away though so if it's good news I don't expect it till the week after next. *sigh*


----------



## Karmas

Oh wow so much has gone on in the last 8 months since I posted and the thread has had so many new homes I didnt think Id find you all again lol

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's and hang in there all you ladies waiting for treatment.

I hope life is treating you all well, a quick update from us: We were matched about 2 months ago (from our canceled cycle on new yrs day) so we should be starting our cycle at the start of Sept (EC will end up being nearly a yr since our canceled cycle)

BUT I have had to write a letter to the quality manager about our last cycle and the fact we ended up paying for so many drugs we really didnt need and had hardly any monitoring.

Do you think I would be allowed to post the letter here for you ladies to check it over for me? With me still being quite emotional about it I feel it needs to be looked over by someone who has no emotional attachment.

If I take out the personal details it should be ok right?


----------



## Karmas

Ok here is the first draft of the letter, I need to put it in somewhere that I was also charged for the buserelin AFTER they had over stimmed me so basically I had to PAY for the treatment to control the OHSS after they canceled my cycle. We ended up buying 4 lots at £25 a bottle as I was on it from the 30/11/15 until AF showed up after my canceled cycle which was around the 20/1/16

If there are any changes that you think would make the letter better please feel free to add to it or change bits around, when I have emotions about a topic I try writing about it can end up a little all over the place and I tend to jump in and out of points etc 


Hi Lisa, 

I'm not sure if you remember, but I contacted you some months ago via telephone to discuss my treatment during my egg share cycle at the CRM you requested I put it all in an email and send it to you. Due to unforeseen circumstances over the last few months I have only just managed to sit down and put it all together so please forgive the delay but we have had a hell of a year. 

When we were first referred to the CRM our referrals were lost after being faxed over my our GP so we had to send 2 more referrals through before the CRM received them which was the first delay in treatment. When we eventually got our consultation with Dr Rina Agrawal on the 16th Feb 2015 our GP had put that we were private patients because as far as the GP was concerned, this would indicate that although our treatment would not be covered by the NHS our consultation should be. Upon arrival we explained to Dr Agrawal that although we were aware we were not covered by the NHS for treatment that the information on the CRM website stated - If you have a GP or Consultant referral letter, your first consultation and the following investigations will be free of cost. We were still charged £170.00 for the initial consultation. Dr Agrawal said that because our GP had made an error on the referral stating we were private patients and not self funded. We did offer to get the GP to send another letter through with the correct wording, but was told this would be no good now and to pay for the consultation. Would we have been allowed to sort out the error with our GP no charge would have occurred. 

We continued attending appointments over the next few months (after a few delays from Birmingham women's hospital with my notes) for blood tests, scans and swabs etc. and waited to be matched via the egg share program. We were eventually matched and notified by Louise to come in for an appointment to collect our drugs and schedule. During this time we also booked in to have a scratch with Dr Agrawal which was completed at the cost of £180.00 which we had no issue with.
When we had our first appointment with Louise it was explained that the recipient would cover the cost of the drugs to essentially get us to egg collection this is also backed up on the website where it states in your fees that egg sharers drugs are free.

Egg Sharing (egg provider) IVF £150 + (£80) 
Egg Sharing (egg provider) ICSI £665 + (£80) 
Egg Sharer screening Free 
Egg Sharer drugs Free

What it does not tell patients is that if you are matched with an NHS recipient only 24 vials will be covered, but if we would have been matched with a private recipient, surely they would have been asked to cover my drugs right up to the end of stimulation.
So we went on to attend the next appointment, which was to collect our prescription and our scheduling for treatment, it was then explained to us at this appointment that we would be on a dose of 300iu of Menopur at 4 vials a day, the standard prescription is only 24 vials this would have only lasted us until day 6 of stimulation. Which meant we had to pay for an extra 8 vials right away to get us up to our first scan appointment booked for the 29th Dec at 10am. 
Upon attending for the scan we were given a prescription from Dr Agrawal for an extra 20 vials to take us up to treatment completion which we obtained them from our pharmacy (again we were under the impression given the content of your price lists that we should not have had to pay for this) but upon blood results it was decided that my dose should be decreased to 2 vials for a couple of days then to 1 vial for a day and to attend another scan on the 1st of Jan 2016 at 10:40am. So not only did we end up paying for an extra 8 that we thought were covered by the recipient, but we then had to purchase another 20 so it was too late we had already purchased much more than we would need due to the over stimulation. In the letter from Dr Agrawal dated 16/02/16 she states we were upset that the NHS did not cover our extra drugs, this was not the case at all we were upset that we had been given the prescription for drugs we didn't need on the 29th and then had our treatment canceled on the 1st only 4 days later! Dr Agrawal did however state we should contact you to discuss the costings of the treatment.

In point 3 of the letter, again dated the 16/02/16 Dr Agrawal states I was upset that I was not given the opportunity to choose during my treatment cycle and then proceed for egg collection but she doesn't say what I may have had the choice to choose.

The CRM were aware of my history of PCOS and I feel that starting me on such a high dose, and not monitoring me closely enough was a mistake but we could have started me much lower and increased if needed. Which was questioned and we were told this was the dose Dr Agrawal had requested so we trusted that.

Over the next few days (from the 29th-1st) I began to bloat, not to the point that I was worried at all I could just feel that my ovaries were much fuller than I'm used to, when we attended the scan on the 1st I was quite bloated and mentioned to Louise that I looked 5 months pregnant (having previously had 2 children I still have quite a bit of a mummy tummy so always look a little plump regardless) I was a little uncomfortable during the scan but given how many follicles I had that was to be expected. It was during the scan that Louise mentioned we may have to cancel the cycle if I were showing symptoms of OHSS which of course would be completely acceptable, but I do not feel that I was symptomatic on the day of the scan. I had slight nausea which I explained, was more than normal for me because I get travel sick when traveling a distance early in the mornings (we had to travel all the way from Birmingham) Louise then asked me to wait with my husband in the consultation room while she went to call my consultant. I assumed she was calling Dr Agrawal to discuss my options. 

It wasn't until we attended our follow up appointment in Feb that I found out it was Dr Ghobara she had contacted and who had subsequently canceled my cycle there and then with no other options offered to us at all. In a letter dated 16/02/16 from Dr Agrawal she states that based on the discussion I had with Dr Ghobara on the 1st Jan the decision was made to abandon the cycle. I most certainly did not have a telephone conversation with Dr Ghobara. No other options were discussed with us, let alone offered to us, upon me returning home and having a conversation with a friend who had been through IVF I found out it would have been possible for my treatment to be coasted without affecting egg quality. I could have at least been coasted until the Monday morning which is when EC was booked I would have attended to, have bloods done to see if my levels were low enough to be given the HCG shot. Considering how quickly my levels went up they may well have gone down enough over the 3 days to be able to continue the treatment. Due to there not being any special treatment for coasting we are quite upset this was not even discussed until after I contacted Louise via email on the Saturday 2nd Jan to be told over the phone that this would not be possible, with little explanation as to why it would not have been possible to coast me. 

I feel that had there been a consultant actually in attendance on the 1st of Jan that we may have been given the option to coast. When we saw Dr Agrawal for our follow up we were told if it would have been her decision she would likely have coasted our treatment and cryopreserve my eggs for future embryo replacement. You can imagine how upsetting this was to find out that if it would have been up to the consultant that had seen us from the start of treatment that we may well have had our cycle go ahead. Consequently Dr Agrawal has insisted the next cycle not be canceled under any circumstances so if that is the case, then our initial cycle could have not been canceled and something could have been done.

Due to taking nearly 6 years to be able to start treatment  (due to waiting operations for investigations of my Fallopian tubes and subsequent operations to try and fix them as well as delays from Birmingham women's hospital and delays in the referrals to the CRM) We feel the decision to cancel treatment was taken lightly and that our history had not really been considered nor were we even asked what we thought about delaying egg collection. Had we been given the option to coast, delay egg collection, then transfer, due to the vast amount of follicles on the scan we would have had ample eggs to freeze to then be able to attempt further frozen replacement cycles had we not been able to egg share again but now we won't have that option.

Due to my age and the restrictions the clinic has on age due to the amount of time past from the canceled cycle to being matched again and waiting to start treatment I am now too old to have a second egg share cycle should this new cycle booked to start at the end of Aug '16 fail. Had the decision been made to coast me we would have been able to freeze quite a few of those eggs which we are now unable to do.
We know now that if this cycle is unsuccessful, we will be unable to have another via egg sharing at the CRM or any other clinic due to me now being 33 but we also won't have any eggs banked to use for frozen transfer and it is just not possible for us to afford a full ivf cycle. 

I can not even begin to explain how this affected my husband and I emotionally, the grief sustained from having a canceled cycle is like no other. In fact, I would have preferred to get a negative pregnancy test at the end of it all rather than have the cycle canceled. Im sure working in the CRM you can understand that its a turbulent time in normal cases but to have to wait all this time to even get close to completing a cycle and then to have it all vanish in the blink of an eye without so much as any other option is nothing short of heartbreaking and devastating all at the same time, we feel that more could have been done to inform us of other options that may have been available like coasting and freezing for a fresh cycle. Maybe if it had not have been new years day or on a Friday that would have made a difference as the consultant would have been able to have a conversation with my husband and I and at the very least took a look at me himself or maybe if it was Dr Agrawal that had made the decision it could have been different but now we will never know and to be honest that's the hardest thing to deal with. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this I realise it may be a little all over the place so please forgive me, but when you are emotional about a topic it's difficult to get everything down in order. If you have any questions or need to discuss this with me further please do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## beckha

I think that is perfect karmas. Welcome back!


----------



## MadameG

Karmas great to see you back, I was wondering how you were getting on. Letter looks great to me, hope I gets you somewhere xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas sounds good to me hun so glad to hear from you again xx 

Just a quick one guys do I use the trigger shot straight from the fridge? Won't it hurt going in because of it being so cold? Xx


----------



## Herts85

Hi loopy,

I've just seen this (although we normally speak on the cycle buddies thread) and wanted to say I was told it could be taken out of the fridge an hour before to 'warm up' if wanted. As it happened I ended up rushing back home to do it and did it straight from the fridge. I don't remember it being particularly uncomfortable or really cold going in! 

Herts x


----------



## Karmas

Hi Madam G 

Life has really kicked us in the butt this year, not surprising considering the start we had!
Are there many of us from the older threads left here still or are You, loopy, polita and I the only ones left? 

Its taken me a long time to be able to come back and post seeing everyone else move forwards with their journeys was too hard for me more so right after the hubbys nan passing away just before xmas, we are also having to move house! Our landlord has been a nightmare over the last 6 months and ultimately served us notice! So this new cycle will be brought to me by the word STRESS! Which of course now im thinking already 'oh something is going to go wrong' because of the amount of stress thats going to occur while im cycling.
So so hard trying to find somewhere to live with our little zoo, so much so we may have to rehome a lot of them and close our business down ARGH I could floor the landlord!  So not only will we be homeless and jobless but penniless too so there is no way we could afford a full cycle and im still so mad with the clinic not just for the amount of money we spent when we obviously didnt have to but for the amount of time they have wasted. I was first referred to the CRM in Oct 2014! But didnt get an appointment until April 2015! Then obviously all the delays from BWH with my notes etc its been nearly 2 yrs wasted!! I could have cried when Louise said at our follow up that Dr Rina would likely not allow me to egg share again after this cycle due to them not matching me for 8 months! If it was any other clinic we would have been able to do the cycle after 3 months and then would have been able to fit another one in but thats not going to be able to happen now unless I can convince another clinic to take me on and egg share. I think bourne hall do it up to 35 but I may be wrong, thats where Bevvy went I think.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Herts thanks hun....was a tad nervous incase it hurt will get it out 5 mins before I think xx

Larniegh I'm hoping it will be ok had my last dose of menopur at 3 today and trigger us at half 10 tonight....Hopefully you will hear something next week xx

Madame i really hope they all catch up I'm so worried do they have to be a certain size to be mature? Will the trigger shot make them grow a bit more? Xx

Afm booked in at half 10 for ec fingers crossed I get enough hoping the rest grow...I asked for another shot of menopur as they wasn't going to give me 1 at first so I'm glad I brought it up...just wanted to give those last knew a boost...can the trigger shot makes the eggs grow a bit more? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Good luck loopy have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Karmas just done my trigger so atleast I have a day without anything tomorrow xxx

Night all xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Well that lie in went down the drain as ds woke me up at half 8 lol hope your all well and have a good Sunday xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, how are the nether regions feeling? Any better? Hope it eases up! 

Karmas, lovely to see you back. You've been through so much, I seriously hope they can sort it out for you. I remember all the hassle you went through and it was completely unfair. The email/letter sounds good to me. Let us know what their response is!

Larniegh, hope this week is the week you get matched!

kokolee, great news that you can start straight away! My clinic do that if you don't get matched in 3 months, but not having to wait is even better for you!

Hope everyone else is ok, that's as far back as I can go!

AFM, had a busy few days - 3 straight days of weddings so I'm worn out!

STILL no AF. Will call tomorrow for norethisterone, hopefully get the prescription in the post on Tuesday or Wednesday. 


SCRATCH THAT! I think I'm spotting  If AF starts tomorrow then EC about 30th September


----------



## MadameG

Pollita quietly getting the AF pom-poms out for you   xxx


----------



## pollita

haha thank you! I'm off to have a shower and Netflix (and actual chill) and hope it progresses well  

Hope you're doing ok Madameg! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita thanks for asking lol they are a tad sire but nothing as bad as the other day I'm going to have a bath later anyway hopefully that should do the job xx

Madame hope your well xx

Afm absolutely petrified about ec tomorrow so worried that I'm going to feel it even though my clinic has told me that the sedation will send me to sleep....just want it over and done with now...I'm not sure how you ladies have done this ivf more than once I'm not too sure if I would ever do it again it's been a tough journey xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, PLEASE don't be worried about tomorrow! As someone who turned up the clinic in full-on, sobbing, snotty-nosed tears for my first EC, it's the easiest and best part of the whole journey so far! The drugs take effect in seconds, you'll feel like you've downed a bottle of wine, you'll lay back and either be too high/out of it to care what they're doing or if they give you enough you'll go to sleep. I've been awake but sedated for both of mine. The first time I spent the whole procedure concentrating on keeping my eyes open so they would know I was awake (  ) and the second one chatting to the doctors, and at the end snap chatting my best friend when I was being taken back to my room (I only found this out after I looked at my phone weeks later and saw the photos haha). I didn't even realise what was going on until I was aware I was being rolled out of there, but I have a faint memory of them moving my legs about and the doctors switching roles halfway through. 

It'll be fine, I promise. Don't be worried, just look forward to finding out how many lovely eggs you lay  xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that's hilarious about you snap chatting during ec!!!! Don't forget the white knickers and most expensive pair of pjs to ensure that AF gets a wiggle on  I'm good thanks, should be starting the frozen cycle in 9 days   xxx

Loopy I also cried at the start of my first one when I was given the meds, but honestly it's absolutely fine. I possibly felt a bit of moving about, but not pain (I never sleep with sedation) and spent the time talking about the weather in Wales and listening to the radio   during the second one. It's Raining Men was playing haha. Just take a deep breath and let them know you're nervous. We get someone to hold our hand during it too 😊 (Or maybe I just look like I need it!) xxxx


----------



## pollita

haha they held my hand too. I remember feeling very odd about it and worrying about whether they initiated it or whether I should be embarrassed if I reached out for their hand during the procedure  I'm glad they held yours too, less likely I made the first move!

Wow 9 days! How exciting  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks guys that has calmed me a little atleast I know if I cry I won't be the only one to have done so lol I'm worried I will make a fool of myself...I'm really hoping I go sleep lol...I had pethidine with my ds in labour and it knocked me straight out lol they had to hold a cold wet (wait for it) sanitary towel on my head to get me to wake up lmao...I'm just having a bath and I have just got my bag sorted can i wear deodorant in the morning it doest say? Xx

Pollita hope af is defo on the way...get the ball rolling xx

Madame omg can't believe in 9 days you start that is quick xx

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - I would stick to nothing at all. Good luck hun. 

Madame - exciting stuff. Great news. 

Pollita - fingers crossed 

Karma - hiya, welcome back, and good luck. 

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I think that's what I shall do...hope your well xx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - I hope that AF is definitely on her way for you! Roll on end of Sep for you.

Madameg - Wow 9 days will fly over. What kind of protocol are you doing?

Loopy - Good luck for tomorrow! You will be absolutely fine, just think of all those lovely eggs.


----------



## pollita

I was told no deodorant for EC or ET, so I just had a good shower as close to leaving in the morning as possible, and took a flannel to have a wipe down when I got to the clinic (I had to travel about 2 hours and wanted a freshen up)

Good luck Loopy! xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Djim thanks I will try to focus on those eggies xx

Pollita yeah I think I will do the same and thank you will update you all tomorrow  xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies I hope you're well.

Karmas good to have you back lovely. I'm sorry You've had such a horrible time  the note sounds perfect. Xxxx

Madame g omg, fab news you're starting again soon !!! Keeping everything firmly crossed for you lovely xxxx

Pollita I sooooooo hope it's the wicked witch showing her face so you can get this cycle started. Xxxx

Loopy I blubbed like a baby, as soon as I went down to theatre the tears fell like lead weight lol. I had general anaesthetic but it was the thought of being knocked out that put the fear of God into me as i be never been under before that. So don't worry they do put you at ease if you're like the rest of us blubbering messes lol xxxx

Becka Larniegh, djjim I hope you're all well. Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy good luck tomorrow! Hope you get a lovely clutch. As Pollita says, nothing that has any fragrance at all tomorrow. Let us know when you're out!!! Xxx

Flutter yep, the past is gone and the embies are round the corner. Cannot wait xxxx

Dj long protocol with steroids and metformin. Not sure what else as I am waiting for my treatment guide. Although sending DH over to pick up the meds this week. Eeek!! When are you planning on starting your fet? Xx

Larneigh when are your potential recipients back? My second one went on holiday too and I was chomping at the bit to find out. I called my clinic when they were around and they still hadn't heard. They called her and half an hour later I got the call to say it was a yes  fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy lol thanks hun I reckon I may cry I'm hoping not as oh isn't the best when I get upset he doesn't understand lol xx

Hope your ok though how you feeling xx

Madame will do hun and I won't be wearing any fragrances and thank you xx


----------



## beckha

Loopy good luck for EC! 

I've found both of mine totally fine but I love being sedated. I also love a GA. haha.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Beckha 

I'm just waiting now as I don't need to be in until half 10 lol just had to do the lovely (not) bum bullet I just told oh I ain't going through this again it's unbelievable what we have to do 

Anyway speak soon guys xxx


----------



## djjim22

Fluttershy - Lovely to see you back.

Madameg - Fingers crossed that the steroids and metformin help those little embryos snuggle in. I'm hoping to start beginning of next year, booked my consultation for October but don't think I'll be able to start this year as I've got a holiday in November and then the clinic will be shut Christmas/New Year.

Loopy - thinking of you! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck loopy! Fingers crossed that this will be the only time you need to go through this! Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good luck today loopy !! I'm sure you'll have plenty of eggs lovely. P.s it's ok to be scared and nervous we are all human, they have seen it all before   xxxxxx


Djjim it's good to be back, although technically I had a FET this time round but it was from my egg share and I just feel more comfortable with all you lovely ladies lol. Xxxxx

Ladies I need a bit of help I'm confused with my dates :/ I know that's not hard for me to get confused but hey hi lol.

Anyway I had my FET on the 25th had a very faint bfp 3 days later - sooooooo strange I know, anyway tests were not really getter darker, two digital tests on the 29th and 30th both said not pregnant then on the Monday 1st it came up 1-2 weeks now compared to last year's cycle was completely different, my tests were darker and I got 2-3 on a clear blue two days after I got 1-2 well today I got 2-3 so it was a whole week after :/ is this normal ? And also how far along am I ? Am I 5 weeks ? Or what ? I'm so confused  xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, if it was a day5 FET then you're 4w5d today (and due April 12th incase you're wondering!)  the fact you just went from 1-2 to 2-3 is perfect, you're about 2 weeks post conception and 4 weeks pregnant so right on schedule x

http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-calculators-for-pregnancy/ivf-and-fet-due-date-calculator/


----------



## Larniegh

Congratulations Fluttershy  Sounds promising. I think you'd be 4+4? I think the OTD is meant to be on what would be D28 on a "normal" cycle. Was it a 3 or 5 day embie that you had thawed and transfered? Really hope that this one is sticky sweetie. If your test has gone from 1-2 to 2-3 then your HCG is rising which is what you want  are you going in for an early scan with your clinic at 7 weeks?


----------



## loopy loo1017

All done we got 16 eggs yay not sure if they are mature or not...unfortunately a fair bit of pain nw speak soon xx


----------



## pollita

16 is fantastic, well done! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well done Loopy. You did amazing xxx Fingers crossed they're all mature and you've got 8 fertilized eggs by the morning!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Larniegh and pollita we are having icsi aswell but I'm happy with that as I know it will help us get the best fertilisation rates....still waiting for a lift home I'm shattered...that sedation was fantastic lol don't know what I was worried about and I never cried lol go me xxx


----------



## pollita

See? Sedation IS great 😁 So glad it went well for you and you didn't cry. Now relax and await that phone call tomorrow morning. 

Afm I've called the clinic, booked my Vaseline scan. Forgot to make sure they remembered to push my ec back a week so will email to check. Don't want to let that slip through the net and then have no room for me to have it after I pay all this money!


----------



## pollita

Vaseline?! 😂 Baseline


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Pollita that's the first thing that's made me laugh today. Vaseline scan, can you imagine!!!! Has the witch finally arrived?? Missed some of the weekend messages. X


----------



## pollita

Yes it finally has! phew, so glad ☺ I start dr on 28th and ec should be about 30th sept x


----------



## MadameG

Loopy congrats lovely! Hope you feel brighter lovely xxxxx

Flutter the fact that it has moved up is fab. PLUS you have told me that you are a pee machine at the mo, so it could just be that your pee is more diluted at the mo xxxx

Vaseline dildo cam scan     xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Super exciting news Pollita  Seems like a long DR/Stim cycle at 33 days? Is that how long it was for you last time?


----------



## Larniegh

Scratch that, my maths just went totally to pot and 33 days is pretty normal!!! What are we all on today?!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Wahooooo loopy that's fantastic news !!! 😀 hope you get plenty of rest lovely Xxxx

Thank you pollita 12th of April is a lovely time  let's hope it stays with me this time Xxxx

Larniegh it was a 5day blast, was hatching apparently before they froze it but then it got downgraded. I still wonder why I never had this one transferred first :/ as I thought they froze them on day 6 but apparently they were froze on day 5 after my transfer. So strange I find it. Defo not having an early scan oh no lol we had that last time and lost the baby that week so Defo not having an internal scan. People say it's safe and not related yet I hear so many stories that they had a scan saw it everything is fine then bam a missed miscarriage later on so Defo not doing anything to risk it. Xxxx

Madame g I know I am I can't stop, I went to the beach yesterday and I needed the toilet about 10 times ! But I don't mind, I'd rather have these symptoms then not. Xxxx

Hope everyone else is good.  xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Any idea when I can take more ibuprofen? Xx


----------



## pollita

They usually don't like you to take ibuprofen, I was told to stick to paracetamol (specifically the kinds with no added extras - no caffeine or accelerators etc, just basic paracetamol)

If you're in pain have a hot bath while you can and a hot water bottle to the affected area xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm sure that what bum bullet she put up there today lol I have no idea I can't remember haha....I think I'm too tierd to move didn't get back until half 6 as our lift was 3 hours late xx

Having a Chinese for dina not going to eat it all just a small portion but really fancied it xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Right now for personals sorry guys it's been a crazy day

Pollita yay on booking baseline scan exciting times...so glad af showed without any assistance xx

Fluttershy 5 weeks already...when you have your first scan then hun? I have everything crossed that this embies is a sticky one xx

Madame 8 days and counting (if im correct) bet you can't wait, although apprehensive xx

Larniegh fingers crossed this Friday you hear something and can get started xx

Djim hope your well xx

Beckha how's it going on the bcp? Xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone my brain is a tad frazzled today xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy how's the pain now? Hope it's all settling. Good luck for THE phone call in the morning    Xxxx

Pollita great news that AF is finally here. We should have twelve days between us I think xxx

Dj hope it comes round soon enough for you. Don't you have an amazing holiday planned too? Xxx

Flutter hope you had lots of fun at the beach regardless of the toilet trips! Xx

Karmas any news from the clinic? Xx

Afm counting down the days, looking forwards not back xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame the pain is loads better to be honest just keep getting sharp shooting pains in my lady parts...where they inserted the canula is probably giving me more grief...I'm sure they hit my bone as my wrist is swollen and you can hardly see my bone lol xx
Glad your looking forward it's the best thing to do...I know I'm dreading/excited for the phonecall as soon as I know anything will post xx

Right I'm off to bed now as I am shattered haven't slept all day (apart from my sedation) lol goodnight all xxx


----------



## kmurph83

I havn't been on here for a few days an it's moving so fast! I'm going to try and do as many personals as I can but havn't got time to read back as should be getting ready for work so going to attempt from memory, if I've forgotten anyone I'm sorry.

Loopy - great news on the EC, 16 eggs is fantastic, hope they are all mature and fertilise and that you are feeling better soon.

Larneigh - really hope you get matched soon.

Politta- gray news af is finally here and you can get everything started again.

Madame - glad you've got your start date now, not long to go, everything crossed that this is the one for you.

Fluttershy - it sounds as if the numbers are all going in the right directions, so pleased for you.

Karmas - I don't know if it would be too far for you but I am 33 and have just egg shared at Manchester fertility, they will accept you up to 35 and I think a couple more places up north do that, plus I'm sure someone on here has just been started there straight away without matching as they will freeze the eggs in bank. Even if they do try and match you you start after 8 weeks without a match.

Afm - going in for my scan on the 14th with ET on the 19th if all well, still using my oestrogen patches but not really anything to report, just waiting. Just booked to go away for the BH weekend with all the family which I think will cover otd day, really hope there's something to celebrate xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick one

Out of my 8 eggs 6 were mature and all 6 fertilised but 1 fertilised abnormally so atm we have 5 little embies going there all at 1 cell atm so we are in for a day 5 transfer Saturday morning xxx


----------



## pollita

Fantastic news, Loopy! So pleased for you  Hope you enjoyed your chinese! Did you get in touch with them about the painkillers? I meant to post to say that I dug out my post-EC paperwork from previous cycles last night and it def says no ibuprofen or any non-steroidal drugs as apparently they thin the blood which isn't good for the healing xx

I've not had the best start to the morning - woke up and came downstairs to find a builder hired by a neighbour in MY  garden. My gate was padlocked so I know the only way in was climbing over a 6 ft fence. I went ballistic at him (maybe overreacting, I'm blaming the hormones!) and said that if he needs to access my property he needs to ask, he can't just climb in. I was letting my dog out when I spotted him out there, and as friendly as my dog usually is, I don't know how he'd react to a trespasser. He's 45kg of muscle, he could do damage to anyone if he wanted to. 

Grr. I need to go relax. Was planning on going to Zumba this morning but AF is still pretty bad. May go to the gym a bit later and just use the weights if I feel up to it  

Hope everyones ok, sorry for my OT moan! Feel a bit silly posting it but still so angry x


----------



## Larniegh

Loop - those are promising numbers sweetie!!! Roll on Saturday! Whoop Whoop! 

Pollita - I'd have just let the dog out! Serves him right for invading your space. Unless he fell into your garden he shouldnt have been there! That's so bloody rude! I had BT ask if they could put a ladder in my garden to do next door's phone line the other week, I was put out by him even asking and would have gone ballistic if I'd found him in my garden without asking!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fantastic news loopy !!! Aww so so pleased for you lovely. How many are you having put back ? I'm waiting till 9/10 weeks when the scans are not internal I'm paranoid in case history repeats itself Xxxx

Kmurph wow time really has gone quick!! You'll be around the same time as Madame g I'm keeping everything firmly crossed it all goes well lovely Xxxx

Pollita totally understand where you're coming from I'm pretty sure he would be angry if you were to jump over his fence without his permission so why does he feel it's acceptable ? Stick to your guns lovely. You've done nowt wrong Xxxx

Hope everyone is doing and feeling fine. Xxxx


----------



## pollita

You're either him or he's reading this board    he just knocked on the door to apologise again, said that my neighbour had told him he'd arranged it with me. Honest mistake I suppose but I'm still angry. I live on my own and it makes me feel to vulnerable to find someone in my house or garden without my knowledge. My neighbour is having a garage built right along the property line so I know and expect they will need access, I just want to be asked. Grr. Feel bad for yelling at him now since he may well have thought my neighbour had sorted it. 

Larniegh, that's understandable that you'd feel like that but good job that he asked at least I suppose x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Girls this is tmi 

But I inserted a cycolgest pessary rectally as told to for now to keep the passageway clear for et it had prob been in there an hour but I had to go to the loo would it have absorbed already? Xx


----------



## pollita

haha I had the same worries Loopy. That's fine, it dissolves pretty quickly so an hour should be ok!


----------



## loopy loo1017

The things we worry about ay....I've lost all my dignity and the things you would never speak about normally you sort of have to during ivf lmao....it defo worth it though if it's a happy ending xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy great news about your little embies!! As Pollita says an hour should be fine. I used to try and do mine just before going to work to give it enough time   rest up hun, is your wrist better? Xx

Kmurph wishing you the very best of luck for your fet, I think you will be exactly four weeks ahead of me  xxxx

Flutter I hope you are taking it nice and easy hun xxxx

Pollita what a start to the day! Naughty neighbour for not checking with you first. I would have been worried about my dogs' reactions too as it's their territory. Hope you have some heat packs handy. When is your baseline booked for? Xxx

Larneigh have you asked for any updates? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame my wrist is killing I'm struggling to hold anything or move it I've got a massive bruise coming on my hand and it's still all swollen...hope your well hun xx


----------



## djjim22

Fluttershy - I think this thread is so supportive! You've more than earned your stripes to stay here, haha. I'll be doing FET next time round but still like to follow everyone on here. With regards to your tests mine were sometimes dark, sometimes light, everything you read seems to suggest that how light or dark doesn't correlate with HCG levels but I know how hard it is not to keep testing and reading into things.

Loopy - Fantastic! 5 little embies! Sat will be here before you know it. Hope the hand is feeling better. I'm sure they did a similar thing with me when I had mine. Had a few cannulas in my life but none have ever hurt apart from the one at egg collection. My wrist felt bruised every time I bent it for days afterwards. With regards to the cyclogest, I'm sure I was told that an hour after insertion it was ok to go to the toilet. We sure do start talking about things we wouldn't normally do after IVF, haha.

Pollita - Vaseline scan sounds interesting! Hope you have relaxed a bit since this morning. I can remember when I was pregnant having a massive go at the neighbours son for being in my garden (he'd also climbed over the fence to get in as my gate was bolted)... I blamed the hormones and lack of sleep! But it does make you feel vulnerable when you live on your own.

Madameg - We're off to Hawaii. I can't bloody wait!

Kmurph - Not long until your scan. Hopefully you will have something special to celebrate on your weekend away!

Hi to everyone else.xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Djim thanks hun...I'm still surprised we got such good fertilisation but so happy...I'm sure he hit my bone as I remember feeling a really sharp pain by my wrist xx

Afm just sitting here bored lol just keep thinking about my little embies really hope they make it xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls I'm worrying my little head off right now 
We have male factor and apparently after day 3 the eggs start to dwindle or stop growing so now I've got myself into a state thinking that non of my little embies will make it...I think this has to be the worst part yet 
Sorry for the me post girls just feel really unsettled atm xxx


----------



## pollita

Aw Loopy, it's a worry isn't it? Just focus on them growing well. You've done everything you can for this cycle, they've fertilised well, so you just have to cross everything and send positive thoughts to the lab


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita  it's just the not knowing it's so hard....I don't know how you ladies have done this time and time again you must have so much strength xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie try not to worry. You've done all you can and now fingers crossed it'll all be ok. Are you getting daily updates on them?

Try not to Google too much. Google could convince the healthiest person alive they're dying.  You have to send good vibes to them embies and get yourself ready for your ET on Saturday x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun...no we aren't getting daily updates she said it would be unlikely that they wouldn't be doing a day 5 transfer so she said she would call Friday to arrange transfer time for Saturday...I may ring Thursday just for an update though if we get to that point...I'm not being negative just realistic as I don't want to get my hopes up xx

How is everyone else doing? I can see this board becoming very active in the next few weeks xxx


----------



## Larniegh

I can understand about keeping your hopes in check, I'll be hopeful for you though x 

It's Wednesday tomorrow so my egg share coordinator is back in the office. Fingers crossed for a call


----------



## pollita

How do we do it? Lots of crying, and the support of this board!!! Seriously, I don't know how women do it without having others to come online and moan to/swap stories with. 

The odds are definitely in your favour that you'll have at least 2-3 embryos to pick from on day 5 so just focus on that 

I'm feeling a bit better tonight after my outburst this morning. I've had a good old cry and I think I cried out some of the hormones lol.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Really hoping you get a call....I still remember my call saying I'd been matched I was so shocked and it felt so surreal...make sure you let us know asap if your hear anything...I bet you just want to get started now...I will be so chuffed for you when you get matched...how many weeks have you got left to wait before they start you without a match? Xx

Afm stomach is still tender but honestly this is the best I have felt in weeks lol its mad isn't it...I also can't believe how worried I was about ec I've never felt so relaxed in my life lol...said to my oh that anything could have happened to me and I wouldn't be any the wiser it's a strange feeling...I asked if I could go back to sleep lol but I wasn't allowed xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I think sometimes we need a good old cry otherwise things just build up and build up and thats when disaster happens lol....hope your feeling better those hormones really mess you up its crazy really 

I totally agree this forum and all you ladies have been the biggest support ever I don't think I'd have got this far without you all...feel like I know you all even though I've never met you but I suppose it's because what we are talking about is so personal...I don't remember how I found out about this forum either xx

I have to admit I haven't cried yet but I'm almost positive if we get to transfer I'm going to be a wreck lol xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Enjoy feeling good hun. You'll be puking all day long in a couple of weeks.   

I have another 8 weeks to wait. I don't even know how it's still so long!!! But I'm a third of the way through the wait as my friend told me earlier, so I'm focused on that! 

Pollita I'm so pleased you feel better. Sometimes you just need to scream at someone! And that's cool. Not long for you to go now. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh would it be mad to say I can't wait lol xx

Your friend is definitely right hun 4 weeks has now gone it took me 8 weeks to get matched so hopefully you won't have to wait that long...it's getting closer xx


----------



## Larniegh

Not at all.  I'm also looking forward to puking my guts up in the work toilet. Lol. 

And yes 4 down 8 to go. Fingers crossed from here x


----------



## MadameG

Loopy you also had icsi done, so they will have picked good looking sperm, which is one of the ways to counteract male factor. You'll be fine lovely. I personally phoned every day to ask for updates as I can't live in the dark 😊 xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thank you hun  I'm just so nervous xx

Larniegh I have everything crossed here for you xx


----------



## Larniegh

Is it bad that it's only 10oclock and I'm already dispondant! LOL.


----------



## beckha

Loopy great news on your amount of eggs. Thinking of your little embryos and wiling them on. 

Sorry been away for a bit and not got time to read back. How is everyone? Where are we at?

I have drugs being delivered today. Scratch tomorrow. At the gym every day this week. I'm assuming I'll be ok for crossfit tomorrow evening after scratch at lunch tomorrow? 

Also told my coach I'll be having a month off for IVF and they're going to put my membership on hold which is lovely of them as they didn't have to do that.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha that's really good of them to put it on hold...thanks hun just praying I don't hear anything until Friday....hope your scratch goes well xx

Larniegh I know exactly how you feel hun xx

Afm my stomach still seems quite big which is stressing me out xx


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - my stomach looked and felt quite sore and bloated for a good 4 - 5 days after EC so try not to worry too much, just try to take things easy and not overdo it xx


----------



## Larniegh

That's really good of them Beckha 

Loopy hope you're feeling better soon. 

Afm no call today :-( so I'll keep it all crossed for Friday. Ive had my letter from my consult today about the circumstances in which I lost Tathan. I had a rare infection called haemophilius influenza and up to 24 weeks if it gets into the blood there is a 98% chance of miscarriage.  I'm going to ask my doctor if I can get vaccinated for it as they vaccinate kids these days. Seems so stupid that these are all things treatable :-(


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh it must have been so hard for you to get that letter today and frustrating as like you said they are treatable...I hope your ok hun sending you lots of     xxx

Kmurph thanks hun I thought it was just me for a moment xx

Afm I am feeling rotten feel like I just want to cry, I'm cold, tierd, my body hurts and I generally just feel under the weather is this normal after ec? Also I'm having some slightly yellowish/ orangey discharge (hate that word)  when I wipe is this normal xxx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, that must have been so difficult to find out. Definitely see what they can offer you next time, but just remember that it is extremely rare anyway. I'm so sorry though      

Loopy, I can't say that I had any of those symptoms after ec. You have to be careful that you don't have an infection, so if you're still not ok in the morning, or if you get worse overnight, don't hesitate to call the clinic. They should be there 24/7 - I waited until the next day to call when I was super bloated and bed bound with stomach pains and I got a telling off for not ringing them during the night  Hope you feel better soon lovely


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks guys it's been a rough evening. 

Loopy defo call the clinic. It might just be a bit of blood mixed with the antibiotic gel but defo call and ask. It's why they're paid stupid money to be available at night. Xx


----------



## djjim22

Beckha - Hope scratch goes well tomorrow

Loopy - As the others have said I would definitely call the clinic for some advice.

Larneigh - I can imagine it has been a difficult evening. Hopefully your GP will agree to vaccinate you.xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all hope your ok 

Thought I'd just share with you that I was doing myself an omelette and used two eggs and they both had double yolks in omg how crazy is that lol I just thought that was mad xx


----------



## pollita

Ooh let's hope that's a good sign of things to come  how are you feeling today? x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Let's hope lol I'm feeling better still feel a bit warm and I ache a bit but I feel loads better compared to last night...I'm wandering if maybe I just did too much yest keep forgetting how much our bodies go through xxx

How are you? Are you on long or short protocol? Xx


----------



## pollita

I'm doing long again. I had my prescription through this morning but it's not quite what I expected (different drugs this time, but I was told I'd be on the same) so I am not sure whether to question it or not.


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'd say it's worth a phonecall if they have told you different just incase xx

Well I just had a phonecall and my stomach sank as they said they wouldn't phone unless there was a prob but it was just to book me in at 7:45 Saturday morning...4 of my embies were all at 8 cell this morning where they are meant to be and the other 1 is just slightly behind...I'm just so worried cuz he didn't sound too positive just hoping they make it now xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Embryologists always sound negative do far as I can tell! Don't worry too much if they were actually concerned you'd be in for a 3 day ET. Almost there now and a super early transfer so you can get on with your day x


----------



## loopy loo1017

I know I couldn't believe it when he said 7:45 I thought what is it bad that I'm in early? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

They just want to get on with their weekend I expect and then so can you


----------



## loopy loo1017

Let's hope so...I know you can lose 50% of them when going to day 5 so hoping my little embryos it's hold on xxx

Hopefully tomorrow you will have some good news too hun xx


----------



## Larniegh

Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I agree that embryologist never sound too excited! Mine have both been lovely but when I speak to them on the phone they're very matter of fact unlike the nurses and consultant. 

I laughed at my prescription, which was nothing like an NHS prescription - it was just a written list of meds on headed paper  I took it to the chemist to check it was acceptable and he was lovely and explained that private prescriptions are like that, and he even gets some written on the backs of envelopes. 

Anyway, I've been prescribed gonal f when I was told I'd be on menopur, so I want to question that since they told me I was going to be on exactly the same as cycle 1 (all menopur) and I'm scared to change things up. They have also put me on utrogestan which I had a bad reaction to last cycle so I switched back to cyclogest as I was on on cycle 1


----------



## MadameG

Pollita ha I've had the scrawly scripts too! I performed better on gonal f than menopur, it's a good choice if there is a possibility that you have some insulin resistance/higher levels of testosterone through things like pcos or weight gain (this is absolutely not meant to come across as rude, just in reference to your targets  ) utrogestan made me really itchy and I switched to cyclogest too. Maybe just pick some up when you are there? As you don't need them till after ec anyhow xxxxx

Loopy all will be okay hun. I agree with Pollita, I think they are very matter of fact as they don't want to raise hopes, but any embie that makes it to blast in a petrie dish is a strong one xxxxx

Larneigh.....  hope you are doing okay and that they keep a super close eye on any sniffle next time. Might you have some resistance to it now? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita what a nightmare I don't get why they would give you something that you had a reaction to are you going to phone them? I was meant to be on bemfola aswell but they just left me on menopur as I'd already got them xx

Yeah I felt he just wanted to tell me when to be there and thats it he wasn't going to tell me about the embryos until I asked lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame just can't wait for Saturday now so hopefully my little embies can be put back where it should be...hope your well how many days until you start? Xx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, you made me chuckle  I do wonder if it's insulin resistance, and I am quite overweight so it's possible. I was on a mixture of gonal-f and menopur the last few days of my second cycle so I have taken it before. 

I'm doing a ketogenic diet at the moment which should help with the insulin resistance, if there is any (plus it should help me lose weight!). The price of gonal-f scares me though, it's a lot more expensive than menopur, so I'm going to have to blindly hand over my credit card and sob as they charge it haha

I'll probably give them a call and question it just to be certain. As for progesterone, I def won't be taking utrogestan after last time. I think I had enough cyclogest left over from my last 2 cycles anyway as they wouldn't take back the unused pessaries. I think I have about 4 or 5 boxes (my friend also gave me her leftovers when she stopped taking it at 12 weeks so I have a stockpile!)


----------



## MadameG

Pollita glad I gave you a giggle 😀 I think it's worth a shot (no pun intended) with the gonal f. It all adds up so much, my lubion jabs alone are £8 a day   it will ALL be worth it for us all. How's the diet going? Had to google it to know what it was! xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'll start the metformin tomorrow, norethisterone on the 16th and suprecur a few days later. Woohoo!!! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame gosh that has gone quick exciting times  so what date are looking to have your embie put back xx

Pollita I have heard of people saying gonal f is expensive apparently bemfola is pretty much the same thing but a cheaper alternative xx

Afm I'm so bored lol can't wait for Saturday now I'm not sure how I'm going to get on in the 2ww as my anxiety has already been playing me up and I have a feeling it's going to get worse  xx


----------



## Karmas

Loopy thats great news fingers crossed all is well tomorrow

Madam - only a quick response from the clinic to let me know they have got the email and they will be speaking to all the staff involved, someone did mention (from the clinic) I may be able to get them to give me a paid cycle due to the amount of time wasted and stress caused. She has reassured me that the letter wont make a difference to my treatment at all but I still have a feeling once she lets them know ive complained they will automatically be a little guarded around me and I dont want that :/ 

Kmurph - Thanks for that Ill keep it in mind how long did you wait for a consultation from your referal ? We are in Brum so Manchester isnt too far

Flutter so so sorry to hear about your MC hun but so happy to see you went again and I have everything crossed for you. As Djjim said you have certainly earned your stripes and none of us want to see any of us oldies leave


AFM nothing to report just trying to prepare myself for our upcoming cycle, we always seem to be close to cycling at the most stressful times. Last time it was during the death of hubbys nan, devastating time for us. Now we are in the middle of county court proceedings! Oh and looking for a new place to live for the last 4 months.
Went to the GP yesterday as Im getting some odd symptoms I thought they were related to coming of the Sertraline, I took it for Premenstrual dysmorphic disorder (bad bad case of pms) for a few months but when you come off them the side effects can last for up to a yr  Im getting really clammy skin on and off all day, stupidly broken sleep and awake at 4,5,6 and then finally up at 7 after falling asleep on the sofa at 9-10pm every night, waking up about 1 am then going to bed. Also my skin feels like crepe paper not the actual appearance of paper but you know if you have been in the sun too long and start peeling well it feels like my skin needs to peel, crazy I know. 

Guess what she says it is - STRESS! Not side effects of coming off the meds at all and there is obviously nothing we can do about the stress


----------



## beckha

Hey girls. Loopy great news about 5dt. 

Larneigh I'm glad you know why it happened, not that it makes it any easier for you. Hoping they vaccinate you for it. 

Rubbish at catching up my iPad is broke and in for repair so on my phone. 

My husband has been quite ill recently and it's looking like he has hepatitis A. Waiting for blood results. Nightmare. Worried it'll affect his sperm?

I had my scratch yesterday. Wasn't so bad at all.


----------



## beckha

I'm on ustrogan this time. Never had it before always had cyclogest. Hope I don't react to it!


----------



## pollita

beckha, what a worry about your husband! I'm not sure at all if it would affect it, hopefully not however I think it's something they test for so they may want to quarantine or wait until he's been treated if he has it Not sure. Hopefully he doesn't have it and recovers soon enough!

I know lots of people who have been on utrogestan and not had a problem but it made me so ill that I couldn't get out of bed for a few days. I got so ill and in so much pain by 3 days after EC that I couldn't even take my morning dose (I couldn't move!) and a few hours later I started feeling better. Took my lunchtime dose and almost immediately felt worse so put two and two together and asked to change back to cyclogest (luckily I had some leftover from cycle 1, don't know what I'd have done if I hadn't had any as I couldn't drive to the clinic to pick up more in the state I was in!)

After crying over the added expense of gonal-f, I've put on my big girl pants and got over it  I've also got 3 wedding bookings through today so more money to put towards the extra meds. Phew. 

Hope everyone's ok. I'm off for a nana nap and continue my gilmore girls marathon x


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies. My head is all over the place at the minute so sorry for not keeping up on the personals. Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Loopy. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun that means alot...I really hope your ok you must be going through some really tough times your a very strong lady big     hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Was really hoping to hear from my clinic today but nothing. Not even a reply to my email :-(  Feel like my life is just a big broken mess on the floor today


----------



## pollita

Aw Larniegh, sorry you're feeling like that. If it's any consolation (probably not) they sounded hectic when I called earlier - the consultant answered the phone which they don't usually do! Hopefully you have good news next week lovely  x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Poll. Debbie has always been good about staying in touch so I know if she hasn't there will be good reason,  but I just really hoped there would be news today. I'm probably just overly hormonal today if I'm honest. Are you definitely staying on the gonal f??


----------



## pollita

She's a star, she'll be in touch the moment she can be. Is it just matching news you're waiting for?

I don't know what I'll be on now. I spoke to her briefly earlier and they will decide at my baseline scan what I'll be on. She agreed with me that they wanted me to be on the same as before, but said they may have changed it for a reason and not to worry, so I won't


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh when DH picked up my meds yesterday, A wasnt in and only one nurse (J) was there, so maybe they've had something on this week? I'm sure you'll get matched soon hun. Can you plan something nice for the weekend? Sending a squishy virtual hug over xxxxxx

Beckha that sounds dreadful, when will you get confirmation? So hope he feels better very very soon and that it is simply uber man flu. Sending lots of love xxxxx

Pollita hope you're enjoying your marathon! When is your baseline scan? DH tried to book mine yesterday for the 31st and they wouldn't let him this far in advance   xxxx

Loopy I'm counting down the hours for you!!! Not long till pupo!!! Should be around the 19/9 for me xxx

Karmas what a poo time you're having   Stress can do super weird stuff to a person. Having had some abysmal times over the years, that I also couldn't do anything about, and it really played havoc with my body. A friend has leant me an IVF specific relaxation cd by Helen McPherson and I listened to it last night - made me super chilled! I confess the first time I listened to it a few days ago I was giggling away, but last night I relaxed right into it. Hope things settle soon xxxx


----------



## pollita

31st August?? Mine is Sept 12th, I always book mine quite far in advance. How strange that they wouldn't let him book it!


----------



## MadameG

I know! They were like it will be no problem to book it nearer the time?! But I wanted to book it in so we can plan the day now! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick one to see if everyone is ok? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck this morning loopy. Let us know when you're out the other side xx


----------



## beckha

Polita - Hep A isn't the bad one they test for it's the B & C so it won't affect treatment luckily. Bloods don't come back till next week now. 

Loopy - good luck today. Hope everything goes swimmingly for you. 

Larneigh - just sending you a hug xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys just a quick one I'm having 1 put back and defo 1 frostie maybe 2 just waiting to go down xx


----------



## MadameG

Brilliant news loopy! Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all I am officially pupo with a 5ab hatching blast on board can't believe it.... I have a 4aa to freeze and 1 that is a 3bb so hopefully if the 3bb doesn't have anything bad happen to it overnight then we will have 2 frosties xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

O and my lining is 15mm which they have said is fab xx


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy pupo and beyond ❤❤❤❤


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thank you hun I'm just so glad my little embies is back where he needs to be xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh wow that's amazing loopy! Congrats on being pupo  when is otd?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you pollita  OTD is 24th august xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Is 15mm lining good or bad guys? Xx


----------



## pollita

Not a clue, to be honest Loopy. My clinic have never said how many mm my lining has been, just whether it's triple layered or not (apparently thats a good thing ) I do know that my clinic were on the verge of making me do a freeze all and FET a few months later last time because they weren't 100% sure about my lining so I'd like to think that clinics wouldn't transfer unless your lining was good enough x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Tebay looked happy and amazed by it lol I'm taking it as good lol I had no idea of the triple lining but the doctor said it was great xx


----------



## pollita

If they were happy, be happy  Are you going to wait until OTD to test or do some naughty testing before?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations loopy !! Enjoy the 2ww lovely, hope it don't drive you too mad if you hold out to otd then you have more patience then most of us.  great news on the frosties too lovely  xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy the minimum thickness for transfer that most clinics go by is 8mm. 15 is flipping amazing  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thanks hun I think I'm happy with everything just got to hope nature takes its course and gives us a baby xx

Fluttershy thank you hun I can't believe we have frosties xx

Well guys we have decided we aren't testing until we go to the hospital for the test I know if we test once we will keep going and this is one thing oh wants to do...I think we should hold out we've been waiting this long so we can wait a few more days lol (she says) xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy I don't blame you at all, the testing can take up so much energy, from faint lines to the weeks indicator being a bit temperamental, it's just a whole load of unnecessary worry you can do without lovely. Only advice I can give is try and stay positive I know that's easier said then done, but through experience it's the only thing that we can do, everything else is out of our control. You'll be pregnant and you'll have a beautiful little baby in your arms next year  Xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - congratulations on being pupo and well done for deciding to be strong and not test, I think I got a little bit obsessed!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Afm - just had my scan, the lining is fine but they said there is a tiny bit of fluid so I have to go and be scanned again on Thursday to see if they can do the ET on Friday. Has anyone else had this? X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi kmurph I had fluid before ec and they sucked it out whilst collecting my eggs. Sorry that's probably no help to you what so ever. Have they suggested any solutions ? Xxx


----------



## pollita

Kmurph, I also had a little fluid 3 days before my et but it wasn't a concern for them and they decided to go ahead with et anyway. That said I know that they also scan you moments before et and I remember cortney having her transfer cancelled while she was on the table for et because of fluid. I'm sure it's a one off and won't happen to you but they will also err on the side of caution since pregnancy exacerbates ohss

Just keep glugging the water and eating lots of protein l, that's the best you can do 

Loopy, well done for not testing!


----------



## kmurph83

Pollita - I'm having a FET my EC was back in April so doshy think OHSS was still a risk at this point but have I got that wrong? I just assumed they didn't want to ruin my chances. 

They're going to scan my Thursday morning to double check and won't start the defrosting process until they are happy with results. so fingers crossed for Thursday x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kmurph I can't help you I'm afraid really hope your next scan is good news though and thank you xx

Fluttershy thank you hun I thought I'd be really wanting to test but I defo want to stay in my pupo bubble for as long as I can lol xx

Hope everyone is ok xx

Afm I'm feeling well today best I've felt in ages but maybe it's because I know my little embie is back where he belongs lol xxx


----------



## pollita

Kmurph, of course! I completely forgot for a moment there that it was FET - doh! Good luck for the next scan 

Loopy, hope embie is snuggling in nicely for you ☺


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita thanks hun I hope so too have felt much a few pulls here and there but that's about it...stills hurts when I sneeze and cough a bit though...just can imagine little embie shooting across my stomach when I sneeze lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

Hope your all ok xx

Just a quick one I've woke up this morning with very sore boobs would it be a symtom or would it be a side effect from the progesterone? I've been on the progesterone a week now and this is the first time I have woke up thinking omg they hurt xx


----------



## pollita

Def sounds like the progesterone. It builds up a reserve in your body when you take the pessaries so it is probably now getting to the point where it's mimicking a pregnancy


----------



## Larniegh

Ah no Loopy! This pregnancy lark is rubbish on the body! Cool them bangers down and I hope they stop feeling so sore!


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've decided I do not like progesterone lol 
Larniegh you crack me up going to try and put a bra on soon lmao fun times hope both you ladies are ok xx


----------



## Larniegh

Aim to please. People swear by cabbage leaves in your bra but personally that just led to limp warm cabbage getting stuck to my nips. Ugh. Steer well clear of lace and synthetic fabrics if you can. A soft, cotton type t-shirt bra will give you support and stop them swelling too too much (or at least it does for me!)


----------



## Larniegh

How you feeling today Loopy?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi larniegh 
Feeling rubbish today so irritable like when I'm normally due on but worse don't know what's going on in my body atm xx
How are you hun? Have you contacted the clinic? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Sorry you're feeling naff. It's to be expected I think. Implantation seems to have similar symptoms to AF as I understand it. Hopefully it's a good thing. 

Nothing from clinic and I think chasing them is doing my sanity no good. So I'm trying to just assume that I won't be matched and can arrange my treatment planning in October xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I don't blame you as everything starts to focus on infertility if your not careful xx
Hopefully it is...think I'm just a bit fed up xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah babes, it's totally understandable to feel crap right now. Your body is in a riot of hormones and there is always a funny bit of anticlimax after you've gotten to the end of a journey (albeit only part of it)  you need to adjust. 

When you back to work??

It's my birthday in a couple of weeks. This is not where I expected to be at this age. But hey-ho. Maybe I should think about a dating site. Good lord what a worrying idea.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Meant to be back Sunday but because my  job is so physical I going to ask for it as holiday and if I can't get it as holiday then I will get a doctors note as my pregnancy test is on Wednesday next week which is my shift after Sunday so need that off too xx

Larniegh I totally understand what you mean I honestly thought I'd have been able to give my son a sibling by now...I was watching him on his trampoline today and it upset me because he is so lonely and I haven't been able to give him the 1 thing that he would love to have...feel like a failure xx

1 minute I'm angry the next I want to cry...this 2ww is seriously the hardest part of this journey...I haven't even spoke to oh about it  because he just tells me we need to wait until the test but it's not his body going through all this and he isn't worrying day and night wandering what's going on in there...Sorry for my rant guys just needed to vent and you the only people who I feel I can talk to about this xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah babes don't apologise. Being pregnant isn't easy at any stage and you're force-feeding your body hormones too. Try to be kind to yourself. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I know it's all because of the progesterone that I feel this way as I felt nothing like this when I was pregnant with my son...thanks Larniegh xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sending big hugs all round today   We will all get there, it's just a rather long, windy, puddle filled path. Stay positive girls, it's all we can do xxxxxxx

Loopy only one week to go - eeeee!!!!!  

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Grr. Went to the doctor to ask for a referral to go to a cervix specialist and she was really awkward :-(  I swear anyone would think she was going to have to pay for it.


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh how annoying   what do you need the cervix specialist for hun? I expect I've missed something xxx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm concerned it's why my waters broke early. The consultant refused to entertain the idea despite the events matching the way that incompetent cervix presents :-(


----------



## MadameG

Oh hun that's so tough. Did she refer you in the end? I know you can have extra scans to check for cervical shortening when pregnant at the very least. Hope you get seen soon xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh sorry to hear that your having such a hard time getting through to the doctor...you would think they would try all paths to find the answers especially if it fits with what you went through...I really hope you can get someone to listen hun...you know your own body more than anyone and if you feel this lead to your waters breaking early then keep fighting for it until you get the answers you want xxx

Madame i know I'm glad it's not too long but at the same time I'm struggling with the not knowing and also I'm not sure how I will cope if it's negative...defo the worst part of this journey so far...How's things going with you? xx


----------



## Larniegh

You would think that the Drs would want to cover as many bases as possible! But she just kept saying that I cant test for everything!!! I wasnt asking to, just one of the most common causes for waters breaking early. Ugh! She agreed to the referral in the end but it was hard work! I know that the cervial length scan should be done around Wk 10-12 and my consultant (who I saw in June) did eventually agree that they would do a scan in my next pregnancy, but not until 18 weeks. Most stitches need to be in place by Wk 16.... I swear I'm hitting my head against a wall with this lot sometimes! I might speak to the clinic to see whether or not they have anyone who does it there. I've no issue to paying for it. 

Loopy I totally get what you mean about the waiting. It's always the hardest thing. I know it's easy to say (and advice that never helps me  ) but try and keep your days as full as you can. Then next week will be here before you know it... hopefully!


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh this company do them and they have branches everywhere: http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/mobile/babybond-pregnancy-scans no matter what, you will be looked after, just keep pushing hun. Ridiculous that they wouldn't be more sympathetic and thorough xxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'm good thanks, feeling positive as it's all I can do   xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame G - thank you  I'm surprised they do the scan so late but it's better than week 18 nonetheless!


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies,

sorry I've been awol for so long, its soooo hard to keep up with the convo on here but hope everyones doing well  

MadameG - how are you getting on with everything? started treatment etc? xx

Larniegh - Your docs doesn't sound very helpful at all, hope you get through to them soon or your clinic can help xx

Loopy - congrats on being pupo thats amazing and that embryo sounds like an awesome one. I've got to admit the 2ww was one of the worst parts of the whole journey and can't help but worry or hope for a sign that your pregnant. Fingers crossed the rest of your wait flies by for you xx

pollita - How are you getting on lovely? hope you're well xx

Beckha - Hows things with you? still doing loads of exercise? don't know how you do it   xx

I can't read any further back, for everyone I've missed I hope you're well and everythings good xxx

AFM - I'm 6wks 1d now and feel so tired everyyyyy day, wake up at least twice in the night to pee and feel constantly sick at the moment...butttttt I shouldn't complain as it will all be worth it in the end. I have my early scan Saturday, so will find out if one or both of the embies implanted, feeling a bit nervous but excited  and have first midwife apt 1st Sept. It's my birthday next week and can't believe I'm going to be 33


----------



## MadameG

Kez glad you are doing so well, apart from feeling icky, will be thinking of you   I've started norethisterone and will add in suprecur from Tuesday xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah Kez, nothing like morning sickness! It's a good thing in the long run though  You doing anything nice for your birthday

Madame what date are you expecting ET to be on?


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh I'm booked in for the week of the 19th September. Meant to say, I think recipient news goes a bit quiet over July-August as people tend to not cycle so much around the summer holidays. Fingers crossed you get good news in a few weeks xxx


----------



## kez26

awwww awesome news MadameG, glad you've got started... keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Larniegh - I don't have anything planned at the moment, but to be honest I'm not really bothered about it this year lol. I'm meant to be djin the Saturday night (if I'm not too tired) so that can be my birthday night loool xx


----------



## Larniegh

Djin? 

Madame - that sucks! How ever dare these people be busy all summer!!! LOL! Dont they know how much they need my wonderful eggies   My couple who seemed keen are home this week so fingers crossed they're on the phone to Debbie as we speak!!! I know they tend to speak to recipients and donors on different days for the sake of anonymity so maybe I'll get a call on Friday.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez lovely to hear from you hope your scan goes well on Saturday xx

Madame so exciting that things are moving now xx

Larniegh lmao I agree how dare they have other things to do...Hopefully that couple get back in touch with the clinic and you have some good news xx

Afm had a row with oh today told him he had annoyed me then he booted the settee and stormed off...so today I've done the shopping and had to lift heavy bags out the trolley and into the car and he doesn't seem to care...and now he thinks I'm just going to speak to him...I woke up in a really good mood this morning and now I just feel as shirty as ever xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy!  Was it a silly row or an important one? Don't worry about the heavy lifting it won't effect your burrowing embie. Emotions are high all round in these situations so try and be easy on yourself and maybe even on him. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

It wasn't over anything major just the way he spoke to me and then the fact that he booted the settee that just made things worse xx

Do I include the day of transfer when I work out how many days past transfer I am? I had transfer on Saturday xx


----------



## Larniegh

I can understand what you mean. I get super angry when people talk to me badly. I'm a human being NOT a rock so treat me with respect. That said he's probably having a hard time too and men totally suck at expressing stuff like that.


----------



## kez26

Larniegh - I'm a DJ as well as my day job loool. I also have a radio show on a local radio station... all of which I will stop soon  xx

Loopy - thats a bit rubbish, men can be so thoughtless at times and definitely struggle to express their feelings. hope you guys make up soon x I don't think you include the day of transfer (I might be wrong though) x


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I hope you get a big apology later, what a sod. I bet, as Larneigh says, that he's actually on edge about the result too. Maybe make a peace offering and agree to both be kind to each other at the moment, or give him a kick up the bum instead  you are 4dp5dt xxxx

Larneigh I have everything crossed for you xxxx

Kez thanks lovely xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Kez super Cool. Hope you feel up to it when the time comes x 

Madame thanks but no call again too. Harumph.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh this is it I didn't speak to him bad just told him something he didn't want to hear...he has no right to speak to me like ****...really hope you hear something soon hun I've got my fingers and toes crossed xx

Kez how good that your a dj that's fab  my oh has no idea of how to express any emotion bar anger xx

Madame thanks for that hun I had no idea where I was haha such a dope lol a kikc up the bum soynds good xx

Afm still haven't spoke to oh much as I'm still too angry...he won't apologise he never does...been having a few cramps today and a few twangs that have been quite sharp my boobs are still sore and now all veiny lol nice...I still have 7 days left before I can test and we are going the hospital to test so I won't find out until half 12  xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy loo, I'm can totally understand where you're coming from. My first cycle my oh was a bit of nightmare I think he just magically thought everything would be ok and when we lost it he grew further away from me, I actually thought we were on the verge of breaking up, he suggested doing stuff on his own like going to the footy alone, and having a few days away from me. I felt so isolated and it hurt like hell. I'd lost my baby and was losing him. But we talked and talked which is hard as he's not a talker, he never showed hardly any emotion good or bad, it was like trying to cut a rock with a plastic knife. But I found a way through it eventually and he completely broke down and it has lead him to be more open with me. I just took a step back and told him we need to communicate cause we are not getting anywhere the way we were going.

Nothing is a simple fix, and men are wired differently to us but they are human too the just deal with things differently. He might be scared and thinking to himself the negative side of things, and maybe doesn't want to express that with you in case he scares you. Or it could be he is a mardy so and so lol. You know him better than me. But from my experience (which is limited tbh) men show their emotions very differently to us. Hang in there lovely, and please don stress yourself out too much and take it easy getting stressed out and worked up is not going to do yourself any good. We are all here for you, we will help you as much as we can my lovely xxxxx

Oh and the sore books, they will get worse, and veins is often a good sign so are cramps, a pulling feeling, a bit of discomfort even feelings of af arriving but not as intense. I had them all. Books are by far the worst, nausea is here and there tbh, although I'm still peeing like a frigging waterfall but I'm not complaining, I love these symptoms.  xxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Books ?? No no, silly phone I typed in BOOBS. my phone doesn't like the word boobs I had to add it to the dictionary oh how funny lol. - yes I know simple things please simple minds but I found it funny lol.  Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter I can't wait to get massive blue books   xxxxxx


----------



## kez26

Loooool how funny veiny books


----------



## Larniegh

Ah loopy! I'm sorry he was a swine. And Fluttershy that you had such a rough time too. Men are just odd - and they say women are hard work?!?! Hope things have settled down now, try not to hold onto the anger, it's not good for anyone. Sending you big hugs xxx

As for the books... well.....


----------



## fluttershy1983

My phone must be very timid lol. Bloody books I don't know. Silly phone.

Yep men are definitely weird and wonderful. My oh is better this time round, although he's very nervous and doesn't want to get his hopes up but I get that I'm the same. I swing from positive one day to negative to in the middle to positive back to negative. I got my 3+ last week and it made me feel a bit better for 24 hours then I went straight into negative thoughts. It's hard but I've come to the point that there's really nothing I can do to make this baby stay with us apart from the usual stuff eat well moderate exercise - by that I really mean moderate lol I'm no gym queen, far from it. But I walk the dogs 3 times a day and potter around doing light housework. Ok so that's actually no exercise really but I just mean in general not laying around doing nowt lol. I've not lifted anything heavy not through my choice, my oh will not allow me to, but that's just him being a bit paranoid and not wanting to blame if the bad happens on something that could of been avoided. - men such worriers they can be. 

Another really frigging annoying thing he refuses to go near me for 12 weeks !!!!! (5 weeks 1 day now ) No dtd, no foreplay nothing nada. He has no idea how frustrating that is :/ cause he read somewhere to lower the risk of miscarriage no orgasms for us ladies for 12 weeks. I'm not liking this rule lol. Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh fluttershy! Tell him to put the medieval books down!! Unless you have a problem with your cervix there's no harm in sex or orgasms. Before or after 12 weeks. You could tie him to the bed, I can send you some handcuffs    I'm sure I read something about orgasms helping with implantation and early stages by increasing blood flow to the uterus 

I know a lot of people worry about sex though, so I guess it's best that he isnt stressed out every time you get intimate. If I was in a relationship I would totally feel your pain though! 

As for how you feel generally that's entirely to be expected! Just be kind to yourself and remember that in 99.9% of cases it's not something you've done that causes a mc (not the official statistic but you know what I mean!). It's just damned horrible bad luck and you could have been perfect model of the do's and don'ts of pregnancy and still be affected. Similarly people do all he wrong things (like shooting up heroine) and go on to carry just fine. The human body is a strange thing and you can't control it all the time. You definitely can't control the one that is growing in your belly. So make sure you're looking after yourself and don't beat yourself up because you pick up a heavy bag or you knocked into a door or you had to run to catch a train or whatever else you might do. 

Someone might want to copy that and send it back to me when I eventually get pregnant again because I'm fairly certain I might cover all the walls with cotton wool and bubble wrap....    But it's still good advice


----------



## kez26

Bloody hell fluttershy, 12 weeks?? I had sex the day after et and got bfp (sorry for tmi)... Men are really odd sometimes and need a slap   x

Larniegh I read something like you did about sex and implantation, not sure it helped me but it defo did no harm  x

Loopy - hope you guys are talking now x

AFM - still feeling sick... its getting rather annoying now lol


----------



## Larniegh

Hate to break it to you Kez but the sickness is probably not going anywhere in a hurry.....


----------



## pollita

Sorry I've been MIA lately. Work busy again and just so much going on at home. Remember my problem with the builder just climbing over the fence into my garden? Ongoing nightmare. Not only has he continued to do it despite me getting sterner and sterner, he's also been blocking me into my driveway  with his van every single day, and then going off in a mate's van and leaving me blocked in. Absolutely fuming. Had to cancel a meeting with a client one day because I couldn't get out of my driveway. Found him in my back garden again today with two other blokes, told him that next time I find him on my property without asking me I'm calling the police to report him for trespassing. Hormones are raging right now! All I ask for is a bloody knock on the door to say they need to access my garden for an hour. It's not rocket science! I've told them why I can't leave the gate unlocked all day long, I've told them that my dog is out in the garden most of the day so I just need to bring him in and open the gate, yet they keep climbing over my gate or fence. Doing my head in!

Sorry for the rant, I think my mother's fed up of hearing me moan about it haha perhaps I'm being totally unreasonable, I don't know. 

10 days to DR! Got my bill to pay for this cycle today   Scary amount to pay lol

Anyway, ladies, how are you all doing? 

Larniegh, hope you're matched soon! Maybe a call tomorrow  

Kez, sorry to hear you're suffering with the sickness but it's a good sign at least  

Flutter, 12 weeks is ridiculous!! Bet he won't last  My clinic told me no sex/orgasms from ET to BFP but they were fine after. They said something about how in natural conception orgasms help but something about how it can hinder in IVF? I don't know - my mum was too busy laughing at the nurses instructions for me to pay full attention  

Loopy, have you made up yet? Arguing is horrible, especially when you're going through all of this - you don't need the added stress!

Madameg, not long to go now!

Hello hello hello to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry it's been ages been messedited around by clinc done my bloods they said iron  was to low now to high said husband doesn't need to give sample now he might have to docter taking weeks to sign off my paper work saying short staff but doesn't take long they said don't take the pill yet till matched but Imy going as it makes things quicker like last time sorry for rant anyway so please for everyone's good news it's looks like I will be on my own on this page soon lol


----------



## pollita

Trina, what a nightmare! Hope they can sort it out soon for you so that you can start. How is hubby being? Hope he's not still weary about number 2! x


----------



## MadameG

Trina hope you get it all sorted soon lovely, what a pain in the backside! xxxxx

Pollita won't be long for you either lovely  I know I'm not stimming but I think I'm only a few days ahead. My neighbours are beyond horrible so I feel your pain. Has the builder climbed in today? Xx


----------



## pollita

Aye, we won't be too far apart - we WILL be having BFPs and babies together  #positivethinking

No, luckily it's raining heavily today so they haven't shown up. I've calmed down a bit now lol.


----------



## Larniegh

I'VE GOT A MATCH!!!!!  whoop!!!!  Treatment planning on 31st August. How long do we think I'll have to wait to start DR from there? I'll be CD2 so I'll probably have to wait at least until the end of October??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh yay well your day 21 would be 7th September and thats when I started Dr but that was on long protocol so it all depends on what protocol your on and when your couple want to start...mine wanted to start straight away xx


----------



## Larniegh

You think they could have it all in place for mid September? was thinking it might take longer than that but fingers crossed!!


----------



## Larniegh

Also hunny how you feeling.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah I was on day 2 or 3 of my cycle when I had my treatment and still did it on day 21 of that cycle it just depends on the couple and how fast they make payments and stuff xx

I'm ok just trying not to think about it all really 5 days until I test though but I keep having quite sharp pains x


----------



## Larniegh

Oooh I really hope that's implantation!! You defo deserve it!! 

I really really hope mine is that quick. Oooh everything crossed!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hopefully it will be it's moves so quickly once your matched xx

I don't think it's implantation as I've had it quite regular on and off xx


----------



## Larniegh

In which case I hope it does one!!!! 

Made up with hubby??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah we're talking now just about lol xx

I'm so tierd it's unreal xx


----------



## Larniegh

Try and take it easy on yourself xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oh I am lol ain't done anything today just cleaned up a bit as I cleaned house from top to bottom yest xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies so sorry been awol but I've been checking this thread out everyday!!

Larneigh, YAY!! Woop woop!! As loopy says if the couple wants to start asap then you could be cycling next month.... Yay!! Bet you're so excited! Hope you're treatment planning goes well and you'll have dates then and your meds and needles, how exciting!!

Loopy, wow your strong for not testing yet! Can't believe you're finally pupo... Congrats Hun! Your OTD is my moving day! Good luck Hun and in keeping everything crossed for you!! Hope you and hubby have made up!!

Pollita, thanks so much for your kind message, not long until you start Hun! Good luck Hun. Can't believe that idiot builder he's just plain arrogant. Don't blame you if you call the police next time as you've given him plenty of warning!! 

Fluttershy, congratulations on your bfp Hun! I felt the same as you I felt fine a few days after the scan then felt negative again until the next scan! Good sign CB has changed shows your hcg is rising! Wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth Hun, you definitely deserve it! Sorry DH as put you on a sex ban by I'm sure hubby won't last lol!

Kez, not sure if I've congratulated you sorry if I haven't but congratulations Hun!! Sorry you're suffering from MS but it's a fab sign... Wishing you well for the next 9 months Hun!

Madameg, hope you're well! Can't read that far back but are you starting again soon? Good luck Hun!

Trina, hope you're well and get it sorted Hun!

Sorry if I've missed anyone I can't read that far back!

AFM, I've been so busy redecorating new place ready to move in on weds and can't wait! It's so much bigger than the place I'm in now....yay!!

Also I'm 17 weeks today and can't believe how quick it's going! Went to see midwife last weds and heard the heartbeat! So cute! Have my 20 week scan on 12th sept!


----------



## pollita

Larneigh, amazing news on the match, so pleased for you! As the others have said, how soon you start depends on when your recipient wants to start (they dictate the cycle as they're paying, so if they have holidays or commitments booked you have to abide by that), also where they are in their cycle and whether you need to be synced before you can start DR, and finally when the clinic can fit you in as they only have a limited number of EC spots per week. One cycle I was in immediately (I was CD 20 at treatment planning and started DR the next day!) but the other two cycles I've had to wait to start on my next cycle because they were already full when I was on CD2. It's luck of the draw, but you'll find out soon enough!

Yay!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh gosh Pollita I soooooo hope that I'm lucky and get to start straight off! They've just been away on holiday so fingers crossed they're ready to go! Do they keep the drugs on hand at the clinic. Thought that they'd have to order it in or something like that??


----------



## pollita

Fingers crossed for you  You won't get all the drugs at once. At treatment planning you'll just get one vial of suprecur and a handful of needles and a sharps bin. When you go for baseline scan they will just give you enough menopur/gonal f to get you to your next scan, then they'll give you enough at your next scan to get you to the next etc.


----------



## Larniegh

Ah ok, I assumed that you got it all at the same time. So is one vial of seprecur enough to get to baseline. Wow. Im so bloody excited. Really really hope I can get started next cycle. Eeek.


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh he is so scared this time round I'm just going to go with the flow. I understand his anxiety about it all. Although we are having a scan on the 17th of September I will be 10w3d, if all goes well I might have to get him drunk and pounce on him  
Massive congratulations on getting matched, as the ladies said it can be quick or long all depends on all those factories. Do you know what protocol you'll be on as in long or short ? Xxx

Pollita hope you're well lovely, my oh is just a worrier bless him, he has lasted this long but I don't think he will last much longer either especially if the scan goes well   
Not long now and you'll be cycling. Gosh time sure does fly by. Xxx

Kez I know, I can't last 12 weeks. As for your sickness I know how you feel, I get it on and off sometimes it's all day, others it's just in the evening or afternoon. Xxx

Madame g hope you're well lovely, not long now for you either !!!! Xxxx

Loopy loo how you've not tested by now is amazing seriously you have some resistance !! Good on you though your will power is far better than mine. I hope the pain ease off for you. I think it's a bfp for you lovely  xxx

Trina hope you're well too lovely, are you any further along with your oh as for having another one ? Xxx

Cortney so nice to hear from you lovely !! I have been wondering how you are. Glad things are going good lovely you're nearly half way there !!! Are you finding out whether you're team pink or blue ? Xxxx

To everyone else I might have forgot i hope you're ok Xxxx

AFM not much is happening tbh, we have a scan booked privately for the 17th of September. I will be 10w3d then. Petrified about it tbh. :/ I'm meant to be finishing decorating as my oh has two weeks off work but it's not going very well. We've spent most time just relaxing really. Really should get some done soon though. He's not off again till Christmas and I'm not doing it then.


----------



## pollita

Larneigh, it should be enough. The vials say 5.5ml and your dose is .5ml a day BUT there's always a lot more than 11 doses per bottle. I pick up a second bottle at my baseline scan. I suppose if your baseline scan is delayed a few days because of a weekend or something they may well give you a second bottle just to make sure you have enough. 

You'll get your little blue bag and all will be in - the bin, the needles and the suprecur  They don't give out more than you need at a time because the menopur needs to be kept refrigerated and they don't know until each scan how much you'll need. Doses often change depending on your response. You'll have your baseline scan, then first stims scan 5-7 days later, then if that scan goes well you'll be in every Mon/weds/fri until EC. If that scan doesn't show much of a response (like mine did) they'll bump up your dose and tell you not to come back for another 5-7 days


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks  eeeeeek. So excited!!!!


----------



## trina123

Congratulations on the match hun wow 17 weeks already whoop whoop flutters hyson I'm so happy for you madam and polita have everything crossed for you ladies I don't want to call them anymore why can't they put me for match ahhhh hubby still up and down but I told him I want this last try that's if we get it


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh!!!!! Yessssssss!!!!!!! Basically, ditto everything Pollita says   I'm in on that day too, maybe we shall cross paths   xxxxxx

Loopy glad you are getting back on track with your OH. Very impressed that you are holding out xxxx

Flutter ❤❤❤❤ Keep positive hun xxxx

Pollita yep, we WILL be joining the next club this time   xxx

Cortney wow time is flying, was wondering how you were getting on. Hope all goes well with the move (chief delegator role for you  ) xxxxx

Love to anyone I've missed xx

Four more sleeps till suprecur joins the party xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah Madame maybe we will? Im in in the afternoon how about you? I'm hoping that I'll be lucky and that not many Ecs are in for the week of the 16th which is roughly when I think it would be. Ugh, this is too much!!


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies just a very quick question can me and the hubby use a sauna? We havent started treatment yet, havent even had my scratch but due to ovulate in about 7 days and then will have my scratch and start the provera pills to wait for a bleed just not sure if we can or not or if it will affect his sperm or the eggs, maybe its best to avoid? 

Loopy stay strong hun 

Flutter keep positive hun i know its so hard but try not to worry 

Just a note we were told the menopur was a room temp drug and never kept it in the fridge ....strange

AFM have an operation on Thurs to remove a mole for testing for melanoma which is all I need just on top of my cycle absolutely bricking it, they are doing it under a general as there is no way I would be able to do it under a local and still looking for a new house 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## pollita

Karmas, I don't know about the sauna but I'd err on the side of caution incase it affects the swimmers. 

As for menopur, the 75iu vials don't need to me kept in the fridge, but the 600 and 1200 powders do. I think there are other strengths but I've not used them. Different strengths have different rules because of how they're made up. To make it more complicated once they're made up/mixed together you don't have to keep them in the fridge st all. 

Good luck for your op, hopefully it'll all come back clear and you won't have to worry about it


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls tmi coming up

I've just been the toilet and wiped and there was 5 spots of blood on the tissue and then wiped again and there was 2 spots do you think it's all over? Can't see any other reason...it wasn't brown it was red xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy it could just be implantation   You could always call your clinic as they may up your progesterone in case xxxxxzzz


----------



## loopy loo1017

My clinic isn't open so I can't get into touch with them xx


----------



## Larniegh

Do they not have an out of hours number babes? Most of the clinics have a consultant on call. Really hope it's not the witch!!! How many days are you now?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy I am with Madame g it could be implantation, I had - (Tmi coming up) a small gush of watery discharge come out that was pink in colour around 7dp5dt freaked me completely out as I didn't have it before. It felt to me like when a period comes no pain though just the sensation of it coming out if that makes sense. There should be an out of hours number on your paperwork lovely. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Duno I'm going to wait until tomorrow to see what's going on and if it gets any worse or I lose anymore then I will phone them...I'm 7dp5dt today af would have been due on Tuesday going from my last time period xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Flutter I didn't even feel anything and I've had no pain it's just literally when I wiped there was 5 dots of blood then I wiped again and there was 2 more just had some brown discharge after.. thing is I don't know what it is and I've just got to wait until Wednesday to test and see where we stand no point me trying to guess what's going on...tbh i feel pretty calm about it all haven't even cried what will be will be xx


----------



## Larniegh

Spotting isn't uncommon hun, but don't be worried about calling. They'd rather you disturbed them then stressed unnecessarily xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I agree with the others if it is still coming out when you next pee, they will deffo have an emergency number. Your AF would be due in two days as it is 14 days from ec, but it shouldn't techically arrive whilst you're on progesterone. It is often pretty normal though  xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Sorry for no personals but just wanted to say to Loopy that I had the same before OTD. Spots of bright red blood when wiping which actually got more heavier, the clinic upped my progesterone. Everything was ok for me and I bled again at 6 weeks. It's definitely not all over. Ring the clinic and they will have an emergency number to contact out of hours. Thinking of you.xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks guys djim that has made me feel better tbh i havent had anything other that brown stringy discharge sorry tmi I will phone the out of hours tomorrow and see what they say thanks guys xx


----------



## pollita

My implantation bleeding was a few red spots too, then it disappeared never to be seen again. Don't worry too much. 

Are you using the progesterone vaginally or rectally? I have never used it vaginally but been told that can cause irritation and brown bleeding/discharge too, but pose no threat


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I'm still using them rectally as didn't fancy the mess lol all I've got at the moment is brown discharge but only when I wipe I've had liners on since the bleeding and there has been nothing on there just hoping it stays away now...I just keep wandering if it's my period trying to come but the progesterone keeping it away spose I won't know until Wednesday...defo going to give the out of hours number a ring tomorrow...thanks guys xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - really hope it's implantation bleeding you're experiencing, fingers crossed for you though.

Larneigh - brilliant news on being matched, so pleased you'll be starting soon.

Pollita - hope you're ok and that builders staying away, you've more patience than me, I think I'd have rung the police by now!

Cortney - great to hear from you again, can't believe you're 17 weeks already.

Madameg - hope you're ok, not long til you have your FET now is it?

Everyone else, sorry if I've missed you, hope you are all ok.

Afm- had my scan on Thursday and they said everything was fine for transfer so had ET of 2 embryos done on Friday, am now 2pd5dt. Trying to be much more relaxed about it this time and not get so stressed out with early testing and things. Have noticed that I havn't had anywhere near the cramping that I had last time. The doctor doing the transfers was very gentle though, I barely felt it compared to last time which was very uncomfortable and verging on painful. Don't know whether the lack of cramps is a good sign or bad though, suppose only time will tell xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah kmurph good luck sweetie. Hope they're stick. what's your OTDxx

Loopy how you feeling today babes??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I'm feeling ok hun no bleeding or brown as yet today just hoping it stays that way 
How are you? You must still be so excited that things are moving and the 31st isn't far away now xx

Kmurph thanks hun and congrats on being pupo was it a fet? I've heard there is alot of success with fets good luck xx

Pollita how's things going? You must be so excited to be starting soon it is nice to get things going...cant wait for you to get your bfp xx

Madame I've not lost anything today so will just carry on until Monday and phone my clinic then (unless I have more today and then I will phone the out of hours) how are you doing? This fet has come round quickly hasn't it I really hope you get your bfp now hun xx

Fluttershy how are you? You had any symptoms yet? Xx

Karmas thank you hun...hope you get good news from Thursday op and good luck with treatment are you still at coventry? Xx

Cortney can't believe your 17 weeks already I bet you've got a right bump xx

Afm still not testing until Wednesday may aswell just wait now and see what Wednesday brings...my mom keeps phoning me and asking about it which is nice but frustrating as I don't want to keep talking about it xx


----------



## Karmas

Hey loopy glad the spotting seems to have stopped, fingers crossed for you x

Yes still at Coventry it took them nearly 7 months to match me from our last canceled cycle but we are starting again pretty soon but as usual it always begins when we have so so much stress. But what can you do eh :/ 


Think I will avoid the sauna then and just head for the pool


----------



## Larniegh

Pleased you feel better Loopy xx hopefully that's it done and you can just wait for your bfp on Wednesday.  The 31St sant come soon enough and luckily I have a busy week ahead. Did have a slight panic last night when I realised that this could be successful and I'll have another pregnancy to cope with. Eeek!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas can't believe it took them 7 months to match you that's really long but atleast you are matched now...do you know what protocol you will be on and how much menopur? Xx

Larniegh hopefully but who knows...yes so exciting that you could be pregnant again hopefully the hospital will watch you more closely  and offer more scans and may even even the stitch if it's needed it must be a very nervous/exciting feeling you have xx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm terrified to be honest, but trying to stay positive xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh that's all you can do hun stay positive and if at any time you feel something isn't right then you go straight to the gp or hospital but hopefully they will keep a closer eye on you anyway xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies!

Larneigh, must be such an exciting/scared and emotional time for you! Really hope the doctors look after you on your next pregnancy Hun! Can't believe what you've been through I can't bare to imagine. Really hope they give you the stitch Hun so it puts your mind at rest.  But please if you're concerned in your pregnancy seek help Hun!

Karmas, wow 7 months that's a long time Hun! It's good you're matched now! It's always the way treatment always start at wrong times but please try to relax if you can, I know it's as easy to say. Good luck on your next cycle Hun!!

Kmurph, congrats on being pupo Hun, when's otd? 

Loopy, so glad the bleeding has stopped (touch wood) it's such a scary time. Not long until otd Hun.... Only 3 more nights, same amount of sleeps I got in my flat until I move to my new house... Yipeeee!! I do have a bit of a bump and also a lot of bloat lol! I have put on about 6lbs lol! That's sweet your mum is showing an interest but sometimes it's too much lol! It's such an exciting time for them to.

Pollita, any more problems with that arrogant builder? Hope you're ok not long now Hun!

Madameg, hope you're ok!

AFM, had a bit of a debated discussion with a close work colleague yesterday as she was telling why I don't tell other people at work how I got pregnant and I told her its none of there business and I'm entitled to a personal life just like everybody else is! Also she say that the ward clerk was saying to another close work colleague (who knows about IVF) that she didn't know I had a boyfriend and my friend said that she didn't either and then she said that she reckons I've had IVF, what!! That's bang out of her I feel like going up to her and say keep your nose out of my business and how dare so talk about me to other people bloody cow lol! Sorry so angry with her... Why does she think I'd need IVF as she has no idea about my personal life!!


----------



## kmurph83

Cortney - I agree with you entirely. Having IVF as s single lady is certainly nothing to be ashamed of and all my close family and friends know exactly what I'm doing and why. That doesn't mean I want all my work colleagues to know though, the same as I wouldn't want them to know all the details if I did have a boyfriend. It's none of their business. 

Larneigh - this must be such a tough time at the moment, just try to concentrate on one step at a time and if you have any concerns at any point insist on getting the care you need, you're entitled to it.

Afm - OTD is 31st August, I'm away with family from Thursday (26th) til the 30th. I'm debating whether to test on the Thursday morning (6dp5dt) and then nothing whilst I'm away until otd. Just thinking if its BFP then I know early so great and if bfn on day 6 I'll at least be prepared for that on otd although obviously it could change.


----------



## MadameG

Kmurph I reckon if you are away on a jolly it would be better to stay in a happy pupo bubble (and have the best welcome home present ever of course  ) congrats on being pupo!!

Cortney people can just be crappy. Besides none of it matters quite frankly as you will be an awesome mum, regardless of where that one additional cell came from. Keep your head high and float above the gossipers xxxxxxxx

Loopy so glad you are feeling good today, roll on Wednesday  xxx

Larneigh I might see you if you're early/my appointment is late. I'm in at 11.30. Things will work out hun   xxxx

Karmas was your spa day today? Hope you've had a lovely time. Good luck for Thursday xxx

Nothing remarkable here, just popping my pills and biding my time xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks everyone. I'm a bit of a wreck right now. Had a melt down tonight. 

Courtney that's out if order. I'd be FUMING. She had no right, but maybe she's trying to test the waters for you? I dunno. Either way she's out-of line. 

Kmurph I'd wait. A 6dp5dt is early and you could get upset over a negative or get a false positive. You might as well wait till your home and it will be an accurate result. 

Madame counting down the hours?? I probably will be on the run up to ET. Lol. 

Loopy please call the clinic tomorrow for extra reassurance.  Just to out my mind at rest if not yours! Haha. 

Anyone ive missed I'm sorry!!! Can't see properly through my swollen eyes!! But hope you're all good xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh big    I am so sorry for what you have had to go through stay strong hun xx

Madame glad to hear your ok and just waiting for the ball to start rolling lol xx

Kmurph I'd test when you come back so that you can still stay positive and it may be too early for a positive xx

Cortney I'm totally and utterly disgusted with your work colleagues how dare they even speak about you at all let alone how you got pregnant that shouldn't be the issue at the end of the day your going to be a fantastic mom regardless of how you got pregnant xx

Afm I'm defo going to phone clinic tomorrow as just wiped and had some really really light pink watery discharge only once when I wiped but this is so stressful 2 more days until I can find out (i'm not including Wednesday) just want to know now I honestly don't know what the outcome is going to be but from the spotting to the pink tonight I'm starting to lose a bit of hope but on the other hand I'm constantly tierd and keep napping which isn't like me at all but I just can't seem to get motivated xxx


----------



## poppy05

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347719.new#new


----------

